# October / November 2014 - Cycle Buddies Part 4



## ~ Chux ~

New home ladies!


----------



## Leanne5

Thank you chux 

Well girls we have a new home! This will be the place where our last few ladies will be announcing their good news!! I really do believe that!! 

Katy - I meant to say to you..... When we had our first fresh round of IVF in October 2014 they used the "BEST" quality blastocyst and it lead to our BFN. We got two frozen which were not as good quality initially but when defrosted showed that one was hatching and here now we have Oscar. What I'm trying to say is don't give up hope on your little Frosties quality and the power of your body and positive thinking - just because this fresh cycle using the "best" quality blast was used - it doesn't mean that actually your better quality are sitting snug in the freezer. Sometimes some blasts are that little bit slower in the beginning. I'm sorry to hear about a set back in your medical condition but hopefully it's just a little blip after your treatment and your levels will be down to normal soon. 

Itsonlybridget - how you feeling? Is today official OTD? Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Yay to our new home! 

Leanne yes today is official OTD and the test provided by our clinic has confirmed the BFP  
Mind you if we had waited until today and just used that test I would have been worried as it's the faintest line ever! The FRER test is still as strong though and everyone at my clinic says their tests are rubbish no very faint.

Not feeling too bad just starting to feel a bit anxious to get to the scan now and want to feel some more symptoms to reassure me things are progressing ok. I can't now lie on my left side in bed as when I roll over I get a pulled muscle type of pain across the left of my tummy which worried me a little. I'm sure it's everything stretching and making room  

It is very true that you don't stop feeling anxious after the BFP! Lol  

Hope everyone else is ok today xx


----------



## Leanne5

Since it's official OTD .... Have some official Pom poms           

So chuffed for you Hun. 

It's entirely normal to feel a bit niggly esp in the early days. I had myself worried sick with a niggle in my right side, so much that the clinic said they would scan me early  for reassurance when I rang them. I had my first scan at 6 weeks and then my official one at 7 weeks. As you say it's due to all the ligaments and such stretching. 

I hate to be the bearer of bad news and I'm sure the other ladies will back me up.... You spend 9 months worrying about every little twinge and praying for the pregnancy to be ok. You think once baby is here then you can relax.... Unfortunately this is not the case........with the birth comes a whole new worry and that lasts a hell of a lot longer than 9 months!!!   

Just try to relax Hun and enjoy the pregnancy... It really does go so quickly. I miss my bump xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Aaah thanks Leanne   I think I am getting used to living in a constant state of worry now lol 

Today I have been reading how late onset OHSS that I have is a huge indicator of a multiple pregnancy  
We knew this risk when we opted for 2 embies to be transferred and it really would be a dream come true to have twins so we are very happy about that.. 1 would be perfect, more will be a beautiful bonus   
  
Just please be healthy my little bean/s   🍀🍀


----------



## Charmars

I can back that up! I didn't stop worrying so much till 26 weeks when the baby stood a good chance if born early. Then when they are here the worry continues!

How exciting about twins! I always said I wouldn't mind 2 but I now think I'd never cope with twins! You will have amazing arm muscles if it's twins as car seats aren't light!!! It's so exciting!

I think our new thread will prove lucky and this year we will see more good news!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Bridget - I am so so happy for you!        Twins would be amazing!!  Did the clinic confirm what your beta number was?? That can sometimes tell you whether it's a multiple pregnancy if the number is high.  Do you know when your first scan is? Xx

Leanne - thanks Hun. You're right. Maybe our little baba is sat in the freezer right. Who knows. After three failures though I'm starting to lose confidence in the 'luck of the draw' argument. Think I might have some issues. I so hope I'm wrong. Going to try a few things next time like acupuncture. Also looking into some homeopathic solutions (I'll try anything). Apparently there's this vitamin called querticin which can help calm down an over-active immune system.  In the last two weeks I have suffered another two episodes of allergic rhinitis which is the same thing I had during my 2 ww.  Definitely thinking I might have an immune problem which is causing my issues.  Xx

Charmers - hi Hun. I really hope you're right about this being a lucky thread. Xx

Does anyone know of any other natural remedies i could try I.e. Vitamins, foods etc?


----------



## Charmars

Katy see this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=344854.0;topicseenblots if ideas for supplements xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you Katy    They didn't tell me my beta number and I haven't asked as I think it would just give me more to worry about and google!! lol. Our first scan is on 5th July when I will be 8 weeks pregnant, so we will then find out how many there are and hopefully see 1 or 2 lovely heartbeats... feeling quite nervous about that and just hoping everything is going ok inside.

I have tried all sorts of vitamins over the years but that was whilst ttc naturally. With IVF I think it needs to be tailored specifically for your particular needs so it's difficult to recommend anything as I know the clinics don't encourage the use of herbal remedies.

I would recommend acupuncture though, whether it was a contributing factor to my BFP we will never know, but it's the first time I've tried it, and it worked  

Charmars I am going with the theory that if it's twins, I won't now any different... and I'll just have to get used to having Arnie arms haha! 
How is little H doing? xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget 

Great to hear from you.  I can understand you feeling nervous about your scan but try to relax and do things which make you happy.  

I hear you about vitamins etc.  I'm just at that point now where I'm starting to feel a bit desperate and I'll try anything.  Do you know what I mean? 

Definitely going to give acupuncture a go. I struggle with relaxing during cycles so if anything it will keep me relaxed.  Can I ask when you had your sessions during your cycle? When is it best to start? Xx

Charmers - thanks for the link. It was an interesting read. Xx

AFM had my 2nd blood letting session yesterday and my iron ferritin level has reduced from 833 to 595!!! Was really worried as 833 is higher than it was when I was first diagnosed. However it can spike temporarily if you have an infection or inflammation. It seems the swelling from my mild OHSS caused the spike.  I'm expecting it to drop further next week. I'm have weekly sessions to try get it down as much as possible before my FET.  Target is 100. 

Not feeling too bad in myself. Struggling to find distractions. IVF is such a difficult journey.  I feel like every failed cycle I go through a small piece of me gets chipped away. Does that make sense? I am quiet at work when I used to be so chirpy.  I tried telling someone at work (a guy) but he just clammed up and said nothing. It was awful and I regret telling him. He's usually really open with his own problems and I talk them through with him. I guess I thought it would work the other way.  I have girl friends who know and are very supportive. But they are so busy with their own families.  DP is great but he's so laid back and doesn't understand why I get so low. He just thinks it will happen.  I guess everyone is different. I really just need to find my inner strength and pull myself out of this hole. X


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Katy, just wanted to send you big hugs   And to say you are doing brilliantly. It is such a horrible journey to go through and its difficult sharing it with other people as only you (and us!!) know what it's really like. I'm so pleased your iron levels have dropped again, I hope they continue to drop and you reach 100 really quickly. Don't be hard on yourself for feeling down, just take it a step at a time and keep going. And make sure you get lots of hugs from dh  we are all here for you... Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy
Yes I totally understand what you mean about the vitamins. I'm just not sure the ones I used would be beneficial to you as we used them whilst TTC naturally. The main one I used was Maca Root which is supposed to be a natural fertility booster and hormone balancer. I also took oil of evening primrose oil, and I'll have to have a look in the cupboard at the others I took, I'll let you know. I remember the combination made us both very horny and we would have sex dreams most nights! lol

That's excellent news with your bloods, they are certainly going in the right direction   

I know what you mean about being not really understanding. Even my best friend who has been really supportive throughout all of this doesn't really understand and has given me some strange looks occasionally as if to say 'just get a grip'. Until you've been through this, you just have absolutely no idea.. no idea at all. 

We are always here for you hun and we will help you build your strength back up. You will get there, just be kind to yourself and if you feel down, then that's ok, let it be. 

Have you got any nice plans for the weekend? xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Thanks so much.  I was not in a good place yesterday and your comments have really lifted me. 

DP and I had a days holiday today so spent the time decorating our bedroom.  We've finished the walls, hung the new curtains and put on the new bedspread. It looks amazing. I'm so happy with it. We had a really fun afternoon. Just put some tunes on and had a couple of glasses of DPs home brew.  

Now we are settling down with a takeaway pizza and A few episodes of Supernatural.  Today is a good day. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks for our new home and Leeanne that was such a sweet way to open it. The place where the rest of us ladies will join you in getting our sticky bfps! 

Katy glad you had a nice day with hubby. Homebrew sounds great! It's a very hard journey and you have showed a lot of strength and courage. You will get there xxx  you were asking about vitamins I take omega 3 fish oils there is a study that showed they may reduce nk cells activity (an immunes issue) by up to 50%. They have to be a good quality though. I use nordic naturals available on amazon. Lots of info on google if you're interested. X 

Charmers, loving the baby profile pic what a wee stunner  

Bridget hope everything is going good with you. Twins would be amazing!   X

Pineapple hope everything is good with you and little Alice too x 

Afm had a slightly frustrating time. Hubbies work is evil about giving him time off so it looks like it will be October for our cycle now. Providing he can get time then!! He's booking on Monday.  As his work is being so tricky am considering going for the standard ivf rather than the embryo banking cycle with clomid which might have a poor response. So many tough decisions!!  Just want to cycle now as you can imagine. Will just have to be patient and stop worrying about creeping towards 37    Hopefully now that we have a protocol to deal with the nk cells we might have a better results next time. Still trying naturally as always and today is ovulation day so fingers crossed. 

Sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Sunshine

Sorry to hear that hubbies work are being difficult.  Surely he must be entitled to a take holiday sometime? And it's not as if it's last minute. I'm frustrated for you.  It's the last thing you need.  Hope we can still be cycle buddies but if not I'll be cheering you on in October 

Thanks for the info on omega fish oils. I'm going to order the Nordic ones you take off Amazon?  It's encouraging that there's been a study and I guess there's no harm.  

AFM we had our review the other day and start our frozen cycle after my next period we should be around late August/early September.  Apparently their stats have improved quite a bit for frozen cycles (due to advances in freezing technology) so they are now only advising having one blast put back to try and avoid multiple births.  The doctor wants us to just go with one which would mean 4 frozen cycles. The decision is still up to us and we don't need to decide now.  She also said due to the fact we have 4 frozen embryos, it might improve our chances to have 4 cycles rather than 2 cycles with two embryos put back.  Need to look at the stats and make a decision.  

Still plodding on with the vampire sessions. Ferritin is now down to 484.  Glad it's dropped. Hope it keeps going in the same direction. 

Love to all xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine, did your dh manage to book his time off? so sorry you will have to wait until October, completely understand you want to get going with things. Hope you have lots of lovely things going on over the summer so that it whizzes by? fingers crossed for natural bfp in the meantime 

Katy, hee hee vampire sessions! Great to hear they are working, how are you feeling physically? Ok? Exciting you are cycling Aug/Sep. Can't help re number of embies to transfer but no doubt the Internet will throw up some good info for you  let us know what you decide. 

Bridget, how are feeling? Any sickness? Not long until your scan, hope it goes well, how exciting to see your little bean/s!

Afm, alice is crawling! She is so fast I am going to have to do some serious tidying up  as she is after everything! Also, with dh's condition we have been told if we want to try for another baby it needs to be ASAP. So we are thinking of starting again August/September.mixed feelings of fear and excitement.  I would love to go thru the cycle with you ladies and Katie with you if we're at the same time, if that's ok? I know I am very lucky to have Alice so I don't want to be insensitive to any of you ladies by talking about trying again. Do say if anyone would rather I keep it to myself, I really won't be offended


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - i would love to have you as a cycle buddy!! Please don't think you are being insensitive.  It would be lovely for Alice to have a little sibling and I wish you all the luck in the world.  

Physically, I'm feeling absolutely fine.  I get a bit woozy the day after the blood is taken but I have learnt ways to manage it.  I'm taking extra vitamins which seem to help with the nutrients lost through the loss of blood. My ferritin is down to 315 now which is the lowest it's ever been!! However, my haemoglobin has dropped sharp,y too which means I'm borderline anaemic so it might be I have to have a break for a couple of weeks till my body can make new red blood cells, which is not a problem.  

Waiting for AF to show now which will give me some indication of my cycle length and when we are likely to begin the FET cycle.  It always seems to be late after a IVF cycle has finished.


----------



## shadow2013

Good evening ladies,

So exciting Bridget how are you keeping? 

Katy glad to hear bloods are good again! Good to hear your getting ready to try again, we were advised against two envies but they allowed our choice on our fresh cycle and we were lucky enough to get our miracle on our last attempt.

Sunshine I hope your hubby's work get their act together for you.

Pineapple you are brave thinking of having 2 close together but completely understand your circumstances and think it's great you are looking to grow your family. More pompoms ready and waiting!!  

Afm ... we have moved into my mum's house now and today we celebrated Callie's 1st birthday today so it's been non stop!  I don't know where the last 12 months have gone. We tried a cake smash but Callie was far too clean and tidy bless her. She's had some lovely pressies and her big sisters have spoilt her rotten!  

Lots of love ladies xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls, just catching up! 

Katy - fab news about the ferritin levels!!! 
Soooo - I have mixed opinions on how many embies to transfer. We personally opted for two. In my mind it gave us a greater chance of it working and I didn't know how strong I was of keep trying each single embryo. I'm glad I did now as although we had two out back.. Only one obviously worked. I figured if both stuck then I would have a ready made little family.. And twins aren't so much of a biggie nowadays (my hubbie is a twin). I'd be more worried about the risks with triplets (I know some clinics allow three to be put back)😁😁. My friend who is pregnant now through CFL, had two put back also and became pregnant with twins. However in the early days,maybe around week 8 she lost one. Thankfully the other baby is doing well and she's now 28 weeks pregnant. Although devastated,  She found it easier to cope with losing one knowing she had to be strong for the other if that makes sense? I guess it's a personal choice and what's right for one person isn't necessarily right for another. If you think you could cope with potential twins then I say go for it. 

Bridget - how's your little miracle bean doing? Have you had your scan yet?

Pineapple - I'd be more upset if you dissed us for another cycle board. Haha. You are not insensitive at all. We started this journey together... So let's all end it together... Whether that be with one baby, two babies or more. Goodluck in your next cycle. We will all be there for you xx 

Sunshine - sorry to hear your hubbies work are being numpties!! Has he spoken to his HR? I'm sure some places cater for IVF treatment. I was allowed 2 days off which granted wasn't a lot but was better than nothing. Goodluck in your next cycle... Sounds like you have a plan of attack coming together. I've got everything crossed for you. Xx

Shadow... Omg I can't believe callie is 1 already!! Where has the time gone?! Can't believe it's literally nearly 2 years since we all started to cycle together. Hope callie had a lovely day. Bless her being so Ckean and tidy! Long may it continue eh?! Ha. Xx 

AFM - not much to report. I'm still in denial each morning I wake up and see oscars face. Being a mummy is something I will never ever take for granted. He is growing into such a lovely happy little boy who is always smiling. Despite all the worries when he was first born, with his blood results and slow weight gain, he's now all of a sudden jumped up the centiles from the 2nd to the 25th for his weight and to the 50th for his height. In a proud mummy. We have started to wean him (I know where has the time gone) and he is loving food!! Crys if we don't get the spoon quick enough to his mouth haha. Will be interesting to see what his weight gain is like now that he is having solids. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hello,

I've been catching up on pages and pages, my phone doesn't notify me of updates anymore?? Bridget - such wonderful news!!!!     How are you feeling? Not long until your scan, I bet you can't wait.

Katy - I'm so sorry to hear you weren't successful this time   I have just read all the past posts in tears remembering the anticipation. have everything crossed for next time, I heard how great the results are with frozen cycles too.. also your levels - I'm sorry to hear they've been a bit up and down but fingers crossed they're back on the right track now. I enquired about the NK cell test. They weren't keen as we were first time IVF but I just remember wanting to know I'd done everything to know we wouldnt have any what ifs. I wasn't given the option of putting back more than one embryo due to being under 35 at treatment. I didn't question it as was a little concerned how I would be physically in pregnancy and as a mum, with my health complications but everything has been fab. I have two friends with twins and they manage really well and I think it's lovely that their boys have buddies for life! If there was any immune concerns would they recommend one embryo instead of two? I'm really not clued up but guess there are some questions to ask of the experts.

Pineapple - what exciting news, a sibling for the adventurous Alice. How is life with a crawling baby? My little lump isn't there yet but wants to have his hands held whilst be toddles around.. We have talked about a number 2 too. Jack is a dream and we were so lucky that I almost feel guilty suggesting another try. Funny isn't! And of course I worry that we won't be so lucky next time.

Happy Birthday Callie - I can't believe how time has flown!!! I hope you had a wonderful bday party! Jack has just started screwing his face up when he touches food/ anything messy. Odd as last week he was happy to discover his food by squishing it between his hands! 

Leanne - Oscar sounds fab and weaning is so much fun when they enjoy their food! Jack loves his grub. 

Sunshine - I am sorry to hear about your husbands work, that sounds rubbish, I remember lots of delays in the run up to our cycle and the mounting frustration.. Hopefully you'll be on your way again before you know it and it will be the perfect outcome 

I hope everyone else is doing well. I'm sorry I've missed people but I'm on my phone and it won't let me go so far back xx


----------



## Chloe889

Ps Katy - I'm not sure if you bought your vitamins already but a friend got me onto the Zita West ones - they're not cheap but I feel really good on them and have been on the postnatal ones ever since giving birth!


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey ladies, how lovely to hear from you all and catch up on how you are all doing.

Katy how are you feeling hun? has AF showed her face yet? 

AFM I've not been feeling too bad other than very tired and bloated. This week I have also been very moody! Not too much in the way of sickness although I did have a day in the week when I just feel really unwell but couldn't say what exactly. 
Well our official first scan at 8 weeks is tomorrow at the clinic however I got myself into such a state last week worrying if the pregnancy is actually going to be real that we decided to have a private scan at 7 weeks. It was the best thing we could have done and we found out we are having twins!!!!!  2 little heart beats flickering away. Very early days but they were looking food for that stage. We couldn't stop crying all day! It was such an amazing feeling. However the excitement soon gets replaced by anxiousness again as time goes on and I am very eager to get to tomorrows scan to see how they are doing. Tomorrow their heart beats need to have increased by double the speed so that's the goal ! 

Very excited to have 2 little beans growing but trying not to get too ahead of ourselves at this early stage, although I feel as though I've been pregnant for ages already!!

Will pop an update tomorrow after the scan...  fingers crossed all still ok! xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - that's fantastic news!!! Twins!!!        
I can totally understand why you went private. I would have done the same.  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow. 

I'm not feeling too bad thanks. Trying to preoccupy my mind which is going reasonably well.  I'm currently shifting my attention to getting my iron levels down. Also we have a wedding in August so thinking about what to wear etc.  also been spending a lot of time in my garden which makes me happy.  My AF hasn't turned up yet unsurprisingly.  I'm on day 32 now.  I think it was day 35 last time so giving it a few more days before I get officially fed up of waiting   Xx

Chloe - thanks so much for your words of support. They mean alot. xx. The clinic we are with don't believe in immune testing so they basically disregard it as an issue  (Which is annoying).  The other thing we didn't think of was, if this next frozen cycle works and we put one back, then we would have three frozen embryos left for a possible sibling...  Think we are swaying towards one. Whilst twins would be great, it gives us more attempts and if immunes is a problem  then after this cycle we could look into testing and still have three frozen and one fresh cycle left on the NHS.  So much to consider! Xx

Leanne - lovely to hear how little Oscar is doing. Sounds like he loves his food bless him.   thanks for your advice about the embies. I suppose there's another argument to throw into the pot.  Can I face another 5 or more failed cycles without going slightly insane....  At the start of this process I often heard women referring to it as a journey. I didn't really understand that at first but now I really do.  Still it's amazing how well I can bounce back. I feel so much better about things now.  Have you seen the latest stats on Cfl website? Frozen cycles have a higher rate of success now for up to 37 year olds. The technology must have really come on. Xx

Shadow - thanks Hun, it's good to have the next cycle kinda booked in (obviously dependent on AF). I can just chill and enjoy the summer now.  Our clinic allows 2 frozen to be put back but only 1 fresh.  However the clinic success rate stats put frozen cycles ahead of fresh cycles now so they are encouraging couples to only put 1 back regardless. It's still our choice though. 
Happy birthday to Callie too. Gosh can't believe she's 1 already   xx

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Katy   glad to hear you are feeling ok and I hope af turns up soon. I love being in the garden too, it does help relax and de-stress doesn't it. Just need some decent weather now!! 

So today's scan went well, heart beats as they should be and thy had grown loads! Much clearer to see. They are measuring a week behind so they want to scan me again in 2 weeks which is fine by me, the more scans the better! 

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for the lack of personals, don't seem to get a minute at the moment and when I do I'm too shattered to concentrate for long! Lol will catch up with you all soon, but thank you for your lovely posts xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget that's great news. I'm so pleased it went well.  Glad they are keeping a close eye on you. Wishing you all the best for your next scan. Xx

AF stlill not arrived although I miscalculated and it was actually 38 days till I got my period last time. I'm only on day 34 so far.  So looks like my FET is possibly starting early September rather than late August as first thought. 

Another pint of blood given to the vampires today.  Don't feel too bad. Body is a bit tingly and super hungry  .  Need to keep an eye on myself though as don't want to become anaemic. Been there before and the feeling is terrible.  Looking forward to results tomorrow and the possibility of another sharp drop!


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies yes I've been in hiding again but how delighted I am to come back on a hear of 2 more miracles on their way yeay go Bridget xxxxx many congratulations xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy Hope you are feeling ok today after your pint of blood given yesterday! That's a lot of blood! September will soon come around, I am looking forward to hearing all about your FET journey   Your periods sound similar to mine anything between day 31 - 40 which is frustrating when you are waiting for it and it's late! 

Hey Fraf!! Great to hear from you, thank you for your congratulations   Nervously excited and wishing the weeks away to get to the safer stages. How are you doing?

Leanne, lovely to hear Oscar is doing so well and growing up fast! The time really does fly! Had 2 scans now and am 8 weeks pregnant. Next scan at 10 weeks which we can't wait for! Both beans doing well and although measuring a week behind they are both the same size so they aren't concerned. 

Shadow I can't believe Callie is celebrating her 1st Birthday already! That's just madness! Glad she had a lovely day  

Pineapple that's wonderful news that you will be trying again soon, I'm sure no-one on this thread would be offended by that at all, how exciting. Sounds like it won't be long before Alice becomes a toddler! She sounds adorable  

Thank you Chloe, how are you doing hun?

Sunshine and clouds please try not to worry about your age, I am 40 next year and have the same issues with killer cell and they have made it work for me so they can for you too, you have 4 years on me    Are they putting you on intralipids and clexane this time? October will soon come around, I don't know where this year has gone already! Keep positive and I have everything crossed for you naturally ttc inbetween too  

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Hope you're all ok?

Bridget - how are you? When's your next scan? x

Well, it's been 40 days now and still no AF.  It really is typical.  After my first it took 38 days so it's a record. It's weird though as I went to loo on Friday and had bright red blood (tmi) but it disappeared after that and not seen it since.  My body feels like it does just before AF so hopefully should be here soon. 

My DP joked I might be pregnant but I'm 99% sure I'm not. It's just my body being annoying. 

On the plus side Sunshine, we might be a bit closer now with our cycles. Did you get your dates sorted?

Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Katy

I'm good thank you just still very nervous, it just doesn't go away! I do keep reminding myself how very lucky I am to have gotten this far though as it still doesn't seem real. Next scan is a week today and I will be 10 weeks.

AF is just a nightmare, especially when you want her to be on schedule for once! Those Maca root tablets I was telling you about were good for regulating my periods (inbetween IVF cycles) and also for balancing hormones. I suffered far less with PMS whilst on them! Within the first 2 weeks of taking them I had my period on day 31 which is the earliest my cycle ever is! 

Sounds like AF can't be far away if you are feeling it, just annoying isn't it when you are waiting!


----------



## Katy_81

Evening,

Well AF finally arrived yesterday on CD41!!  That has to be my longest cycle ever. Still, glad the witch has arrived and can look forward to next cycle. Bridget - I'm so ordering some of that Macca root.  

Still pressing on with the venesections. Ferritin is 246 now. It's been dropping sharply but this week it went up slightly which was annoying.  I'm hoping to reach my 100 target by the end of August but knowing my luck that probably won't happen.  

Bridget - wishing you lots of luck for your scan next week. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x 

Bridget... twins!!! Amazing news! Congratulations   thanks for your kind message about age and immunes xx

Katy glad to hear the witch has showed for you and it would be great if we cycle close together xx. Ours should be October but no dates set yet xx 

Pineapple how wonderful you're going again and of course you MUST cycle with us on this thread    it's your ttc home   xx 

Shadow happy belated birthday to gorgeous little Callie xxx 

Hi fraf, chlorine, leeanne and everyone else xxx 

Well hubby and I are in Athens and am getting a hysteroscopy with implantation cuts first thing tomorrow morning.  It's a final check to see if there are any polyps fibroids or other general nasties in my womb before we attempt to put another embie in there. The hysteroscopy is happening at the mitera hospital we were there today doing the pre op checks. Then after the op we go to serum (the clinic) to discuss the results. Looking forward to meeting everyone there xxx wish us luck! X


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - can't believe you're in Athens right now! Best of luck for your hysteroscopy tomorrow morning. Will be thinking of you. Xx

May I just ask how does it work if you cycle abroad? Do you have to take much time off work? Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Katy, it went well! Got to watch a "lovely " dvd of it afterwards at the clinic   there was quite a lot of white dead tissue that they carefully cut away without even causing any bleeding. They commented on how small my womb is (its unicornate so only half of it developed) and I got to see that only one fallopian tube has access to it. The other underdeveloped side is totally blocked off. I suppose that's good as there is no chance of a pregnancy implanting in that side which would have been dangerous.  

We discussed how a cycle would work with the clinic. You get a scan in the UK on day 1, 2 or 3 of your cycle to count antral follicles, lining and check for any cysts.  Then you  come out on day 6 of your stims and stay for 10 days, that's enough time to cover egg collection and transfer.  I will likely take 2 weeks off work. We were thinking to go to santorini for a few days before the treatment to make a wee holiday of it xx.  It's 4000 euro for 2 cycles plus medication. Or 3000 for one. If you take the 4000 for 2 offer and have a baby on the first try you don't get your second try,so it's like an insurance policy.  The drugs are cheaper over here than in the UK but still pretty pricey. We're bringing 2 carrier bags full back to the UK! 

Hope all is going well with the vampires xx. Fingers crossed for some successful cycles coming up   xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Sunshine.  Thasks for the information. That's really interesting. I've always discounted treatment abroad in my head as thought I would have to take loads of time off work but it seems that's not necessary. And it's so cheap aswell!! Does the 4000 also cover scans, investigations etc?  I would definitley go for the two cycles. It's a really good deal.

Do you have any dates yet?  If my cycles remain at about 35 days I should be having my transfer on approx. 7th October I think but obviously that could change.  

Still need to decide if we are having one or two back but swaying towards one and having more attempts. Xx

Bridget - good luck for your scan this week. Xx Just a question about the Macca root... Can you recommend a good brand? There's so many and I want to make sure I get a good quality one. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi ladies, awful news from me I'm afraid, they couldn't detect the heart beats at my scan today so we have lost the twins   utterly devastated and heart broken, really wasn't expecting that at all


----------



## Charmars

Itonlybridget - I know I've already said but I'm so sorry Hun. I hope you and your DH find a way to come to terms with this together, I've been thinking of you all day xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Itsonlybridget - I am so so so sorry to hear your news. Utterly devastated for you both. I'm lost for words. You know where we are Hun when the time comes for you if you want to talk about it xxx 
Sending so much love and hugs xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Oh Bridget I am so sorry to hear about your little ones   xxxxx that is unbelievably cruel. Sending you lots of love. 

Not sure if it's something you would consider but would the hospital give you answers as to what happened? They can test your little ones and let you know. it's probably the last thing you want to think of right now Bridget sorry if it's upsetting just in case it was something that you would want. Our little one died around the same age and they were able to tell us why and they also confirmed he was a boy for us which was important for us. If you would like any info just say and will pm you xxx 

So very sorry for your loss, can't imagine what you and DH are going through xxx. We are here for you any time you need xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Bridget, I can't believe I'm reading this. I am so so sorry    . Can't imagine what you must be going through. Just speechless.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.      Xxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Bridget, I am so so sorry to see your news. There are no words. Sending you lots of love and hugs and as the other ladies have said, we are all here for you and thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you ladies, still can't believe it, just feels like a nightmare! 

Sunshine and clouds I would be interested to hear how they test the babies to see what has happened so thank you, I would appreciate the information. 

No bleeding as yet but the babies have shrunk to about week 5-6 so there is no hope at all. Haven't slept and the heat isn't helping. Just feel lost and don't know where we go from here


----------



## sunshine and clouds

it's totally understandable you feel that way xx have sent you a pm. if you need anything at all we're all here xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - just wanted to let you know you are in my thoughts.  Sending lots of love xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok? 

Bridget - how are you getting my love? Sending lots hugs   Xxx

Well, the time seems to be dragging now till our next cycle although we are managing to keep ourselves busy.  We pulled down 4 big trees in our garden last weekend which was really hard work but satisfying and DP is building himself a shed or man cave as I like to call it.  

We have a wedding in Northern Ireland in 4 weeks time. We are making it into a little holiday and going to visit the Giant's Causway while we're there. So looking forward to that.  

Vampire sessions are going well. My ferritin is down to 189. Only 89 to go to reach my target!! Should be started DR injections for FET on around the 5th Sep depending on AF so have a few weeks yet to get it down even more.  

Off to enjoy the sunshine in the garden now. Our new garden furniture arrived yesterday so need to make the most of it  xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies
Just popping in to see how everyone is doing. 

Bridget, I hope you are getting on ok, been thinking about you lots. 

Sunshine, exciting you are gearing up for treatment, love he fact they showed you a video of your procedure?!! 

Katy, it's a hard slog for you having all that blood removed, you are a super star for persevering. Hope you reach your target level by end August, keep us informed on how you are getting on 

Hello you other lovely ladies, hope all is well with you.

Afm nothing much to report, thanks for welcoming me back for more treatment! Alice is crawling and has two teeth, time seems to be flying by. 
Love to you all x


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, how funny our messages overlapped! Great to hear your levels are dropping and you are keeping busy. Wedding trip sounds good, the Giants Causeway is great to visit  Enjoy the sun and your new furniture, miserable and cold here today so far 
X


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Ladies

Thank you for your messages and kind words. I am beginning to get myself back on track now after a horrible couple of weeks.
I ended up having a D&C last Thursday after having to wait 2 weeks so that was a very tough and emotional time for us both. 
On a positive note, the hospital have sent the little ones off for testing so although it felt strange signing a consent form as 'their parents' allowing them to be tested, it could well give us some answers as to what went wrong which may help us move forward with a new plan.

I am back to work today for the first day which has been quite nerve wracking, I was dreading coming in this morning and had a wobble when a few people gave me a hug, so there were a few tears but I'm glad to have got today out of the way.

Time to move onwards and upwards, albeit slowly and I'm sure there will be many wobbly days ahead.

Katy - Thank you for the hugs hun, good to hear you are keeping busy and your bloods are going well, that's what we want to hear  

Hope everyone else is ok, good to hear from you all xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi there folks

Bridget i am soooo gutted for you - so sorry for the delayed hugs but in glad to hear the hospital can help with testing for answers.

Pineapple you are brave starting again, keep us posted my sweet. You'll be kept busy with alice on the move now!

Katy woop woop for your levels - that must be very pleasing to be so close to your target level and be planning treatment. 

Sunshine and clouds your treatment plan sounds like its all covered and a nice holiday at the same time! Sorry ive been trying to catch up with all the news xx

Sorry for having been awol ... callies decided to cut about 8 back teeth including canines so weve been sleep deprived for the last couple of weeks and barely functioning. I think it worse when then have always slept well and then dont - your body just cant cope! I can highly recommend amber to assist. Oh and to make matters worse she had her jabs as well!

So ive now been told the pain in my ankle and feet are not do with baby but tendinopathy which is thanks to my job - boo. And the pins and needles in my feet and legs are due to a spinal problem which is from having little one so not sure whats the plan for that yet as seeing the doc on thursday.

Anyways i am exhausted from 3 cases in court today, keeping my fingers crossed for sleep tonight!

On a plus note my new house has a roof and is getting windows and doors this week! Woop woop!

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies xx 

Shadow lovely to get a Callie update! Look at her picture she's growing into a beautiful little girl xxx 

Bridget sending you big  . Well done for getting back to work and sending you lots of love over the weekend xxx. 

Pineapple Alice sounds so cute and really coming along.  It's good to have you back! X yup it was really weird seeing the inside of my womb. I thought if looked mini but comfortable   hopefully a little bubba will think so too. 

Katy well done on the blood! And not long until DR! This train keeps running xxx 

With me AF arrived after CD25 this month so not sure what it will do to our October dates. Might bring them back a few days.  Am excited but nervous to be looking at our next cycle.  Pleeeeease let it be the one. Been having a few fights with hubby lately with the stress of everything. Hopefully we will be fine just treading gently just now. 

Thinking of you my ivf ladies x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well and managing to enjoy the summer, despite lack of sunshine

Bridget - how are you getting on? Have you received your test results back yet? Hope you are starting to feel a little better. Xx

Shadow - hope Callie is now managing to sleep better and you and DH are getting the rest you need xx

Sunshine - do you have your dates yet for starting next cycle? It would be great if we were in sync.  Xx

AFM just waiting for AF to arrive and then it will be a phone call to the clinic and starting DR injections on CD 21. I'm on day 31 now and no sign of AF although getting all the usual PMS signs so don't think it's far away.  I'm predicting day 35 which would mean starting Dr on 05/09 but could be later.

My ferritin is continuing to fall and is now 171. It's only dropping very slowly now though so not sure it will drop much more. I only have two vampire sessions left before next cycle.  Still 171 is practically in the normal range so I'm not too worried.

And another good thing is that they are sending my blood off for some additional testing. I told the nurse that I was going back to fertility treatment and wanted reassurance I was in the best condition and the blood letting hadn't drained me of any essential minerals.  So I'm getting my vitamin d, and other minerals checked.  Also they are requesting Immunoglobulin tests which measures antibodies in your blood and can detect auto immune diseases, allergies, and many other conditions.  I get the results Wednesday.  It will be good to just rule anything out before going into next cycle. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Sounds like a great idea Katy glad they are testing so much for you. Good luck with AF coming and your dates! 

Not sure when ours will be, it depends on my cycles. It will be October though for stims so we may sync here's hoping! Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Ladies

Good to hear you will be cycling again soon Katy, I have everything crossed for you and that is really good news that they are testing your blood too  

Well we haven't had the test results yet, it will be another few weeks as it can take up to 6 weeks. However we had our post cycle review with the clinic and they feel that the killer cell treatment was successful as it did stop me rejecting the embryo's and implantation happened... but as they eventually stopped developing by themselves, they think this points to a genetic issue so they are keen to see the results. The next stage would be PGS IVF where the embryo's would be screened, tested and frozen... it's a big expensive gamble particularly if I don't produce many eggs as the screening itself can damage the embryo's and I have never had any that have been good enough to freeze in the past so there's a lot to think about   

DH is fed up of talking about it now and really wants to focus on other things for a while. He really doesn't think it is ever going to work for us and he is going through his own emotions trying to come to terms with things.  I agree to a point, but I do need to have a plan of some sort  

I feel a lot better but still have tearful moments from time to time wondering what the future will hold. My hopes of becoming a mummy feel as though they are slipping away


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - I hope you get some answers from the test results. It does sound like it could be a genetic issue.  I'm glad you're feeling a little better. In time the tearful moments will get less and less and you will feel strong again.  

It must be hard that DH doesn't want to talk about it. Maybe he just needs time. He's probably trying to deal with it in his own way. When you're both feeling a bit stronger then you can have a chat about what you want to do. Until then focus on your upcoming holiday and things you enjoy.  There are still options for you both xxx

AFM well a bit of knock back today. My AF arrived Wednesday so I rang the clinic but only managed to get through to them today.  They are delaying my cycle a month as my transfer would have fallen during the two weeks the clinical c is closing for deep cleaning.  Bit gutted. Especially as I don't think my transfer would fall during the period the unit is closed. They are basing my transfer day on my next cycle being 28 days. But my usual cycle is about 34 days. I tried explaining but they wouldn't have it. I guess there's always a slim chance my period could come earlier.  Just wish they would have told me earlier.  Annoyed with them aswell as really struggle to contact the nurses. Left messages yesterday and no one got back to me. It's not good enough really and I'm really feel like I want to move clinics.  

Anyway so it's looks like it'll be approx 10th October to start now.  In some ways that's better as I can have a few more vampire sessions. My ferritin is 136 so I'm nearly at my target. Also might be more aligned with you now sunshine  x


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy There is always a reason these things happen even if you don't realise it at the time and I totally get why you are feeling frustrated. Cycles are hard enough without delays.  Maybe it is a sign that you do need to use a different clinic and you could use the time to research and see if there is one you would feel more confident with? Great news you are nearly at your ferritin target though and could possibly be cycling with Sunshine 

Well I am giving DH some breathing space and not talking about anything IVF related unless he brings it up, which he has done a couple of times so it's clearly still on his mind. I will be patient and let him come round to it in his own time. I am meeting the lady my friend put me in touch with tonight. She has had 7 rounds of IVF and now has 5year old twins. Her situation sounds similar to mine and she wanted to pass on the vast amounts of research she did whilst cycling to see if it can help us. I will be sure to pass this on to you ladies too if anything is relevant. 

Still trying to diet and exercise and on the 3 week countdown to holidays now! It will be Xmas before I know it if I keep wishing the time away like this!  xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello lovely ladies
Sorry for being awol for a while, we had a loss in DHs family which was unexpected and awful so things have been busy with that.

Katy, great news your ferritin levels are almost there, you are doing great. Sorry to hear your cycle is delayed, I hope things get sorted for October tho. I completely understand your annoyance at lack of communication and response from clinic. This makes me sooo cross. Worth having a look about at your options but mine isn't good with calling back etc either so maybe it's just humans being useless!! 

Bridget, you are so good with how you are dealing with everything, it's good dh is talking about things when he can and I hope you can get some next steps put together soon. Where are you going on holiday? Somewhere lovely and relaxing I hope? A chat with your friends friend sounds like a good idea, hope it's useful and restores your hope. 

Sunshine, October here you come!!! Have everything crossed for you, not long to go now. This process is so tough on relationships, hope you and dh are getting on a better again, good idea treading gently, it's so easy to flare up under the pressure I find.

Shadow, busy time for you! Hope you are all getting more sleep again. Legs and feet pain sounds awful, can they help you?! 

Hello everyone else, hope things are ok.

Afm, I am on day 3 of DR. Having to do long cycle again because there is a paperwork issue preventing DHs op taking place at the mo so long cycle gives them more chance to get everything sorted. Fingers crossed! A had a bad night last night so I slept thru my jab alarm and was 45 mins late taking it. I guess it's probably not a crisis but after 3 hours sleep it felt like it! 
I feel a bit detached from the process at the moment, very nervous that we are pushing our luck by trying again. Anyway, I'm sure the excitement will kick in further down the line (I hope).

Love to you all xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi my lovelies.

How is your cycle coming along Pineapple? How long until stims xx. Very exciting for you! X

Lots of love to everyone x


----------



## pineapple14

Hi sunshine, how are things with you? It's very quiet on here at the mo!
I didn't respond to the down reg meds  so they have tried something else and now waiting for period to hopefully arrive any day now and then will start stims. Good news is the hospital have signed the paperwork for DHs stuff so hopefully things will go more smoothly now. Fingers crossed :/


----------



## Chloe889

Bridget, I am so so sorry to hear about your sad news. I can't believe I've not been online since July, I was thinking about you as the last I had read was your exciting news. I hope you can get some answers from the test. It's so painful to have got so far and things to have not worked out. I hope you have managed to take some time to grieve. It's hugely emotional and takes a physical toll. I didn't miscarry naturally and the waiting and not knowing left me feeling very strange. I hope you can get some answers.

Katy - how are you doing? All the waiting around is so frustrating. I remember it well. I found our clinic were great with the medical stuff but not brilliant on the admin, returning of phone calls so I get quite concerned at first. They are still the same two years on. They call you back but you're never confident if they're answering a question correctly. The docs and nurses are fab though, when you do get past the receptionists!

Pineapple - how exciting to hear you are going for no 2! I hope Alice is doing well. Sorry to hear about the DR. Are you on the injections or nasal spray? Did you have that response previously? We've just had our protocol through. Don't think we will start until November time. We would be frozen embryo transfer so just trying to understand the timings. My brain seemed to frazzle up this last year! 

Sunshine - it sounds like you've picked a great clinic, and tying in a trip to Santorini sounds wonderful! Keeping everything crossed for you  

Shadow - I hope Callie is doing well? I'm sorry to hear that you've been struggling. Is there anything the docs are recommending to help?

I hope everyone else is doing well. Jack turned one the other week. I can't believe how it has flown! He's a very happy little boy and I feel so blessed. I ttoo feel like I might be pushing my luck to consider a second. It leaves me excited but fearful of the process again! 

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aww happy birthday Jack! One already that's amazing! Hope you had a wonderful day with your boy. Nice to see you back on the thread Chloe. Are you going to try for another cycle? We will have your back! Xx

Hi Pineapple it is quiet! Sorry to hear about the DR but sounds good you are going ahead with the stims anyway? Will these start just after your AF arrives?  

I had a long wait for AF too it's finally here after CD31. So just have to get booking flights and accommodation!! Planning to be out there from very early in the cycle until transfer all going well. Am a bit annoyed at myself as seem to have a gut feeling it won't work as the other 3 attempts didn't.  But have to remind myself there are new drugs this time to treat the nk cells.  Just hoping you dont NEED to feel positive about it for it to work out. As not sure if I could force or fake that feeling x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Pineapple
Great that you're  moving onto the next step. i remember beating myself up for feeling negative, is impossible not to. You go through such highs and lows. Maybe being away for the treatment will make things a little easier. No work stresses, general life responsibilities?! I did try to take time to listen to the Zita west tracks every day after transfer. I think it was just about taking half an hour out to chill out each day. I'm nervous of the process, I spent the first three months even after I found out I was pregnant, being very nervous that everything would be ok and then the next three months being semi nervous!! Are you on steroids for the NK cells? We've talked to the docs and this weekend I've decided to take the leap and get all the paperwork signed so we are ready to go November or December time. We have to both have all the blood tests again HIV, Hepatitis etc. Can't quite work out why my husband needs them seeing as the embryos are already formed and in his words, he isn't even involved this time?!   I can't seem to get a straight answer when I call the clinic! 
Good luck with getting your flights and accommodation sorted xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies


Happy birthday jack, the time goes so quickly doesnt it chloe! 

Its great to hear talk of more miracles being tried for!

Sunshine i didnt feel positive at all with our third and final attempt - we knew it would be our last try as we lost in the nhs lottery and have had to fund it all ourselves. We just threw money at it - lucky enough to have enough to go to blast which cost a fortune and then being so poorly i was not hopeful at all! Our bodies decide when the tine is right it appears! 

Pineapple im sorry your cycle hasnt quite panned out this time, we are definitely tested beyond the limits we should be. But at least they have had a plan b and kept you moving xx

Callie has taken her first solo steps a couple of weeks ago - she still prefers her mougli walk crawl tho as its quicker! She is growing and becoming more n more independent. She is so much fun but testing her boundaries! 

The physio doesnt really know what to do with me so ive been referred for a scan for my ankle and still working on my unstable pelvis! 

Sending lots of positive vibes to everyone xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

I've been reading your posts but I never find time to reply! 

Shadow - well done to Callie for walking! Hope they get your ankle sorted and get you back to your pre pregnancy stable pelvis self!

Chloe - good luck for Nov/Dec. How are you feeling?

Sunshine - try and be positive, although I get why you don't feel that way. Hope you get your flights etc sorted. Got everything crossed for you!

Pineapple - hope af arrives soon and there plan b works for you 

Bridget - I've already checked in with you so I'll just say enjoy your holiday and you know im always thinking of you

Katy / 10th oct will be here before you know it, hope you are ok xx

Well sorry if I've missed anyone i can't scroll back!

AFM - well Harrison is doing well, started crawling today and pulling himself to standing. Can't believe he's 8 months already. I got a little broody the other day but quickly squashed that feeling! Back to work part time on 1 Nov. Already worrying that the family that will be having him won't do as good a job as me, or that he will need me. Sure be will be fine though!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Great to read all your updates

Pineapple - Sorry you didn't respond to DR. It sounds like they are switching your cycle to short protocol now are they? Well at least they didn't cancel the cycle altogether.  Its odd how our bodies can respond differently to meds. My first cycle was text book but on my second cycle they had to keep me longer on stims.  Hopefully you'll be back on trac soon. Here's a funky AF dance for you x    

Chloe - many happy returns to little Jack!    How exciting that you are preparing for your second cycle!  It's nice that we are all still here for each other. I look forward to getting the Pom poms out and cheering you on x  

Sunshine - Horaay for AF     I know exactly how you feel with regards to feeling negative.  I feel the same. However like you say, they have new meds available now to treat the high NK cells. And I have no doubt that the Greek sunshine will bring some light and positivity to your cycle.  It's amazing how a bit of sunshine can lift our spirits x  

Shadow - congratulations to Callie on her first steps.    Bet she'll be getting into alsorts of mischief   Hope they are able to treat your ankle and pelvis and hope you aren't in too much pain. X

AFM things are going pretty well.  Health wise my ferritin is now just about at the target.  The delay has allowed me to have a few more vampire sessions which I'm hoping might help.  Just got back from Northern Ireland. Went over for a wedding but made it into an extended holiday too which was great.  The coastline over there is beautiful.  

Other than that in just patiently waiting for next cycle.  I'm on CD 20 at the moment. Will ring the clinic when AF arrives and then start DR on CD 21.  Transfer should be early November I think.  Had some tests done a few weeks back. Everything came back normal apart from slightly low immunoglobulin A which is low antibodies in mucous membranes.  Apparently this can cause frequent infections and allergies. Not sure it affects fertility though.  Also slightly low vitamins D despite already being on supplements!  I have been wondering about sticky blood disorder and wondering whether to try a low dose aspirin for this cycle... The clinic won't test me yet but worried it could be a problem.  Any thoughts on low dose aspirin?


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers - you sneaked in there whilst I was typing!  
Great to hear from you and lovely to hear how Harrison is doing.  I'm sure he will be fine with your family. It will just take some getting used to.  I'm ok thanks. Only 5 weeks to go till we get started again  x


----------



## Chloe889

So lovely to hear how you are all doing and thanks for all your support.

Enjoy your last couple of months on maternity Charmars. Harrison will be fine, I found the build up to leaving Jack really hard but he loves it. I had a huge wobble as the second time I left him I returned to screaming and he had the biggest bump where he had topped forward into a train set. I was beating myself up for leaving him and worrying about how anyone could look after him as well as me. Not that I'm the perfect super attentive mother or anything!

Katy - it sounds like you are making some great progress. Northern Ireland sounds lovely. I took aspirin throughout, a low dose, because mum had pre eclampsia. I wondered if it helped and I would really want to repeat everything just as it was. Not sure if docs will comply of course! Have you got the vitamin d spray? Zita West does it.

Callie sounds great Shadow. Jack will take steps too but is still quite nervous about it. His crawling is super speedy. I'm so sorry to hear about your pelvis. How is your core? I had a lot of trouble with my pelvis going out of line until I started some exercises from a personal trainer. All quite boring stuff - planks, mountain climbers, side plank rotations. My abdominals are still slightly separated at the bottom so god knows what they'd be like if we are lucky enough to have a second pregnancy. I was so fearful of any exercise affecting a pregnancy that I did very little other than Pilates. 

Just watching cold feet, great to have it back on TV!!! X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe

Thanks. I have been torn on whether to take a low dose aspirin as basically would be going behind my clinics back. But, on the other hand, I've had three failures now. My clinic don't seem interested with finding out what's wrong so I'm figuring why not.  When would you start taking it if you were doing an FET and when would you stop?


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy
I've been trying to work out when I started the aspirin. They don't let you keep your maternity notes which is quite sad really. I think it was prescribed at my first midwife appointment which would be around 8 weeks. It's a low dose but not sure what the advice is re taking  it earlier. When I miscarried I hadn't been able to get a midwife appointment until 12 weeks so hadn't been.. I felt everything fell into place this time. I opted for a thyroid test when I had a calcium test (I wrote it on the form myself) and when I saw the doc he said I was i needed extra thyroxine. Something they didn't do in 2012 so I always questioned whether this was the cause of my miscarriage. I'm speaking to my doc thurs am so will ask when I should start taking aspirin and let you know what the advice is. From memory I think you stop taking it at 36 weeks as they worry about bleeding during labour xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy
I spoke to the doctor this morning. The aspirin was prescribed at 8 weeks by the midwife. Did you have the NK test. There is a group on ******** which is called babies babies babies there was someone seeking advice on there after a miscarriage and there were a few recommendations. I know the docs won't look into things until there are three successive miscarriages x


----------



## Charmars

Can you believe we have all been chatting for nearly 2 years? 2 years ago since we cycled together. Although we are all at different stages of our journeys we have stayed close and been there for each other. At times you guys have been the only people who have understood how I'm feeling. 

I wish us all many more years of friendship and I hope to see more positive stories over the coming years xx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe I was thinking the same ... cannot believe how long we have all been supporting each other!! I think its pretty amazing !!
I have a rubbishly weak core so have started some hip raises on a fitball and russian twists with a medicine ball amingst other things! Im debating the plank challenge which looks achieveable, starting with 20s a day upto 4 mins a day after 4wks. 
Jack sounds as sppedy as callie! They are cute and litle real people now it seems rather than babies! Although callie has started the terrible twos already!! Into everything she shouldnt testing patience and throwing tantrums on occasion! 

Sorry for lack of personals, struggling with my phone and scrolling at the mo.

My poor shadow is currently being operated on and started a week stay with the animal health trust in newmarket yesterday followin a stick injury in june - they have to remove a large amount of tissue from his neck and resect the healthy bit thats left ... unfortunately he is going way over his insurance allowance so we have to scale back our plans for the new house which is a shame but need a healthy shadow ... waiting for the vet to ring is just like waiting for the clinic you never know when they will call or what the news will be!

Hope evryone has some good weekend plans xx


----------



## Chloe889

Ahh sorry to hear about your shadow   I hope he recovers well. We had to have our dog put to slee a couple of weeks ago so I know how draining it is. 
Callie sounds like a character, Jack is throwing tantrums too.. Especially when I stop him from crawling the stairs! I was watching one of those nanny programmes that was saying if you find yourself saying no too often, your house isn't sufficiently child proofed. I think we will have to get the fireplace removed next as the coals are a great attraction!!!  
I started with the hip raises too. My core is still quite weird, if I try to pull my stomach in, one side is a long way behind instruction!! It must have strengthened though as I'm having less problems with my pelvis going out of place and my back becoming painful and have even taken up running. It's so hard and such an effort when I go but nice to finish! 
I can't believe it's coming up to two years. What a wonderful support everyone has been and how lucky we all are to have found each other! Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi my ladies x

Charmars Harrison is really coming along!   totally agree its lovely to think how long we've been together as a group. Don't know how I would have coped without you ladies and this website at times xx. It's lovely hearing all the baby updates and amazing how the little ones are growing and really gives me hope that Katy, Bridget and I (and Dinky if youre still reading!) will join you soon in the earth mummy club x. Very exciting that we have ladies going for baby number 2 also!  

Chloe and Shadow fair play to you with the core exercises!!! Planks are evil!! X Lovely to hear Callie and Jack are becoming real little characters! Keeping yous on your toes!! Shadow hope your pet feels better soon x

Katy has your clinic given you any reason why not to take the low dose aspirin? I know you have certain blood issues so as long as it wouldn't impact adversely then maybe you should just go for it! Early November will be here before you know it and really hoping you will get a lovely early Xmas present this year xxx 

Pineapple hope you're doing ok any news with the cycle? x

Thanks everyone for sharing your experiences with your cycles working despite you feeling negative about them. Randomly that has made me feel more positive   

Flights are booked heading to Athens on Tuesday 27 September     Expecting EC to maybe be around October 11th or so if all goes well.


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies,

Sorry for being AWOL... Between having a very needy baby boy and a dodgy phone I haven't been quite able to get online. Apologies for the lack of personals but I'm slowly trying to catch up. 

2 years - WOW!! Time has flown! Here's to another 2.... And more!! 

It's great to hear that new cycles for siblings and for first time miracles are underway and in the planning. Praying for each and every single one of you!!!  It's hard to keep positive but you can do it ladies!! All good things come to those who wait. You've waited long enough now.... So let's let this year be what dreams are made of. 

AFM - Oscar is 8 months old now and a Wee darling. He's quite lazy in that he isn't crawling yet and is getting frustrated by it but I'm sure it will come. Finding this stage much more challenging than the newborn as he constantly needs stimulating and entertaining. I'm surprised I'm not stick thin the amount I'm running around and constantly on the go. Been a crappy week with a day in hospital as the poor little tinker seems to have picked up a virus. Constant vomiting and diarrhoea for 4 days solid... Wasn't much fun! Then daddy got it too... Think I'm on borrowed time! Ha. 

I hope you are all keeping well and will try catch up and do personals. Take care my lovely ladies xx


----------



## Katy_81

Morning ladies ☀

Chloe - thanks for finding out about the aspirin. I'm actually thinking of taking it before but it's reassuring to know that your it's safe to take whilst pregnant aswell although I understand it's necessary to stop it around 32 weeks? I haven't had the NK test no.  I'm NHS funded and they don't offer it.  thanks for the tip about the website I will take a look.  X

Charmers - It really is amazing that we are still chatting 2 years on.  I sometimes look back at my posts from then.  Never thought the journey would be this long but on the other hand never knew I would get this many embryos from 2 cycles!!  Also, if I hadn't had my two first cycles I would never have discovered my blood disorder which would have been fatal. So I'm thankful for the failures  x

Sunshine - the clinic haven't mentioned anything about low dose aspirin to be honest. So I guess they haven't told me not to take it.  They said not to take ibuprofen but no mention of low dose aspirin.  As I'm currently still having blood taken I won't take it yet as that might cause issues.  I've done some research and a lot of people seem to have started it around 4 days before FET then continued till OTD of 32 weeks pregnancy.  Also I asked my friend last night about it.  She's a Pharmacist and said she didn't think there would be any harm in taking no it.  So it's decided   So exciting that you have everything booked now!  Looks like you'll be a little bit ahead of me.  Wishing you the best of luck x

Leanne - great to hear from you.  Sorry Oscar hasn't been too well.  They seem to pick up alsorts at that age bless em.  He sounds adorable though.  Just wait till he starts crawling you'll be burning a few calories at that point! Would you be thinking about another soon?   x


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies
It's been a manic few weeks. Sorry for not being about.
In a few hours I will be be up and off to the clinic for EC Monday morning. Please do an egg dance for me in the morning! I will catch up on all your news when I hopefully have my feet up in the afternoon or later on and I'll let you know how things go. Hope all is ok with everyone. Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple hope everything goes well for you today!


----------



## Chloe889

Yay dancing for you Pineapple!!!! Hope everything goes really well. Enjoy the lovely anaesthesia sleep!!

Leanne - sorry little Oscar hasn't been very well  :-( I hope he's fully on the mend now. It's draining when they're not well isn't it. Jack has been rather under the weather since his jabs a couple of weeks ago. He caught a cold which is continuing to make him a bit miserable. Well I think it's that and not teeth.. 

Katy - sounds like good advice from your pharmacist. Great positive way to look at things. It's so lucky that you got to find out about your condition so could be treated. One of my old school friends has been having the same treatment as you. Sounds as if she feels really rough after it. She has EDS so a couple of things going on at once..

We are off to sign our forms next Friday at the clinic and hopefully get bloods done (I've left a message and they haven't called me back about whether we can have this done at the same time so I need to chase!) their admin is pretty rubbish but at least we know they're good on the science side !

Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Goodluck pineapple!!! I've got my eggie dancing shoes on for you!!! Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Thank ladies. I got 10 mature eggs from 22. But sadly DHs op wan any successful so end of the road for us for now. X


----------



## Leanne5

Oh pineapple I'm sorry to hear that.  Not quite sure what happens next.. can they freeze your eggs?  X


----------



## Charmars

Pineapple - sorry to hear that Hun, is there nothing more than can be done? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - so sorry to hear this. Like the other ladies I'm wondering if you can freeze your eggs? Then at least you won't have to go through ec again next time. Sending big hugs    Xx

Chloe - exciting to hear you are making preparations for your next cycle. Will be hear to cheer you on. Xx

AFM AF arrived earlier than expected on Saturday so rang the clinic today and start DR on 07/10. They've pencilled transfer in for w/c 07/11 obviously dependent on how things go.  

A little bit concerned about my periods.  I started bleeding on Saturday morning but by first thing Sunday morning I had completely finished.  That's not normal is it??    Since my last cycle my periods have been light (maybe two days) but not this light.  Worried something is wrong...


----------



## Chloe889

Pineapple - I'm so sorry to hear that, such a shame   10 mature eggs sounds fab so I hope they've managed to freeze.

Katy - congrats on having some dates! My periods are a bit weird now, only really there for a couple of days before stopping, then coming back a few days later - but only like the end of a cycle.. Could it be anything to do with your iron levels if you've been having blood removed? Really not sure on this? Or could just be totally normal, worth chatting to the clinic? Mine don't seem to be very regular anymore - vary between 29 and 35 so I'm going to ask the nurse on Friday and see if we get a straight answer. 

Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Ladies, sorry I have been awol for a while, just needed some time away from the whole IVF thing to refocus and spend some time with hubby getting ourselves together. We have just come back from a week in Spain which was wonderful, we properly relaxed and indulged and chilled. So we are now back feeling refreshed and tanned but very fat! lol... Hard work now begins at the gym to get back in shape.

Katy so glad you have a date to start DR now, not long at all to wait! 

Pineapple I'm so sorry your cycle didn't go to plan, it's such a frustrating time and I really do feel for you hun  

Hope everyone else is ok xx

We finally have our test results back from the twins and it turns out 1 twin had trisomy 22 which is a chromosome disorder meaning it would never have got past week 12. The tests on twin 2 were inconclusive but we feel it was the same as they followed the exact same pattern and died at the same time.  

Having done some research, Trisomy 22 is one of the rarer disorders but is a common cause of early miscarriage with most women going on to have a normal pregnancy afterwards. It is known as an unlucky bad egg so it appears we have just been very very unlucky. There is nothing they can do to prevent the disorder as it is not a gene issue that either of us carry it is simply our incompatibility. We are unsure if our genes will always make abnormal babies so the next step would be have PGS IVF where they will screen the embryo's for chromosome issues prior to transfer. 

There are still IVF options available to us ie. PGS and Donor but we are still very unsure which path we will take. The last cycle was supposed to be our 'final attempt' and the thought of going through this again makes me feel physically sick. 

We are going to speak with a new consultant at the clinic this week and then take the next couple of months to make a decision with a view to having a plan in place for the new year. We are also considering adoption but I feel we need to have closure with the IVF before we can start to properly think about that path. 

xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Bridget, I'm so pleased you had a lovely holiday. Your journey has been so tough, I can totally understand that you dread any thought of going down the IVF route again. I find the fear of loss quite overwhelming and that is with one successful try at IVF under my belt. Do your clinic offer you counselling? I think it's great that you and hubby have had time to yourselves and will take time to consider your next plan. Sending all the best wishes to you for your next steps xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - lovely to hear from you. I have been wondering how you were.  So glad you enjoyed your holiday.  It's amazing what a bit of sunshine and relaxation can do.  Pleased to hear your test results have come back. It's reassuring to know that despite the chromosomal disorder, most women go onto have normal pregnancies. 

I can imagine the thought of another cycle must be hard to digest. but it does sound like you have a sensible plan in place. We are all here for you whatever path you decide to take.


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Ladies, your support means the world to me. 

Chloe yes they do offer counselling which I will take up if I feel I need to. The bereavement nurse at the hospital where I had the D&C called me last week and she was really lovely. She said they are there anytime I need to talk or even in any future pregnancies for some support which was so nice of her. 

I forgot to mention in my last post that the test also showed that the twins were baby boys      Makes it all the more sad knowing but I'm glad to know so I can say goodnight to them properly  xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget -   hugs   Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Katy   xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies x 

Welcome back Bridget xxx.   Glad to hear you are looking to the future and also working through the present.  The bereavement nurse sounded nice x. Great to hear you had a nice holiday and got to soak up some nice sunshine xx 

Pineapple sorry to hear about your cycle   hope you are doing ok and Alice is keeping you busy! X 

Katie v exciting you have some pencilled in dates!   xxx 

Chloe any progress with your cycle? Xxx 

Aw leeanne hope little Oscar is fully on the mend! Wee soul xx.  

Charmers hope all is good with you! Xxx

Well I'm flying out to athens on Tuesday!! Going to be out there for 4 weeks! Going a few days before CD1 then will do baseline scan, all stims, EC and transfer out there. I could have started the stims at home but they're quite different and complex this time so just going to do it all out there. 

I've been on serrapeptase, fish oils, extra strength folic acid, high quality vits and melatonin for the last couple of months so really hoping that will have a positive effect on my eggs! Also hubby and I have been tee total for months now. Exciting and really really hoping it will be our time for a healthy take home baby    Expecting CD1 to be around October 1st, will keep you posted! X


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies 

My apologies for being awol - it's been busy around here!

So, I had some news. My period was late so I POAS this morning and...   

We are in shock. We were told we had more chance of winning the lottery than conceiving naturally! Obv it's very very early days and I am now 41 but OMG!!!

Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Omg pixanne... congratulations!!!!


----------



## Leanne5

Oh my word pixanne... what amazing news!!! You must be in utter shock!!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Bridget - thinking of you and your baby boys   the bereavement counsellor sounds nice. I bought some angel wings for each of our losses, they sit above our bed now.

OMG  Pixanne      Four little pixies?? Or maybe a boy this time? Had you been thinking of having a no 4?!

Sunshine - all the best for Tuesday and the month ahead!!!   keep us posted!

We did the consent forms on Friday so we are free to get started! Jack enjoyed causing chaos in the clinic. I still find it hilarious to watch him walk, he keeps his jazz hands above his head as he goes, it looks so funny  

The biggy that we have to think about is timing as we were going to start in November when I return from hol but depending on when my period arrives we may have to start earlier or later as our clinic closes over Christmas so the last period date is 29/10. My cycle was 35 days last month so that would mean I have to get cracking on this next period date, not the one after as previously anticipated. I was hoping to wait until after our trips away. One isn't a holiday - my mother in law has just been diagnosed with inoperable cancer so we are going away for her 'living wake' as she calls it   My husband is taking Jack and I straight from there to the airport for a holiday which has already been booked with my parents. I wasn't too keen on taking drugs whilst being away because I always get paranoid about things like that, impact on my other health conditions etc so I need to think about things really.. Hubby did all the injections last time too! Mind he's just started a new job which he hadn't realised involved so much international travel (?!) and is going to be away the majority of the next few working weeks so I can't really rely on him being in the country when I am! We could wait until after Christmas but part of me wants to follow the dates that we did for Jack's cycle which we started in October 2014 and then I was able to rest nicely at Christmas as everything cooked!   
Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Chloe   So sorry to hear about your mum     Sounds like you have an awful lot on. Am sure you will make the right decision regarding your cycle whatever feels right to you x. Jack's jazz hands made me laugh   what a cutie.


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Ladies if you have a moment can you please give me some input 

I've been thinking about how many blasts to put back if we're lucky enough to get some. 

Due to my unicornate uterus only one side fully developed so it's smaller than a normal womb and there is a risk of late miscarriage or premature babies even if you're pregnant with one child! But speaking to Penny at the greek clinic in July she said we might put back 2 during the cycle to give it a better chance. All my previous cycles have been bfns - no hint of a bfp.  And the NHS only ever allowed me to put back one embryo at a time. It's driving me mad! Am tempted to go for 2 in the hope that one sticks and I don't need to do any more trips to Athens. Money is an issue too. But if both stuck and I lost them late on would hate myself. Is there a right decision here?? Hubby says we should take a chance on 2 and I want to do the same but not sure if we should!!! Ahh.


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - that's wonderful news you must be over the moon    

Chloe - I'm so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law      Great news that you are ready to go with your next cycle. It's a tough decision about when to start. Will it be a fresh or frozen cycle? How did you find the effects from the IVF drugs last time? If you feel like you could cope then go with it. I have always got DP to do my injections as I'm a wimp but I've heard many times that it doesn't hurt half as bad doing it yourself.  Personally I've found there's never a good time for ivf. There's always something which you have to deal with whether it's moving house, a wedding or other life event.  You and DH just need to decide what's best for you. Good luck xx

Sunshine - that's a tough decision to make. Sorry, is this a fresh cycle or a frozen one? If frozen how many blasts do you have?  If I was paying a lot of money I'd be inclined to put two back but I can understand your reservations.  Have you had a look at the statistics?  I'm struggling with the same decision for different reasons. We are swaying towards one st the moment so we get more attempts but as we're NHS cost isn't an issue. Good luck hun. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks Katy think am swaying towards 2 as well.  It's a fresh OE cycle so this is all hoping that we get so far to have 2 suitable embies in the first place  

Can see your logic for doing 1 on NHS I would be thinking along the same lines too if we were still on the NHS goes   Good luck with your upcoming cycle! Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi sunshine, 

Just catching up on your thread. 

If it were me I would do some research into the statistics of your condition and multiple birth risks. I must admit we had two embryos put back in on our last cycle. I'm a big believer in what will be will be so I must admit I'd be inclined to put two back. Surely they would monitor you really closely  if you were to have twins? 

I don't think there is a right of wrong answer. I guess Either way you would always wonder what if. 

I've got everything crossed for you tho. Praying this time is your happily ever after xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Leeanne thanks for taking the time to reply xxx. I've done some research as you suggested and would definitely prefer a single bubba although there are some cases of UU ladies having twins. It's just now that I'm 36 I believe around 4/10 of my eggs are bad so hoping if I put back 2 maybe one would be the one. And save the cost of a return trip more meds more time off etc. Will see what are options are once cycle is underway. How is little Oscar doing?   I remember when he was a little frosty!!


----------



## Katy_81

When's your ec planned for Sunshine?  My transfer is scheduled for the 7th November. One day before the transfer on my first cycle. 

I really hope you get the two embies you are hoping for.  Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

That's great Katy! How exciting! Xx amazing about the times synching up too. Good luck really hope this is the one! You so deserve it xxx

Not too sure when transfer will be still waiting for cd1 here can feel it coming on any day though.  Am cd29 today. Hopefully transfer would be mid October and test around Halloween... which would be almost exactly 2 years after our first cycle too !


----------



## itsonlybridge

Pixanne -  Huge congratulations, that's wonderful news hun, wishing you all the best of luck with your pregnancy 

Sunshine - How is it going over there? I think the decision on how many to transfer is a very personal one. I would always opt for 2 if I had 2 available  unless the doctors gave me a good reason not to. Hope CD1 arrived quickly for you now.

AFM - I have had a rubbish couple of days and feeling quite down at the moment. I had been feeling quite good, eating healthy, working out at the gym losing a bit of weight and also enjoying some evenings with friends.. Then I got talked into going to a 'make-up' party on Friday night which I wasn't keen on as it's not really my thing. I said I would go as my friend didn't know anyone else there except the host who is a friend of ours. As soon as I walked in I was confronted with someone I know from our village sporting a huge pregnant bump which I wasn't expecting. I thought ok ok, this is going to happen and it's fine. So I plastered on a smile and asked how she was. She then went on to tell me she is pregnant with twins and her due date was 13th Feb (day before my twins would have been due). The room went silent and my friend was just mortified as she hadn't realised the girl would be there.

I felt like the wind had been literally knocked out of me and I don't know how I kept the smile on and carried on the conversation. All I wanted to do was run out of the house and burst into tears, but I got myself a glass of wine and tried to avoid her for the rest of the evening.  It was no-ones fault but the host did know of my situation and I felt like I'd been made a fool of, even though I know she would never do anything to purposely upset anyone.

So by Saturday I had pulled myself together and spent Sunday enjoying a spa. I'd dusted myself off and felt in a much better frame of mind this morning only to come to work and have a girl who sits by me announce she is pregnant   

I feel so horrible that I can't just be happy for these people and I cannot stand this insane feeling of jealousy and anger that is ripping through me at the moment. It all just feels so unfair and raw at the moment.

Pixanne - Please don't think I feel that way with you, I know how hard all of you ladies on here have and are struggling to achieve your dreams and we are in the same position... 

I just wish I could feel 'normal' instead of feeling like a useless freak that everyone looks at and thinks 'what a shame'.

Anyway that's my rant over... I hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy - how are you getting on with your cycle hun? xxxx


----------



## Charmars

Itsoblybridget - massive hugs Hun. I've messaged you and want you know as ever I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Itsonlybridget no wonder you felt like that! Unbelievable xx. You did amazing to keep going under those circumstances you are a strong woman xx. Please rant away here or of course message me any time. A lot of us ladies have had similar feelings and we totally get where you are coming from x. Sending you lots of love and hoping for the day to come soon that you get your healthy baby xxx 

I remember coming back to work after the last mc and given a new staff member to manage. Almost immediately let me know she was newly pg. She proceeded to talk about pregnancy and babies EVERY day until she went on maternity leave. She sat directly opposite me. (Nobody at work knows about our ivf cycles or mc's except my boss). When she was going on maternity leave it had to organise the gift and after buying it in mothercare burst into tears in my car. I was so releaved when she finally went off.  Shes lovely and all it just hurt to hear this every day. Literally the next week the other woman in my team announced she was pregnant!! It's like these things are sent to test us. But we will keep going and get there and it will be all the sweeter xx 

Thanks for the advice about embies too x. 

Athens is great loving it here. We've been to visit some stunning islands and on a more negative note we got pickpocketed on the metro yesterday! They didn't get too much and a lesson learned for me. AF came yesterday, scan at the clinic this morning and started injections today. Baseline scan showed 4 follicles on the left and none on the right so I'm being my usual poor responder. Serum is going for quality over quantity so not expecting too many eggs. Hoping for some strong embryos.  

Love to you all xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you Charmars, I shall read your message shortly xxxxx

Sunshinem - thank you for sharing that with me. It must have been so so hard to have had to work sitting opposite someone talking about their pregnancy every day and then have to go and buy baby gifts for them too! Then just as you thought it was all over, someone else makes an announcement! Such a deep gut wrenching feeling that you can only understand if you have been through this journey.

I have everything crossed for your eggs hun and yes defo quality over quantity   

That's terrible that you were pickpocketed! I hope you are ok, take care over there hun xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Bridget, I really feel for you. How awful that you had to deal with that.   I know it wasn't anyone's fault but you can't help how you feel.  Ever since I started IVF treatment I've had to endure dozens of people whether it be family, friends, work associates falling pregnant.  It still upsets me but I try to bury my feelings, otherwise I feel like I'd go insane. My boss has just had a baby and i had to do the collection. That was hard. I agonised over whether I should do it but thought well he's my friend and it's the happiest moment of his life. I have to share that happiness with him.  I will always get that sad feeling in the pit of my stomach. But that is just the pessimist side of me coming out. When I'm feeling positive I just say to my self. My time will come. Whether it is my own biological child or adopted child I will be a mummy. I just need to be patient.  Xx

Sunshine - Gosh terrible to hear you've been pick pocketed. Hope it hasn't stressed you out too much. You have enough on your plate.  Excited that you are getting underway with injections. There is still time for those follies to grow right? You never know the Greek sunshine might help those follies grow! 😎 Keep us updated. Xx

AFM start injections this Friday eek!  Have my low dose aspirin at the ready but need to do more research as to when to start with it.  Don't think I need to start till closer towards transfer.  Still agonising over 1 or 2 embies. Reckon we'll be deciding on the day at this rate.  Other than that just busy with work and the house.  Currently sorting out the office Xmas do so that's keeping busy too. (We have a big office) 😀


----------



## itsonlybridge

Katy thank you for your words, you are absolutely right and that is exactly how I have dealt with it for the last 12 years, it's just hitting me hard at the moment as everything is still so raw I guess, but our time will come whichever route it takes,,, need to start remembering to be patient again  

Whatever decision you make with regards to the embies will be the right one, try not to fret about it xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies

Sorry for being awol - i feel like i havent stopped for ages and cant believe how long ive been away for and hiw much has happened!

Katy - we had 2 failed cycles with one early transfer and then our success came with 2 5 day embies but only a single pregnancy. My hubby has twins and did not want twins again bless him - but as it was our last go the clinic said it was our best shot so thats what we went with. Its a very personal decision and i will store up sticky vibes and get the pompoms ready xxx

Its only bridget, after our first neg cycle my cousin announced her 2nd pg and after our 2nd neg she kept trying to give me the baby to hold - it was the hardest thing in the world not to offend her as she was close family but no one knew of our journey. 2 girls at work had mc's at work when we had our 1st bfn and at our 2nd bfn they both announced again together ... it was very difficult!! My boss has just been diagnosed with chrones and has been trying for a 2nd naturaly and having a rant one day about how hard it was with constant hopes she suddenly looked at me and daid omg i am soooo sorry hun i shouldnt rant to you with your experience! Bless her! Keep focussed on your goal my sweet.

Sunshine athens sounds picture perfect! Sending you lots of luck for your cycle chic xxx

Pixanne thats fab news!! You are one lucky mumma!! Excellent - pompoms bouncin (emoticons arent working tonight) 

Leanne how are you and your little one doing? Hoping life is settling for you - are you thinking about work yet?

Chloe - sad news about your mother in law i hope the living wake went as well as it could and that you have got your cycle sorted. Life never has the best of timings xx

Sorry i cant scroll back any further i hope anyone ive missed is ok.

So, callie and i have horrid colds which im hoping will clear soon. Dh is taking me to london for my birthday at the weekend inc top tickets for phantom of the opera and a 4star hotel! All exciting as mum and dad are babysitting.
We still dont have a date for our new house and things are getting a little cramped and stressed now. We think it will be closer to christmas - we have chosen our kitchen our cooker and our bathroom tiles! My little shadow has spent 8 days in hospital in newmarket and has a 20cm incison from his chin ti chest but is recovering well!
Callie is properly walking now, we still love babywearing and her vocabulary is growing everyday!!

Lots of love to everyone their squishes and future squishes xxxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi lovely ladies xx

Thanks shadow! X Hope you and Callie feel back to normal in time for your birthday weekend.  Sounds fab! Sounds like the house is coming along great too   Glad to hear little shadow is on the mend. Can I just check is little shadow a dog? Sure you've said before am just being forgetful xx

Bridget and Katy you are so right and echo my thoughts that we will all be mummies one day by whatever route is right for us xx. We're still here after all! 3 new growing families.... coming soon! X 

Thanks for your concern we were absolutely fine just lost a few quid and learned to be way more alert on the metro! Thanks also for your good wishes for my cycle   I met 2 lovely ladies out here that are also cycling with Serum it was so nice to chat about all things ttc. Hoping they will have success this time too. 

Katy woohoo for starting injections!!! Good luck with this cycle hon and whatever you decide to do with number of embies xxx keep us posted! 

Charmers hope all is going well with you too xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies


I'm sorry I've not been around to support you as much as I should've been. It's been crazy busy with DD1 starting school. She has a significant language disorder so has needed monitoring with how she settles etc but she has surpassed everyone's expectations and settled really well. She's started interacting more with the other children which is a big relief. 


Hope you and Callie are feeling better, Shadow. When I have a cold, I always think I'd prefer a tummy bug and vice versa! Both are minging!


Bridget, I was so sorry to read your signature about your twins   Awful thing to happen after finally getting a bfp. I hope you're okay and don't feel bad about getting down around pg ladies. We all do. Even having been successful, I still get annoyed when people say 'Oh I get pregnant really easily' like they're implying I'm useless because I've needed TX.


Katy - exciting to see you're well into your cycle! 


Sunshine - that's scary. I'm freaked out by all this clown stuff that's going on as well. 


AFM, well I'm definitely pg! I had a scan today and there was a little bean with a flashing heartbeat. The GP thought I was eight weeks, I thought seven as I have a 35 day cycle and the sonographer thinks 7w3d. I'd convinced myself I had a brain tumour. I know that sounds silly, but we were told this would NEVER happen. Our odds were 32million:1!!! So I googled what conditions can give you a positive POAS and that came up so I'd convinced myself that's what it is. Needless to say I'm relieved on both counts! What an idiot, eh??


X


----------



## Katy_81

Pixanne - I'm so chuffed for you.    Can't believe it either.  A 1 in 32 million chance.. It's just jaw dropping!  I can imagine it was hard to believe and can understand your concerns. It must be a relief to get that official confirmation and I'm glad you don't have a brain tumour  

Really great to hear that dd1 has settled into school well despite her challenges. Keep us updated with your progress. When's your next scan? 

AFM I have officially started my frozen cycle and just had 6th buserelin injection. Doing pretty well so far. Only major symptom is weight gain. I seem to have ballooned in the last couple of days despite eating sensibly. So I'm blaming the drugs    

Sunshine - how's your cycle going hun? 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Yay Katy! Congrats!! Good luck with it    

Our cycle is going good so far thanks. So relaxing to do it in Athens! Got EC today wee bit scared as tend to get ohss after despite usual low numbers of eggs. But maybe this time will be different x  just hoping for some strong embies that make it to blast


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Sunshine 

Oh good luck with ec today Hun. Will be thinking of you.  I can understand your concerns over ohss.  I always seem to get it as well. Peppermint tea really helps. 

Let us know know how you get on xxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, quick check in...

Sunshine... goodluck today Hun. Will be thinking of you and sending prayers your way for fab little Evie's

Katie .... glad to hear dr is going well. Fingers crossed the horrible side effects stay away. How are you finding the clinic this time? 

Pixanne.... have you considered sticking a euromillions lottery ticket on That is such amazing news!! It gives all the rest of us girlies hope that one day maybe just one day things could happen naturally for us. I'd love another little one but at the moment I count my blessings every day that I have my little miracle. 

Thinking of you girls. Can't believe it's been 2 years since we all cycled together 
Xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies so sorry I've not been on for months again I'm so rubbish.  We've moved into a house that needs totally renovating which is great with a toddler walking round lol plus been on holiday and just busy making sure Ella gets my full attention.
Bridget I'm so sorry to here about your twins and so sorry I've not been on here properly for so long that I missed sending you all my love.  I don't know what else to say there really are no words when life is this cruel to nice people.  I couldn't be round pregnant people either so don't beat yourself up about it it is normal.  It is all still raw and you are still grieving your babies and sorry to tell you but it doesn't go away you will grieve them your whole life cause you are their Mummy.  We aren't like others our journey is cruel we can't just go and get pregnant again we have to put a lot of hard work in.    You aren't a useless freak don't ever say that you have just been dealt a really cruel time and a hard journey and my heart breaks for you and only hope there is a rainbow IVF baby for you.  Big hugs xxxxx

Katy, great news your ferritin levels keeping you in my prayers and having everything crossed for you that they get the best embie and in a few months and perfect and healthy baby baby dust your way xx

Pineapple - so sorry about your last cycle Hun big hugs xxxxx

Pixanne - Huge congratulations one massive miracle growing in there wow xx

Sunshine - keeping you in my prayers and having everything crossed for you that they get the best embie and in 9/10 months and perfect and healthy baby baby dust your way xx

Shadow - I hope Callie is doing well xx

Chloe- Good to here Jack is doing well xx

Charmers- Glad to hear Harrison is doing so well xx

Wow yes 2 years since we all cycled together so much we have gone through together I pray one day we are all celebrating together my heartbreaks for all those that have not yet made it as after 12 cruel years of torment we were lucky enough to get our precious girl but I can never forget the heart break it took to get us there as I owe you ladies that much xxxx

Afm Ella is now a beautiful blonde haired blue eyed 14 month old and a cheeky little monkey I don't know where my baby went a blink of an eye that stage is gone.  My toddler is still boobie feeding I think it's not just here it's me that's finding it hard to stop as when she is at the breast I have my little baby back.  I fear her life is far to busy learning that they are the only times I get cuddles.  Oh and in bed at night. Oh yes my sleep through in her own cot from 3 week old baby at 10 months decided it's best to sleep through only in Mummy n Daddy's bed.  Oh well it won't last for ever so I'm making the most.  She's not going to want to sleep with us when she's 15 right? Lol
  I get so broody when I see new borns my ovaries start to twitch and my heart break a little that it will never be but I give my self a little slap to be completely grateful for what I do have as some sadly don't even have one miracle. 
Any way lots of love to all you beautiful ladies xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - hi Hun. I haven't had that much contact with the clinic yet. We had our review in June and then just a couple of phone calls.  I was a bit annoyed a month or so ago that no one told me the clinic was shutting in September so I got myself all psyched up for start my cycle, only to be told I had to wait another month.  It doesn't seem long to wait in the grand scheme of things but it seemed like a lifetime at the time. 

Overall I'm still not massively impressed by their lack of consistent care and communication issues. I think there are better clinics out there who possibly add that personal touch.  Maybe it's because we're NHS funded... Also annoys me that after three IVF failures they still refuse to do further testing. The blood tests must be pennies in the grand scheme of things.  On the other hand the nurses are always lovely and that's comforting I suppose. 

Well just have to see what happens 

So do you think you will have another cycle in the near future? X

Fraf - lovely to hear from you and thanks so much for your well wishes. It means a lot. Lovely to hear how little Ella is doing. You've done really well breast feeding for so long.  Would you not consider another IVF cycle?? You had great success on your first. X


----------



## shadow2013

Hey there fraff, ooh im jealous of your new house - despite needing work i wish we had ours! Bought it in april and still waiting for the build to finish! Big well done for breast feeding so long - i wish we could have managed it! Ella sound gorgeous and thriving! You are so right about the cruel journey we have been on - people keep asking me when the next baby will appear i'm like oh 3 is enough thanks (having inherited 2) when secretly im like if you only knew the torture we endured for our miracle, the money the heartache the trauma my body sustained!! How we ladies cope i dont know - great support!!

Leanne great to hear from you again sweetie

Pixanne - those odds are just mystifying, you definitely need a lottery ticket!! So excited for you xxx

Sunshine how was ec? Fingers are crossed and yes shadow is my dog - bless him!xxx

Katy i hated all the weight gain - im now forcing myself to the gym 2-3 times a week to try and shift the treatment 2.5 st i gained having lost my actual baby weight. Its well worth it tho! Getting those sticky vibes on stand by xxx

Anyways, id best head to bed as dh is working till 3am so i have to be up and keep my turbo toddler quiet till lunchtime whilst sewing! Have to finish her patchwork cot quilt now the nights are chilly and then to adapt my coat for back carries with the carrier!

Lots of love and baby dust to everyone xxxxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi again wow twice in one week I amaze myself lol.  How is everyone? 
Sunshine how was the ec? 
Katy This wasn't our first try Hun it took us 12 years ttc this makes me wary of going again and a few other reasons.  I want to be thankful for what I have now.  If fear if we went for a sibling and it failed the big dark god of depression would come back in to make life and I don't want Ella to ever see me like that or put her through it.  Also from a financial side the money we would spend could make happy memories with Ella such as Disney or Lapland.  Also physically I fear my body may not cope with another pregnancy and I don't want to end up a Mummy in a wheelchair.  My SPD from pregnancy is still bad so I suffer pain most days.  So yes as much as I would love a sibling I think I have to try and forget my twitchy ovaries lol.  We had our cycle for Ella on NHS but still got to choose our clinic Hun so you may want to look in to that.  With the NHS you only get the basic package though there are no add ons that you can pay for as we wanted some but weren't allowed as it was an NHS cycle.  They will only test if you have 3 m/c and sadly failed ivf doesn't class as a m/c.  You can have test done privately though.  But look please look in to other clinics if you aren't 100% happy with the one you have.  It's important to be happy with your clinic Hun so you feel more relaxed.  We changed over to Care Nottingham and had a better experience granted we got the best end result but I just felt more cared for as an individual.  Take care Hun xx  
Shadow Callie is beautiful and I'm so jealous you can see I'm useless lol xx
I joined in the wave of light last night it just gives me time to think andbe thankful.  Hard to imagine we have a 17 year old and twin 8 year old up there watching over us and Ella.  You never forget how old your babies would've here on earth 😢.  I don't really talk about them to anyone as I don't think they understand but I know you guys will.  Love to all xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Fraf so lovely to hear from you and how your gorgeous little girl is doing xxx. You are so right that we never forget the babies we lose they are always deep in our hearts where they should be. Sending you lots of love and don't be a stranger! X 

Shadow the turbo toddler made me laugh   how sweet that you are making her a cosy quilt for winter x 

Katy totally agree about the NHS testing issue! They should support us ladies further i feel. As lucky as some of us are to get the chance to do ivf with the NHS this is a medical issue for us and on a case by case basis the tests may save them money if they led to less failed cycles. I hope this is your lucky cycle and time for a take home healthy baby   xxx 

Leeanne, Chloe, Charmars and Pixanne sending you yummy mummies love xx 

EC went well! We got 8 eggs which is pretty good for me (previous cycles have been 2! and 10) 6 were mature and 5 of them fertilised.  With ivf! Both our previous cycles were ICSI due to the sample sizes on the day being 5 and 7 million. After being put on a sperm improving protocol by our new clinic the sample sizes were up to 26 and 44 million!! So they went for ivf instead x. Today is day 3 for them but as it's a Sunday I won't get an embryologist update today. As of yesterday all 5 were still with us with 3 of them looking excellent.  So they've booked us in for a day 5 transfer on Tuesday.  Just praying our little guys make it to day 5! Come on the embies xx. No sign of ohss yet. Was very bloated last night and a bit worried but seems calmer this morning. Am sure by this time in both previous cycles had been admitted to A&E!  Still loving life in Athens I really don't want to come home to a Scottish November   We're off to a panathinaikos footy match this evening should be fun!


----------



## fraf77

Sunshine yeay fantastic news come on little embies grow healthy and strong for Mummy and Daddy.  Can you freeze some if suitable on day 5? Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks fraf    Yep we plan to freeze if any are good enough.  Absolute dream situation would be 2 to transfer and 2 to freeze but I understand it's asking a bit much as we had only 5 as a starting point. As long as we get to transfer will be happy xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine, that's great news!! I know you say frosties would be a bonus but it sounds really promising! Hope you recover well from the ec and sending lots of positive vibes for your little embies    Xx

Fraf - sorry I misread your signature. Was it your second IVF then? Totally understand where you're coming from about not going through it again. If our frozen cycles don't work we will probably look at changing clinics. But that's a little bit down the path.  Hopefully it won't come to that   xx

Shadow - thanks for your support hun.  I think I might have a bit of fluid retention as well as my period is due.  Oh the joys  xx


----------



## shadow2013

Just a quick one from me this eve

Sunshine that is eggcellent news my lovely!! I bet you are so proud to have such positive results so far. Athens sounds amazing chic, eagerly awaiting an update xx

Katy you are welcome - isnt being a girl great!

Fraff have you gone back and asked for more physio? I did and discovered that i have an unstable pelvis, sacroillyitis and siatica (sorry for the spelling). She is giving me specific exercises and i am gaining some stability slowly. Def worth asking gp for more help, my pgp was unbearable and nearly put me in a wheelchair so i feel your pain! 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Shadow I'm booked in with a chiropractor for end of the month so hoping he can help.  I've not had much help on this just keep being told it will go when I stop breastfeeding xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - Good luck for your transfer today   Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Sunshine - good luck for today! Sending you lots of baby dust for the 2ww and hoping you get some Frosties too xx

Fraf - I don't know if you follow the unmumsy mums blog but she had a post about the wave of light and encouraged everyone to post and talk about their angel babies, as sad as the stories were it was lovely to see all the mummy's sharing their stories and saying how they feel they can't talk about their babies and how happy they were to share their stories xx

Shadow - love the term turbo toddler! Hope you and Callie are doing well! 

Katy - how is your cycle going Hun?? 

Pixanne - great news your first scan went well! How are you feeling? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Well I return to work pt on 2/11. I'm equally dreading it and excited! I'm worrying about Harrison but he's being looked after by family so I'm sure will be fine. Just worrying as my DH Mum is having him and my step mum and they don't see much of him at the moment.
Harrison is coming up to 10 months now. People have started asking when his sibling will be arriving and it's really annoying me! It's none of their business and hate it when they imply I'm doing him harm by not giving him a sibling! I just look them in the eye and tell them my DH had a brain tumour and for us it's not an option, soon shuts them up!


----------



## Katy_81

Charmers - hi Hun, it's going well thanks. On day 12 of buserelin. Waiting for AF but as per usual it's late. Was due today. Other than feeling absolutely fine. No headaches, hot flushes, just quite sore boobs.  I've been having the usual doubts about whether buserelin is actually working.  But then I read back on my posts from my 1st frozen cycle and I didn't really get any side effects on that cycle.  I shouldn't complain really  

I'm sure Harrison will be fine.  It's great you have family around to look after him.  Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi fraff ... i would ask for a second opinion but hopefully the chiropractor will be able to help you. You should not be living with this pain! 

Sunshine hope you are still getting positive news hunny

Charmers, i was the same when i went back to work! Im sure harrison will be fine - callie didnt see too much of her god mother before she spent a day a week with her and she was absolutely fine. I know how you feel about the sibling questions - if only they knew the torment we have all faced getting this far!! Love your reply xx

Katy, doing an af fance for you xx

I think callies cold is starting to resolve with the piriton but her cough is still productive and harsh poor thing - mind you im no better! 
Excitedly i have fonished the patchwork pillow for callie and she keeps pointing bear bear bear - i think thats a success! The quilt is so nearly there but need to find a couple of hrs.

Ive been backing today - carrot and ginger cakes (big and little) with mascapone frosting ... was ĺike an episode of the bake off!!


----------



## Katy_81

Hello lovely ladies

How are you all?

Sunshine - how are you getting on Hun? Hope the transfer went ahead ok. Xx

AFM AF arrived today. Horaay! So, I start oestrogen tablets on Sunday with a scan booked in for the 02/11. Have felt absolutely horrendous today. Started off very headachey this morning then AF showed up. It's much worse than usual. I was doubled over in pain at work. It's  an office full of guys so I suffer pretty much in silence although by 2.30pm I couldn't take it anymore and asked my boss of I could leave early and make the time back. He agreed so in bed now with a cuppa.  I need to feel better before tonight as going to a charity quiz night with some friends and don't want to miss it. 

On the other hand very happy to be moving onto the next stage.  

Happy weekend to all xxx


----------



## fraf77

Yeay for AF arriving Katy and moving on to the next stage xx
Sunshine hope you are ok and everything has gone ahead as planned xx
Love to everyone else xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hey ladies xx  Apologies for going awol put myself on a FF ban for a few days to chill out as much as possible! 

Katy that is fab news!!! Glad you got to go home and hope the AF symptoms have calmed down now. Good luck with your cycle!!! What are your next steps? Xx 

Congrats on the quilt shadow and cakes too you must be in a v creative mood! 

Charmars hopefully everything will go smoothly with your RTW and it will be a good chance for Harrison to widen his social circle.  

Fraf thanks   xx 

Well our little embies turned into 3 blasts. We transferred a 1AA (top quality on the clinics grading) and a 2BB. We also froze a 1AB. So it's the best blastocysts we've ever had from a cycle.  Am in the madness of the 2ww now at 5dp5dt and nagging thoughts coming in that we've never had a bfp from 3 cycles.  Just reminding myself that this time could be different and we are on different drugs to treat the immune issues this time and support implantation.  Feeling a lot of twinges in the womb area and massively bloated but am on a boatload of drugs including lots of progesterone, as well as clexane, prednisolone and progynova so I know these cause those symptoms.  Lol can u hear the torment of the 2ww in this post    

Have a wee mantra to replace the nagging thoughts "I am open to the possibility of becoming pregnant and am doing everything in my power to achieve this" 

Thanks for your kind messages. Hope you all doing well xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, Just quickly checking in - 

Sunshine - that sounds so so positive!! I think you made the right decision transferring two. It sounds like the clinic are really looking after you with a tailored package. What date is your test day? Praying you will get your little miracle or miracles!!! 

Katy - great news that things are moving forward. Are you feeling any better? Does your boss know that you are having ivf again? 

Pixanne - how you doing Hun? 

How are all you lovely girlies doing? Sorry for lack of personals. I'm absolutely shattered today. Yesterday was a busy day with a christening in the morning and a wedding party at night. It was the first time we left oscar alone on an evening to spend time together. We managed 3 hours before we both wanted to come home but it was nice being out in some adult company. 

Afm - oscar is getting so big. Can't believe we are already talking first birthday partys!!! He is a little pleasure and everyone is always commenting how smiley he is. He's taken a step back in terms of sleeping through the night so I'm mostly always tired but On the whole I can't complain. I think we were spoilt for the first 6
'Moths when he slept like a dream baby!!! I'm saying that when he does wake during the night he literally settles within a couple of minutes of going to him, so I can't complain that I'm walking floorboards all night unlike some of my friends.  I This week I've started slimming world. Despite being told I had no need to, I'm starting to feel a bit uncomfortable within myself so wanted to lose half a stone or so. I know I can't lose much more as then I start to look ill and too thin but I just want to feel better within myself. I lost a lot of weight about 4 years ago (went too far truth be told) but now want to do it healthily this time as I'm scared of affecting my milk supply for oscar as I am still breastfeeding. 

The count down to starting work has begun -10 weeks and counting and it's depressing. - all I hear from my friends is about how horrendous work is now especially since I've left.. so it doesn't bode well for going back. 

Sending lots of love to you girlies.  Look forward to hearing from your updates xx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - great news about your embies!! And one to freeze as well. Just brilliant! Got everything crossed for you. You so deserve this after everything you've been through.  Sending lots of positive mantra your way.      Xx

Leanne - so lovely to hear from you. Oscar sounds like such as lovely little boy. And he looks so happy in your photo. I imagine the prospect of work is a bit daunting but 10 weeks is ages away yet. Christmas first!   I'm feeling loads better thanks. The oestrogen must be doing its magic as its day 2 of the oestrogen tablets today and feeling so much better.  My boss knows about the IVF and is really great about it. I get time off when I need it. 

Fraf - thanks Hun. Just hope this is going to be our time. X

AFM day 2 of oestrogen tablets and feeling loads better. I can understand why they prescribe oestrogen to menopausal women now because it really does the job. Have to say though I haven't suffered as much with hot flushes this time.  Counting down to my scan now.  A little worried about my lining as, although it normally reaches the minimum thickness, it tends to hover around 8-9mm which is just over what it needs to be. Also my periods have been really light recently.  My last bleed was only for one day which makes me worry that my lining is thin.  Will just have to see xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies     

Leeanne you look teeny from your profile pic! And Oscar is absolutely gorgeous what a stunner! As Katy says 10 weeks is still a while away and bet you are excited about the first Xmas with your boy xx

Katy is there anything you can do to try and build up your lining? Eating steaks, drinking milk, acupuncture etc xx exciting that you are progressing   this is your time too. Very positive that you have hatching blasts! x


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Sunshine - will drinking milk help do you think?  Is that because protein helps to build the lining?  I'm taking omega 3 fish oil which is supposed to help with blood flow. Not sure I'm keen on acupuncture. Not fond of needles. x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi Katy sorry thought I had replied to this the other night! There's probably no harm in trying there's a few articles online about ways to increase your lining may be worth a shot xxx Apparently vaginally via grateful is good for it too? 8 - 9 seems decent though xx. My FET the lining was a pathetic 7! This cycle it was 11.8 and I ate sooooo much protein this month (greek kebabs, gyros, feta cheese, salads and fresh vegetables, drank tons of water). Hopefully that  helped xx. How's things going on your cycle now xx. 

Am 8dp5dt.  Every previous cycle had tested by this point but holding firm this time and enjoying my pupo!


----------



## Chloe889

Hellllooooo

Wow, super excited for be new cycles underway. How are you getting on sunshine? Sounds like an amazing result on the blasts! Have  you stayed away from the test sticks? What day do you test and is it you or at the clinic?

Katy - how are you? Any news on your lining? Sounds like you're taking the drugs and process all in your stride.

Leanne - great to hear how wee Oscar is. I've only just lost my baby weight, and more! Since Jack started walking, I haven't had time to sit still for a moment! Funnily enough all my friends who are back at work 4 or 5 days have started to put weight on, so it should tel all those men that it's easier to work   I'm lucky I do three days but I get to drop off at 9.30 and pick up at 3.30 so I can't just about concentrate for that long and I don't worry I'm away f Jack too long.

Pixanne - how are you feeling? I'm pleased that your eldest is settling into school well.

Fraff - lovely to hear about Ella but sorry to hear about he SPD. I've had to have loads of maintenance since giving birth. Latterly I've seen a sports Physio who has eased the sacro iliac muscles and that has stopped my pelvis going out of line so much. Oddly I find I'm much better if I can keep moving. A week off exercise and I'm like a granny!

Shadow - sounds like you're doing a great job of being super mum with your sewing and baking! Hope little Shadow is recovering well.

Charmers - how are you and Harrison?

Bridget - I'm so sorry for everything you're going through, this is a gr at place to vent as we all understand and are willing you to have a positive outcome.  is genetic testing possible, I think that's what helped the success of my NCT friend's cycle this time. They found out only half of the embryos would have been successful. 

I'm just digging out the FET paperwork for our cycle. We should be ready to start any day if AF arrived on time. If it doesn't arrive by Saturday, we are out of the game until next year! Im just going with the flow as what else can you do (much easier when you have your little miracle no 1 of course). Does anyone who has had the FET recall the situation with weight gain. I've got a ball to go to in the middle of treatment and want to feel comfortable so need to decide what size to buy my dress in!! Stupid question no doubt - I know everyone is different! 

Sorry if I've missed anyone - I'm pages behind as ever!! 

Lots of love to you all x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hey chloe   xx  Ooh come on the AF! So exciting that we have some new cycles on the go. Good luck with it! I don't remember my weight gain from the frozen cycle. Maybe just some bloating from the progesterone xx

I haven't tested yet. Our 3 previous cycles I tested way early from 6dp5dt and it was just depressing as it meant a bfn every  morning.  So this time am behaving and being blissfully pupo! Got blood test booked for Friday morning.  Will likely poas before going for the test too. OTD is 30th but that's a Sunday so had to book the test for the Friday    x


----------



## Chloe889

Everything is crossed for you sunshine    That two week wait is the hardest. Must be wonderful being in greece though and having time out! I hope you're enjoying the lovely weather and good food! We've just returned from our week in Lanzarote so it feels rather cold here, I'm trying to keep my feet warm - the old wive's tale about fertility! Jack is recovering from some late nights, he was so funny dancing to the live music in his PJ's - he does some funny moves - just bending his knees like he's doing squats in a fitness class   xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Aww bless him Chloe love his style   x  It was amazing doing it in Greece! Relaxing with the weather and good food. Delighted we will have to go back in the future for our little frosty    I know what you mean about the cold back home! Have broken the uggs out already. Wishing you the very best too keep us posted xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi Chloe. I didn't have any notable weight gain with my FET. I only bloated (massively) with the fresh cycle
When I was being stimulated. Oh how exciting to be trying for a sibling. Got everything crossed for you!! 

Sunshine - sounds like you really are making the most of being away. Reading how you are
Doing makes me want to go there when we try for another. If you don't mind me asking - are the prices comparable to the NHS? How long do you have to stay there for? 

Had my first weigh in last night at slimming world. I've lost 5lb in my first week. I'm chuffed as I honestly have been eating so much and thought there was no way I could lose anything by the amount I was consuming. I was lucky in terms of baby weight as I somehow was pre-pregnancy weight within 12 days of having oscar. In saying that oscar was nearly 9lb and my placenta was huge at 5lb they said! Hah. I've only got 7lb to go and I'll be happy with my weight. To be fair my weight isn't really an issue - I think it's just that my body has
Changed shape during pregnancy and my hips have widened. Hubby says I'm imagining it but you know what is women are like! Haha. Xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

The prices were good Leeanne its one of the reasons we looked outside of the uk. It's 3000 euros for one OE fresh cycle and you pay for your drugs on top of that. Ours were around 900 euros (but am a poor responder and they put me on expensive human grade fsh so if you are a normal responder the drugs would probably be less). We also took up an offer they have on of 2 cycles within a year for 4000 euros, just incase. So in pounds we're paying around  £3700 for 2 cycles plus the drugs flights etc. If you have any to freeze it's 1000 euros per straw (can hold up to 4 blasts) including the transfer. Unfortunately cause of bloody brexit and the fall of the pound we're paying around 15% more than we would have pre-Brexit    So it's not quite as good a deal but still decent prices. In the UK we could have scraped together enough for one shot but at Serum we have 3 chances  (2 fresh cycles and 1 frozen). 

I saved up all my holidays and went over for 4 weeks and stayed in a great rented apartment.  But most ladies stay about 2 weeks or less. The weather was fab and the food good and the staff at the clinic were lovely.  Who knows if it's worked but it's been a decent cycle and we feel they have done their absolute best for us. 

Congrats on owing the lbs! And omg that sounds like a massive placenta!!!


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hey ladies. Just a wee quiet update to say that we got a bfp but sadly the beta shows its a chemical. So close   Am gutted. Will wait for nature to take its course and then go back for our frosty as soon as we can. 

Lots of love to you all xxxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Aww sunshine, quiet hugs hunny hope nature works swiftly for you xxx

Leanne im jealous of you being back to your weight so quick! Im still trying 16months on! I have half a stone to get to pre baby weight and 2 stone to reach pre treatment weight!! 

Chloe doing an af dance for you! Exciting times! Little shadow has recivered well thank you and good news the insurance covered nearly the whole bill!

Katie how are you getting on chic?

I think after over 4 weeks callie is over her cold, im nearly there altho ive been close to a chest infection i think. Good news with my mri my ankle is normal but chronic pain - biomechanics have noted severe over pronation so my feet are misaligned and they are making me special orthotics for my shoes for life!
Been measuring up my new house and ordering blinds - new yr new home fingers crossed!

Hope everyone is doing well xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine I am so gutted for you Hun.    Sending lots of hugs your way.   Xxx

Shadow - glad Callie is feeling better. I'm doing ok.  On the oestrogen tablets and waiting for scan this Wednesday.  Not been too well this week. Just been feeling extremely fatigued.  Hope it's not disrupting my lining.  Xx

Leanne - excellent a news on the weight loss - well done! Xx

Chloe - glad you had a nice holiday. Very excited to hear you'll be starting a new cycle soon. Xx

AFM not been too good this week. Not sure if it's the drugs or a bug but just been feeling so fatigued. Almost like I'm carrying around a heavy load. I should be feeling great on the oestrogen shouldn't I? I must say I do find it interesting how differently I respond on each cycle despite the fact I'm on the same drugs.  Scan this Wednesday and hoping for some good news re lining. X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks ladies am devastated    can't it be our time soon. Enough is enough xx   

Good luck Katy and Chloe xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Oh Sunshine I'm so sorry Hun absolutely gutted for you xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Thanks fraf xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Just a quick one from me. Had my scan this morning and lining is inly 5.7mm  
They are upping my dose of progynova to 4 tablets a day and go back in a week for another scan. Bit worried that this is linked to my recent very light periods. Worried my fertility is on a downward spiral or something. Will my lining thicken up in a week do you think?


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

Sunshine,  I'm absolutely devastated for you and hubby. Take care of yourself and don't give up.  Your time will come Hun. Xx 

Katy - when I started my medicated FET, by the end my lining wasn't thick enough so they cancelled my cycle. It made me worry what possibly they could do if drugs weren't working so when they suggested a natural cycle I was sceptical. However this resulted in oscar! It's amazing what the body can do without drugs too!! I think what I'm trying to say is, don't take this as an indicator of decreasing fertility Hun. It could just be one of those things. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Leanne -  thanks Hun. That is reassuring. I'm surprised actually that CFL do natural cycles. It seems like a one size fits all. Was there a wait in between your cancelled cycle and natural or could you start again the next month?  Not that I'm ruling out this cycle now. I guess I'm just preparing for the worst.


----------



## fraf77

Katy I'm thinking thick for you Hun and have every thing crossed xx
Sunshine I pray it's your time soon Hun this is so unfair xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh sunshine that is so sad   I'm so gutted for you. Can the clinic tell you anymore? Sending you big hugs   Did they mention the genetic testing options at Serum?

How are you Katy, all this questioning of your body is so draining isn't it   maybe some positive mantras will just help you feel better about it all. I hope it all comes good  

My period dutifully arrived on the last day which I was told was acceptable so I rang the clinic only to hear that the acceptable date was actually the day before! Seriously, when did they change heir mind, how difficult it it to get your admin right?! It's nothing in the scheme of it all of course and I know it doesn't need to mean much of a delay but it is a bit frustrating when you've psyched yourself up. We will be able to start at the end of next month as that will avoid any December closures with transfer being mid Jan.

Shadow - how's little shadow now? I hope the exciting housey stuff is going well too.
I bought my drugs from Adams this time. Amazing saving of £80 against the company that the clinic arrange! I do have to source my own needles which is annoying as I have a boat load back to the clinic last time. Will ask them if I ever get to speak to the right person! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Katy your lining has plenty time to thicken up! Hopefully the extra progynova is working it's magic. Thin lining seems to be very common with FET cycles. There are a few ladies on a social media group I'm on with the same issue. They've had success with selenium tablets, Brazil nuts, hot water bottle by the womb, eating lots of protein etc. to encourage the lining. Good luck! 

Thanks Chloe xx. I was wondering about genetic testing. It's the one remaining thing we've not really looked at. Like is there something incompatible between my husband and my DNA. I  wouldn't really know where to start do you know anything about that area? Xx Sorry your cycle was put back. The clinic deserves a slap!! Still exciting that it is coming up soon though   xx 

Thanks Leeanne and fraf x 

Hope you are all good xx

I'm still in limbo land.  The second beta doubled but was still extremely low. So I've to stay on the drugs for now and do another beta on Friday to see what's going on. Had a look online these are my odds... 90% miscarriage, 8% ectopic, 2% normal pregnancy    should know more by Friday if the numbers are still very low I will ask for an ultrasound to try and rule out ectopic as that is a scary thought and I only have one working tube xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh I hadn't really understood what chemical meant but I see now. Someone I know had a negative test after the two week wait, went away on hols but when her next period didn't show she found out she was pregnant!. She is now 12 weeks. Would be wonderful if things go the right way for you too. Let me ask my friend who had genetic testing. They had a good crop of embryos but found due to genetics that only 3 were viable. She has twins now! I don't think it's a cheap process.

Really important to get a scan to check for ectopic, as unlikely as that would be it's the last thing you want. My scan for second ectopic was done by a technician who couldn't find anything but then a consultant found a very healthy corpus luteum in my remaining tube. By the time they operated it had started to break through the tube. Nowhere near as dramatic as ectopic no 1 which was completely out of the blue as I had done so many negative tests after the initial positive one so a doc had said it was a freak result. Incompetent doctor!

X


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Me neither to be honest Chloe.  I've had bfns, bfps, mc and mmc but this is a new one! Thought bleeding would have started by now. Pregnancy tests are showing up as faint positive but the hcg levels are just way behind what they should be which very likely indicates the pregnancy is going to fail. It's just kind of dragging on but I will continue with the meds until the numbers drop. 

Do you know how early you can get an ultrasound to check for ectopic? Im 4+5 today. Can't believe you had 2 ectopics!!  So glad you have come out the other side and with a gorgeous baby as well xxx. It's amazing the trials we have to go through when some people just have sex and hey presto a family!


----------



## Chloe889

It was just rotten luck. they say it was influenced by an appendectomy when I was 18 and then the internal bleeding from ectopic no 1 caused scar tissue which wrapped around the second tube. possibly also a pill that I had been on before ectopic no 1 - increased the chance of ectopics?

Im sure I had my scans very early as I was still within the two week wait when they checked for OHSS and found Jack. I know they cant always see anything until 6 weeks.. I don't think you are at risk of rupture until between 6 and 8 weeks due to embryo size but defo worth checking. Have you had any twinges at all? I felt my second one quite clearly - like a stitch but was probably more tuned in. First time around I didn't know what was wrong with me, just felt very rough for a long time and on the day of rupture I thought I had a tummy bug (internal bleeding irritates the stomach), then I collapsed and had a grand mal seizure - they think that was calcium levels having dropped due to the internal blood loss - luckily my husband was at home with a stomach bug - all hail the winter vomiting bug!!!

The waiting is horrible, I had a MMC in between the two ectopics, I went from cloud 9 to the bottom of the puddle. I waited for something to happen, not knowing what to expect. I dreaded every day and didn't know whether to work. In the end I took medical management as I feared any procedure (D&C) which could run risks. with hindsight I think the D&C would have been the better option for me. I think childbirth was painful for me because of the first ectopic scar tissue, I even had pain when I had an epidural - even though I could laugh and joke through it at that stage - the anaesthetist couldn't understand how I could feel anything. Its definitely worth all the fuss I made over it though!   xx Im going to ask my friend about the genetic testing and come back to you xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Wow what an ordeal. That is so lucky your hubby was home the second time.  Someone was looking out for you x. I've  felt a couple of twinges but not sure if  just being paranoid or it may be the progesterone pessaries. Got the repeat blood on Friday so will ask the doctor about getting a scan  at the EPU early next week to see if they can spot anything. Thanks for the info. You summed up exactly how I feel waiting every day and not knowing what is going to happen and whether or not to go into work. 

Ps how cute that Jack made such an early scan appearance


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies,
Sorry I have been awol for a while, things were tough after our cycle and then A and I have both been ill for the last month!

I will do catch up later but wanted to say Sunshine, I have been thinking about you in Greece and I am so sorry that things are not working out, it is just hideous to get the bfp and then have it taken away. Don't give up yet, keep taking your meds as you said you are, if the figures are increasing, even slowly, there is still hope. Keeping everything crossed for you and sending you massive hugs. 
re. EPU scan, you need a referral from the gp i think to make an appointment. x


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - did the clinic give you any tips on things you could do to help with lining? hope the meds work, a week is a good amount of time to boost your lining. I'm sure it has nothing to do with your fertility level so please don't worry about that, keep positive for this transfer, lots of thick lining thoughts coming your way!!!  

Leanne - the first birthday seems to come round very quickly! Great to have your christmas together before going back to work, enjoy every minute! Go easy on that weight loss, 5lb in one week is crazy business!!! I know what you mean about body shape changing tho! hope all is well with wee Oscar 

Shadow - baking, quilts, you put me to shame! hope callie has fully recovered now.

Charmars - how did your first day back at work go? hope Harrison enjoyed his family time 

Fraff - lovely to see your update on gorgeous Ella 

Chloe - sorry about your mother in law, hope your trip went as well as these things do? the clinics can be so useless with their admin, you think they would try given the sensitive nature of the work! good you can fit treatment in before xmas, wishing you lots of luck  

pixanne - wow! what amazing news!!! hope your pregnancy is going well so far and the sickness isn't too bad x

Bridget - good to hear you had a lovely holiday (sorry, i know it was a while ago now!).  i hope your meeting with the new consultant was productive and that they are able to help you find a way forward. x

sorry for the short notes, i had missed a LOT of pages of chat!

Afm - the clinic used the back up DS from our original cycle to fertilise my eggs because DH's op wasn't successful, no point just freezing the eggs they said because nothing else we can do for DH. It was a v tough time, i know we are so lucky to have Alice (even more lucky than we thought it seems) and we knew there was a small chance of success again but it still came as a big jolt that that's it for us. So, we have 4 5d frosties but I don't know that we will go ahead with a FET, its all just a lot more complicated than it would have been before having A and i don't think either of us know whether we want to go down that route now or not. We are giving ourselves some time to come to term with the situation and then will think again after Christmas.
Alice is just gorgeous though, she has just turned one and is walking about her walker and standing by herself and getting chattier every day. she has started nursery and i am back at work 3 days a week. We have had multiple virus' the last few weeks between so its been hideous but i am hoping we have turned a corner in the last couple of days (i think it might be the starting nursery curse tho so maybe more to come!).
have been thinking about you all lots even tho i have been absent online. x


----------



## Katy_81

Thank you all so much for your words of wisdom and reassurance. 

I went through a bit of a low point yesterday and had a mini meltdown. Was discussing things with DP in the kitchen and the next thing I know I have my head in my hands and was blubbing my little heart out. I kept having to reassure dp I was ok, just needed the release and I felt so much better afterwards.  

I suppose a week is a good amount of time for lining to thicken. My body took longer to respond to the Menopur last cycle so maybe it's the same type of issue. I forgot to mention that despite the 5.7 mm lining thickness the nurse said I had a triple stripe and I understand that's a positive thing.  

Sunshine - I was in the same limbo land situation with my first two cycles so I understand how you must be feeling.  Its a horrible time to go through with the worry and the uncertainty.  There is still hope though especially with the numbers doubling.  sending lots of positive vibes   

Chloe - that is so frustrating! The same thing happened to me in September. I had completely psyched myself up to start on a particular date in September then had to wait another four weeks. In hindsight though it totally flew by and the next few weeks will as well, especially with Christmas coming up. Keep yourself occupied and it will be here before you know it xx

Pineapple - I can completely understand why you and DH would want to give yourself some time to come to terms with things. Those little frosties aren't going anywhere in the meantime. Take your time, enjoy Christmas with your little Alice. Perhaps things to will be a bit clearer in the new year.  Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Oh sunshine - it's never blooming ending is it! Have you had your tests today? Praying for you Hun. 

Pineapple - lovely to hear from you. Sorry to hear things aren't going your way either. Life can be so cruel at times. As Katy says - those little Frosties aren't going anywhere. Take your time, enjoy Christmas and see what the new year brings. 

Chloe- that's crappy about the dates!! When will you be able to start now? Will it be the new year? 

Katy- I was able to start straight after my next period Hun.  But there's plenty of time for your lining to thicken up so try not rule yourself out. Triple lining is good too! That's what they want to see xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi girlies. Thanks for all your kind words and wishes. The beta on Friday came back, despite the hpt's getting darker it had dropped down to just 22. So we have another little soul who was not meant for this world xx. Doctors were pretty useless.  I wanted strong painkillers having gone through 2 mc previously and knowing the level of pain but the gp said as it was late on a Friday they could do nothing for me till Monday   thankfully my wee bestie has sorted me out with some heavy duty stuff she had. Hubby and I did a dodgy drug run to hers last night to pick it up   so she has not left me hanging like the doctor. 

Katy hope you're feeling better chickie   triple stripe is great and fingers crossed your lining has been growing away xx. Sorry you had to go through your chemicals too. It's a strange situation and wouldn't wish it on anyone xx. Am excited for you and your next transfer   xx 

Pineapple sorry you and hubby have had a tough time but very glad you have those frosties incase you decide to go again x. Loving the Alice update she is coming on amazing   xx 

Sending you lots of love my cycle buddies xx


----------



## Chloe889

Sunshine - I'm so sorry to hear that. I know we were all praying for things to go the right way. My friend gave me a bit more info. It was £2500, she says she would highly recommend for people whose first cycle was unsuccessful (esp where they have frozen embryos) as cost effective overall both emotionally and financially. They did theirs on a fresh cycle, they tested the embryo on day 3 by retrieving a cell then you get the results on day 5 which is when embryo is implanted. How are you getting on? Any signs of things happening naturally? I'm glad you got some medication and I'm sorry the GP was useless. I found it very painful, like childbirth basically but without the positive end to it all. 

Katy - how are you getting on? How are the egg and Brazil but smoothies going?!   

Pineapple - I hope you and Alice are ok? Nursery defo seems to result in the arrival of bugs.. I made a really lovely group of NCT friends, we see each other a lot. Out of 8 babies, all of theirs are at a nursery and the bugs do the rounds. Jack is only with three others at the childminder so it's not as noticeable but he defo gets his share from the NCT babies. I'm sorry your husband's op wasn't successful. Is that because he had a vasectomy? Did you not fancy the frozen cycle? 4 blasts sounds excellent.

I'm just taking the time to continue being healthy and sort our possible kitchen extension out. Just waiting for more prices! I do keep thinking it might go out the window if we aren't as successful as our first IVF cycle though! I think the hardest thing for me is the unknown. Also stupid I know but I spent so many years being disappointed and (can't I admit it) embarrassed in my body. I haven't had that disappointment for a couple of years now and I don't want to go back there if things don't work out. 

Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Sunshine - I am so sorry huni    I hope the bleeding is not not too painful for you and that the wait isn't too long.  My first chemical was like a heavier than usual period but my second one was no different to any other period. Its the emotional side which I found difficult. It's such a hard time to go through so be good to yourselves.  DP and I went on a mini break after our first chemical and it was just what we needed. I'd definitely recommend something like that. Xx And thank you so much for your kind comments. I'm feeling much better thanks. Xx

Chloe - I'm doing ok thanks hun. I have a scan this Wednesday to find out how my lining is looking. I've been eating plenty of Brazil nuts so maybe it's doing the trick. I understand the disappointment. It's a horrible feeling to go through. I find that time is a great healer though. We are strong ladies to go through so many ups and downs. But we just keep picking ourselves up and powering on. We're amazing!


----------



## Chloe889

Sorry Sunshine Ive just realised what I said about the miscarriage pain, mine was around 8 weeks and I had those horrid drugs to bring on contarctions, I forgot about that so it wasn't as natural as it should have been..  don't want to make you fear the pain side. It's all so emotional as it is. 

Katy - good luck for Wednesday. You're right, we are strong! Stronger than we think in fact!! I have everything crossed for you   Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Sunshine - am so sorry     I hope things happen as naturally and painlessly as they can. What is wrong with some GP's? I wonder why some of them go into the job!! Well done to your friend for sorting you out, hope you haven't needed them tho. 

Katy - sending you fab lining vibes for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on...  

Chloe - hope you are having fun planning your extension, know what you mean about the unknown. keep positive tho, you have the fabulous Jack to remind you of the good things in life  
DH has azoospermia. The frosties are made with DS which we had stored as a back up for last time. Now we have had Alice through DH we are not sure whether to go down the DS route or keep life simple and stick with one (as simple as it ever is, ha ha).  

Leanne - thanks for the well wishes. It really helps to be able to talk things through with you ladies 
xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

How are you all?

So I had a further progress scan this morning and good news! Lining is now 8.8mm.    My body was obviously just a bit slow to respond to the drugs.  I'm so relieved! Transfer is booked for next Tuesday.  We have decided to opt for 1 embryo to put back.  DP did some sums with the statistics and he seems to think that we will have a better chance having more cycles with single embryos than less cycles with two embryos.  I have to say he's a lot more convinced than I am, but as we are NHS funded there's no financial impact so going to go with the one for now.    Hoping our little embie thaws ok.   Gosh this process is just a constant stream of hurdles to contend with! x


----------



## pineapple14

Katy congrats on the lining, that is great news  not long to wait now, very exciting! X


----------



## fraf77

Katy congratulations on your lining it's all my thinking thick for you lol.  Hope your Frosties is good and all goes well with transfer.
Sunshine how you doing Hun?  Can't stop thinking about you and pray that you get your happy ending xxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - Wishing you lots of luck for transfer tomorrow. Will be thinking of you...xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Goodluck today Katy. Got everything crossed for you Hun xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies 

Just having a lazy morning before our call which should be about midday then transfer this afternoon all being well.  Hoping they thaw ok.


----------



## Katy_81

Update. Just returned from the clinic with one little blast on board!  Another crazy 2ww to contend with. Let the madness begin


----------



## Leanne5

I've got everything crossed for you Hun. And will keep you in my prayers. Try not to send yourself barmy in the 2ww and try to "enjoy" being pupo xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies 

Congrats Katy!!    great news about your lining. Good luck got everything crossed for you and your little frosty   enjoy being pupo! X

Thanks for your kind thoughts ladies and sorry for going awol the mc took a while but thankfully all appears to be finished now x. So just need a plan for the next shot xx. 

Hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies  

Sunshine - lovely to see you hun. Pleased to hear the mc is over and you can look to the future. Thanks for the poms poms   xx

Leanne - very sound advice! I decided to go straight back to work after the transfer and very glad I did. Its definitely a helpful distraction. Xx

Feeling pretty good today and enjoying a snuggly night in front of the fire watching trash TV   xx


----------



## Chloe889

Congrats Katy, so very excited for you, keeping everything crossed  

Sunshine - pleased to hear you are able to move on from such a tough time xx

Pineapple - so sorry I had missed that but completely understand. I'm in two minds about going again when life is so perfect with Jack, and manageable chaotic  

Big love to all xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Just checking in at 6dp5dt.  Not feeling too confident about test day on Thursday. Unlike my previous three cycles I am not experiencing any symptoms whatsoever.  Not sure if that's a good or bad sign based on the outcome of my previous three but still, it doesn't fill me with hope.


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Hun. Don't lose the faith.  Symptoms can mean nothing. Just think... of you had been having symptoms you would have been driving yourself crazy wondering if they were real or medication related. I had every symptom going on my negative cycle..but none whatsoever when I got pregnant with oscar!! I'm keeping the faith for you xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Leanne.   xx

Since last post I have come down with a rotten cold. On top of that our kitchen started leaking from Storm Angus. Looks like a problem with the roof seal but it's the last thing we need. Our kitchen is bucket central. Will ring the insurance company tomorrow. It never rains but it pours!


----------



## Chloe889

Ahh rubbish luck Katy. I've come down with the minging cold and rough throat. Are you at work this week? If so, hopefully you can snuggle up in the evenings and get some early nights. Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Chloe889

Keep your feet warm too! It's sooo cold..


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - Really don't worry about symptoms, no symptoms, it seems to change with everyone and every cycle! Have everything crossed for you, hope little blast is settling in nicely. Sorry to hear about your leak,  hope the insurance company gets things sorted asap!

Chloe - No worries! The decisions never end do they?! I hope everything goes well if you do decide to go for no. 2 

Leanne - hope all ok with you and we Oscar?

Sunshine - lovely to hear from you. Good to hear mc is over and you are doing ok and looking ahead to next go.  sending positive vibes your way...   xxx

xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks so much for your support ladies. It really means a lot   xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Good luck tomorrow Katy, will be thinking about you. Will you be poas or blood test? Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Blood test Hun. Should know tomorrow afternoon. X


----------



## fraf77

I had to do a complete restart on my phone so it logged me out of ff have I found the right thread now? Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey fraff. You have found us well xx

Katy - good luck today my lovely. Thinking of you xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies yes I'm on right page.  It takes some finding if you get logged out.
Katy sending lots of love and luck your way for today's
Sunshine glad Mc is over for you and I hope you are as well as you can be at the moment but come back fighting xx
Well winter has started Ella started with a bad cold and temp resulting in a febrile convulsion frightening me half to death got over that then sticky bug hit and we all got it.  Hoping all the bugs out the way now for Christmas. Love to you all ladies xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. It's another BFN for us.   

I suspected that was the case. Disappointed but feeling ok about it. The nurse said we don't have to go back for a review and can just go straight into our next FET after next period which is good. We still have 3 frozen embryos. Just hoping one of these sticks. 

DP is also going to make an appointment at doctors to get his fellas checked out. They had improved with his last analysis so we are hoping maybe this is the case again. If so we could try naturally although still a long shot. 

For now we are going to spend the evening eating pizza, drinking wine and cozying up on the sofa  

Thanks ladies for your support during my cycle as always  xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Awww so sorry to hear this Katy. Big hugs to you and your husband xxx


----------



## pineapple14

oh Katy, really sorry to hear that. Sounds like you have a good plan for moving onto next steps, we will be here for you every step of the way  Enjoy your pizza and vino and sofa. xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Awww katy i am so sorry! Big hugs, glad to hear you have a plan chic xxx

Sorry ive been  awol ladies - house purchase still a nightmare, in and out of hospital with my mum, callie is teething with big teeth. Ive been poorly with medicine.

I hope to catch up soon properly xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Sorry to hear you guys haven't been well Shadow, hope it all settled down soon. We've had this rough chesty thing, definitely challenging! 

I just wondered if I could call on your experience guys - i ordered my drugs through Asda for an 80 pound saving but they won't give me any syringes to be able to administer them!!! The clinic said they will provide for £50 but it means a journey to collect. I can't believe anyone can dispense drugs without the ability to administer them!! I've tried my pharmacy and boots but no joy.. x


----------



## Leanne5

Katie..I am so sorry it didn't work out for you. Gutted!! Take some time out and be good to yourselves before trying with your other little Frosties.  Big hugs!!

Shadow - hope you feel better soon. House purchases are always stressful never mind with a teething kiddie and poorly family!! 

Chloe -  that's ridiculous!! Could you maybe speak to your GP and see if they could provide some? Or look to see if you can buy them online cheaper?! Shocking they don't provide them. It's like buying a pair of socks with no feet holes... totally pointless!! 

Sunshine - hope you are bearing up ok huni. Xx

Fraf - I bet you were beside yourself with the febrile convulsion!! I can only imagine!! I hope little one is on the mend now.  

Pineapple - how you doing Hun? 

Big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh good lord I missed that fraf, how scary!!! My phone isn't showing the website properly - it looks very weird.. 

Thanks Leanne - I didn't think of trying online! My GP said I need to speak to the clinic so looks like I'll just have to pay my way! :-/

Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe - I've had a little look online. Try this link

https://m.medisupplies.co.uk/#!/Syringes-Needles/Insulin-Needles-Syringes/Terumo-1ml-Insulin-Syringes-No-Needle

From what I can see - a pack of 100 needles and syringes are about £11.

Worth a little look xx


----------



## pineapple14

Just a quick note, Chloe, I bought my mess from Asda. They sold me syringes and needles. Not very expensive at all. They should be able to sell you what you need...


----------



## fraf77

Thanks Chole and Leanne Ella is absolutely fine now.  I did panic at the time as I have epilepsy and I thought oh no but when the dr explained it's just the bodies natural response to bringing down a fever I was reassured.  Chloe mine goes to this weird bit now on my phone but if you find the bit that says go to full site it goes back normal.
Katy I'm so sorry Hun but so glad you've got Frosties back ups to keep trying and like you say hopefully one is a baby in waiting meant for this world xx
Big hugs to everyone else.  As you may notice I'm making a consertive effort to come on here once a week lol I really want to keep up with you guys and am willing us all to have our miracles and rainbow babies xx


----------



## Chloe889

I'm pleased to hear all is good with Ella. I've heard about febrile seizures before - a few of the new mum's have experienced them with their babies. Must be so scary.

Thanks for the needle advice everyone - I've ordered from that website Leanne. Havent told my clinic yet but less than half the price!

My friend has just done a video on PGS for Care. That's the genetic testing that I was talking about Katy. You might want to google it if you haven't looked into it already. They've released this marketing video in response to the panorama show last night slating the IVF clinics for doing add ons. Clearly it doesn't work for everyone but I feel quite sorry from what I've watched so far as the zita west clinic were targeted but their success rates (50% than the national average) clearly demonstrate that they're doing something right?? Did anyone else watch it?

Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hello all


Sorry I've been awol again! I do think of you all all the time. 


Katy, I'm so sorry to hear your cycle didn't result in a BFP. Fingers crossed for frosties. My medium sized one was a frosty and there is evidence to say frozen cycles can be more successful.


OMG Fraf - how scary. I've friends with little ones that have convulsed and although I know it's a natural reaction to fever, it's still scary. 


Chloe, I didn't see that but will watch it on catch up. 


Sorry tp hear of other illnesses etc!


AFM, I'll be 16w on Weds so am going for a sneaky scan. I still can't get my head around this happening all by itself, so I kind of need to keep seeing the baby! We will also find out what we're having. Apart from that, it's been hectic as always. My medium one keeps getting repeated chest infections which is tough on her (and me!). 


Love to all.


x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all!!

I hope everyone is doing well?

I've been for my endoscratch today.. they offer free NK cell testing although the doc said there is a 6 week wait on results so they might not be back in time for our transfer. She said we might as well and it would give options for steroids if it came back positive.

How are you getting on Pixanne? How is medium pixie now? That sounds rough  

How are you Katy, have you decided to go in for your FET? 

Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies

Just checking in to wish you all a very happy Christmas and I Hope all your wishes come true in 2017.

Chloe, great to get the free tests. When is your transfer?

Pixanne, Hope you are feeling well and middle pixie too.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Sorry been awol a few weeks. Been so manic with work and Christmas preparations which is a good thing really as its really taken my mind off things.  I spoke to the clinic a few weeks back and they said we could go straight into our next FET.  This would mean starting around the 21st Jan.  Howver the clinic closes for a week in Feb so the timing might mean we have to wait a month.  To be honest I'm kinda thinking the break would do us good. I've started going back for blood removal again as my ferritin level has risen. Been going for the last few weeks and it's coming down again which is good.  

In addition to this DP and decided at the beginning of the month we would have a go at trying "naturally". I bought some ovulation tests as well although they didnt work. Well either that or I'm not ovulating    I think I probably am though as got the usual ovulation signs. I was probably just doing the tests wrong. Anyway we did it every other day for about a week.  We know it probably wont work but had lots of fun anyway  

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to Christmas . Love to all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi ladies

Good to hear from you Pineapple and Katy's

I hope you're feeling ok Katy with the blood removal. Trying to conceive naturally sounds good. I don't know much about those ovulation tests to be able to help there but if you have all the signs that sounds positive. 

Have you made any more decisions about going forward Pineapple?

My transfer, is all goes to plan would be 24th Jan. I'm day 5 of buserelin tonight and don't feel too bad. A little bit stressed about small things! I got all pathetic over some really small stuff earlier. I'm trying to look after my skin really well this time as I feel dried out already! 

Jack has started with bad conjunctivitis today and didn't seem too happy tonight. I'm hoping it won't develop into something worse in time for Christmas   Fingers crossed he's a lot better tomorrow after a good sleep. 

Wishing everyone a very Happy Christmas and the best year ahead xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Katy i love that your dh wanted you to try naturally! Glad to hear levels are coming down again.

I sorry there are no other personals - this new site is confusing me!!

Sorry for being awol - we still dont have our new house despite being promised to be in for christmas. Mum is still not well after 2 hospitals stays and mother in law has siffered with pnuemonia and is poorly so home is extremely stressed! Furniture is now being delivered to mums house so we now have even less room!!

Ive had several melt downs and am now soo exhausted it is unreal! I have no energy and am struggling big time.

Callie is our pint size bundle of joy - her words are astounding and shes developing so quickly!

I hope everyone has had a lovely christmas and setting up for a special new yr

Lots of love 
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

So sorry to hear about your stressful time shadow, I hope things get easier soon!

I hope you've managed to relax a bit this last couple of days and that lots of snuggles with callie are reducing stress levels. 

Jack has been a bit unsettled, not sure if there are new teeth coming or it's the busy Christmas time taking its toll. 

I'm well into downregulation now and have my first headache today. Period has arrived on time and scan next thurs to check lining is good to go with oestrogen tablets. The injections were ok but beginning to hit some sore spots so might have to alernate to my chunky thighs! 

Happy New Year to all xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey chloe, no reduction in stress for me - not sure if ive found a lump in my boob but the pain is really getting me down and my drs app osnt until 7th jan! Have had a 4 person case in court and a very busy few days at work but now off till tuesday which is nice 😊

Callie is always unsettled with her teeth still and any change in routine so if you have both together im not surprised your lo is unsettled! Have you tried amber - callie has both bracelet and anklet which do wonders for coping with the pain!

Ooh i dont envy you the down reg drugs! I hope the symptoms settle out for you and you dont get too mamy headaches. Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Ahh shadow I'm sorry to hear about your lump. I had a sore one that turned out to be a lymph mode, nothing untoward. I hope it's the same for you. Sorry work is stressful too, that can't be helping. Good news that you have a break now.

I need to try an amber bracelet. He isn't showing classic signs and I can't get my fingers in to look anymore without him clamping down! 

It's my first headache so I'm wondering if I'm getting a bug. I need to drink more water tomorrow too, I think tonight at a kids party with flashing disco lights was too much for me!!! I'm trying to convince DH to let me have a proper lie in!!! Not easy with Jack shouting in the background of course! I've been a bit emotional with the hormones. I was a blubbering mess watching greys anatomy last night. Jack is favouring DH constantly since he's been off work. I'm actually looking forward to him going back to work so I can get my baby boy back  

I hope your boob is OK. I know the more I felt mine the more sore it got xx


----------



## fraf77

Sorry ladies been a busy Christmas.  Our little lady is partied out and so are we.  Just popping on to wish you all a happy new year.  I hope 2017 is a happy and healthy new year and we have a few more miracles born or in the ovens ready xxxxx love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Happy New Year everyone. I hope you survived the busy Christmas pretiod!

Pixanne - what are you having?!? Another girl?  

Shadow - good luck for your boob appointment - is it tomorrow? Have things settled down a bit for you? Anymore news on the house?

I had a bug I think. I'm relieved it wasn't the drugs, three days of funny tum and cracking head. Seems to be going around though. I've had my baseline scan and started the oestrogen tablets today. Got to stay on the buserelin injections for a further two weeks with them. Transfer 24th Jan, assuming all goes to plan with the lining. Busted the pineapple out already   appetite is ridiculous, got to chill out or I'll be back in the maternity jeans before I even reach transfer!!!   

Jack has gone back to the childminder this week and settled well. It's such a relief that he loves it there. It's short days luckily as I finish to collect him at 3 and that's only 2 days with a 12.30 finish on a thurs. He gets bundled up warm to do the morning school run with them and loves the other kids. They all cal him Baby Jack. Just listening to my husband tripping over the mass of toys that have been left strewn across the house   I do hope he makes it upstairs in one piece to give me my injection  

Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Happy new year ladies! Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays.

Chloe, good to hear things are going well. Not long until transfer, have everything crossed for you. Keep us informed  great that jack enjoys his childminder, makes life a lot easier! we haven't got any further with our decision. Need to do something over the next month or so.

Shadow, hope your Drs app shows a false alarm, will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Fraf, lovely to hear from you. Hope all is well? 

Katy, how are your ferritin levels doing? Hope they are dropping. I could never get a positive result from the ovulation tests, hope they're working for you now  what did you decide about when to go for your transfer? 

Pixanne, hope all went well with your scan. Exciting times  

Not much to report from us. Still processing where we are at. I change my mind on a daily if not hourly basis   xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello ladies, I hope you are all doing ok.

Just wanted to pop on with an update on our situation. After a lot of soul searching, thinking and talking, we have decided that we are going to adopt. 

This doesn't mean we have totally closed the door on IVF but we are just not ready for that roller coaster again anytime soon and adoption is always something we have considered. The more we have talked about it the more excited we have become at the prospect and I really feel like a weight has been lifted. It has been 13 years now in our quest for a family and the idea of another year of IVF that likely won't work given our issues, or could result in another loss would just break me. Not to mention it would be another year after that before they would consider us for adoption and then a further year going though the process.. We could be 3 years on and potentially still in the same situation with hubby approaching 50. 

By adopting, we will have started our forever family and we have always said we dont mind our family being made up of our own and or adopted children, they will all be ours and loved the same.the important thing for us is having a family to call ours own.

So this is the start of a new chapter for us in our quest to expand 'us' and the future feels brighter than it has done in a while. 

Wishing you all lots of love for 2017 xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hello ladies and Happy new year to you all xxx

Bridget - lovely to hear from you. I've been wondering how you've been getting on.  Im so excited for you embarking on your new chosen path of adoption.  I can imagine it must be a weight lifted and you can now look forward with hope and excitement.  We still have a way to go yet but I really love the idea of adopting. Have you looked at what the first steps are?  Xx

Pineapple - reassuring to hear you didn't have much luck with sticks either.  They were rubbish internet cheapie a so that probably didn't help.  How's little Alice doing? Xx

Chloe - sorry to hear about your illness. Hope you are feeling much better now. Can't believe you are well into your cycle now. Not long till transfer!  So excited for you. The best of luck. Xx

Shadow - sorry to hear about your mum and mother-in-law. Do you have a date to move into your house yet? Bet you can't wait.  Lovely to hear how Callie is doing. Xx

Well, it's not been long since our last cycle but we start again on the 21st January.  Picked up my meds yesterday so all set to go. Transfer is looking like week commencing the 27th Feb depending on lining etc.  the clinic closes in Feb so wasn't expecting to start this month. Happy to be getting on with it though. I just turned 36 the other day.  Can't believe it's been 3 years since we first got referred for IVF.  Fingers crossed that 2017 is our year. 

Ferritin levels have come down again so I've stopped venesections now till further notice.  Unfortunately my haemoglobin also dropped quite rapidly so spent a week or so suffering with anaemia. Feel better now though. Started Tae Kwondo classes to shift some of the Christmas podge. It's really great although not sure I'll be able to go during treatment. Will have to see. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey Katy, lovely to hear from you.. I can't believe where the time has gone, I have totally missed that you have done a FET cycle! I'm so sorry it didn't work out but good to hear you are back on it again this month.. I have everything crossed that your baby is waiting for you amongst your Frosties  

We have looked at the first steps for adoption. You have to choose an agency first, and one that is willing to take you through the process as some don't want to know unless you are willing to adopt older more difficult to place children. Then you complete an application and they arrang an initial visit from a social worker which is where we are at now.

After the visit a formal application is made to the agency and if accepted, you go on a 4 day prep course which covers all areas of adoption. It is designed to put you off so only the people who are serious go on to the next stage. In the background thy are doing many checks on us both from medical and work to criminal etc.thats all a 2 month process.

We then have to provide 6 referees who all have to be interviewed by the social worker too. We have to go on evening courses and also get given lots of study work to complete. That all takes 4 months, then all of the information collated on us is then put before a panel that we also have to attend and put our case forward. Then they give you a final decision and if it's a yes you become an approved adopter. Once that's happened, the agency can begin looking for a match and we will be sent profiles to review.

It's quite involved but everyone on the forums say that after IVF it's an absolute pleasure of a process! 

Feeling quite nervous as its a very different path and there's a lot to take on board, but in the end the outcome will be the same, a family of our own which has always been the dream. 

Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle Hun, how are you feeling about starting it? Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

I didn't realise you had to find an agency. Just assumed the local council would organise things. Shows what I know!  Really interesting to read though. I had some idea of the process involved as read a lot of adoption stories on this forum.  It sounds like you have done a lot of research already so good for you. Have you found any agencies yet you think might be suitable?

I'm feeling fairly neutral about next cycle.  I sway between thinking that there's some problem with me and it will never work, to perhaps we've just been unlucky and the right embryo is waiting for us. I just don't know.  Every cycle I do is getting easier. Im not sure if that's because I think it probably won't work so I have low expectations.  we have agreed though that we will not pursue further IVF once our NHS cycles are through. After 4 cycles and another potential 4 + I think we'd be ready to look at other options.  I know this sounds negative but I still have some hope and I feel totally fine about it at the moment.  I've given up caffeine and alcohol and taken up some exercise. I don't think I can do much more. Just have to hope xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Bridget - that's wonderful news and very exciting. I'm sure it's a long and quite stressful process but how wonderful that you can give a child the love and safety that they need.

Hi Katy - you sound in a good headspace about it all. How are your ferritin levels now? 

I'm approaching my fourth week in the process. The FET is much easier than fresh cycle so far. I am a bit concerned as I have signs of ovulation today (egg white thingy) but have to wait until 24th for transfer. I don't really understand how it all works to be honest but I thought DR was to shut ovulation down? It's been a rough week, my husband lost his job last Wednesday and on Friday my mother in law died. It wasn't entirely unexpected as she had cancer but she went very peacefully in the end. 

I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry to read about your mother in law Chloe.  Hope you and DH are ok in the circumstances  Xx

I seem to remember getting the egg white thingy too so don't worry. Think it might be the oestrogen tablets that do it? Not long to go till transfer.  A week tomorrow! Xx

I'll be starting buserelin on the 23rd, less than a week! Can't believe how quickly it's come round. Trying to get myself fit and in shape. Another Tae Kwondo session tonight. It's a great workout and you can do as little or as much as you like, there's no pressure which is good. Think I'm going to keep going all the way through my cycle but will stop for the 2ww.  If anything it will help take my mind off things. First grading is in 2 weeks eek!


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies

Chloe, really sorry about your mother in law and Dhs job. It's been such a tough time for you. Sending you big hugs and I hope that all goes well with your transfer on Tuesday. I'm afraid I can't help re egg white but sounds like Katy is in the know 

Katy, so exciting you are starting tomorrow. Have everything crossed for you  great you are enjoying tae kwondo. I am in desperate need mentally and physically of some regular exercise (and fewer Christmas treat leftovers!!!). So good your blood levels are back to a good level, hope it stays that way. What's the first grading? Is that to do with your lining or your Frosties?

Bridget - lovely to hear from you, sounds like you are well on your way with the adoption process which is awesome. I wish you loads of luck for a speedy process and please let us know how it's all going. Exciting times 

Hello to all you other ladies too! Hope you are well!

Afm, wee Alice has just been battered by illnesses which are largely from nursery. Chicken pox and tonsillitis together over Christmas, vomiting bug a couple of weeks ago (which we all had) and now a fever and gastroenteritis  I hoped 2017 would be a healthier year!!! DH also had his follow up last week and def nothing more they can do for him so v sad but at least we can now make a decision about what to do with all the facts. 
Just don't know what to do tho


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - poor little Alice   It must be awful when your little one is poorly.  One of my fur babies is sick at the moment and I'm so worried about him. I said to DP last night, just imagine if it was a baby. I can imagine the worry never stops. 

I'm sorry to hear about the results of DH's test.  I can imagine it must be a difficult situation to be. I have often wondered what we would do if we found we could have one baby but not a sibling for them. There are options for you both but obviously it has to be right for you.  On the other hand I have a couple of friends who have had one child only and things have turned out great. 

In answer to your question about the grading I was referring to our first Tae kwondo grading  . Sorry should have been more specific hehe x

Chloe - best of luck for your transfer today! X

We have now officially began our cycle. Had one injection of buserelin so far.  It's all been overshadowed as my poor little kitty has fallen ill in the last 24 hours. Taking him to the vets this morning. Hopefully it's just a stomach upset and nothing serious. X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - how is your kitty? I hope the vet has managed to give her something to perk her up? If they are anything like dogs they can make a miraculous recovery on antibiotics. Molly has gastroenteritis a couple of times, she seemed on deaths door he last time and within 12 hours of the injection was absolutely fine! How are you on the Buserelin? 

Pineapple - I hope you guys are feeling healthier. So sorry about DH but I agree with Katy, if this route doesn't work for us, I know Jack will be fine with alll his little buddies and cousins around him .

I had transfer today. I've been panicking a bit as been experiencing period pain, even before transfer. The doc did say not to worry and it would be my body remembering the timing? Transfer was perfect, no issues or pains. The speculum was the most painful thing actually. I had some spotting later this afternoon which has to be way too early for implantation and quite a lot of period aching this eve. This is spot on my usual period time hence the fear. I always start just this way with some spotting the night before   have you experienced anything similar on your frozen cycles?

X


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe  - the spotting and period type pains will be from the transfer I suspect. I had the same thing on one of my cycles. Try not to worry.  I'm glad the transfer went smoothly and congratulations on being PUPO    I'm sure your little embie is getting all snuggly.  Are you on any medication for your cycle? 

My kitty is doing just fine thanks. It turned out to be a bout of Gastritis. He started perking up within hours of vet appointment. Now he's right as rain.  Was so worried though.  As you mentioned about your Molly he did look like he was at deaths door.  They are resilient creatures


----------



## Chloe889

That's a relief akaty, Kitty and your Af comments  

Today didn't quite go to plan - my ageing acupuncturist did the wrong protocol - he said he didn't need to see me after as just one treatment for egg collection!!! I went back for the post transfer acu so hopefully that did some good.

I also only got the NK CELL RESULTS back this morn (despite chasing yesterday) and they were 5.05 (we only had them done  as free with the endoscratch!) 5% and under doesn't require treatment. Had a chat with the doc and she said it was so borderline that they wouldn't really call it. I said I'd always believed you throw everything at ivf when you're going through a cycle, so she gave us a prescription but I feel pretty rubbish with the stomach pains, banging head and can't sleep   also just googled and saw a link to cleft palate, but can't find much on it that I understand anyway. I don't feel we had enough time to digest it all and chat about it x


----------



## Chloe889

It's only day 1 and I'm feeling terribly negative already. My pains have eased but my husband is now up with vomiting and diarrhoea!! I haven't been able to sleep which I suspect is the steroids x


----------



## Katy_81

Aww Chloe steroids can do that to you. I'm not sure what dosage you're on but my step dad takes them for a condition he has and he struggles to sleep. It's good that your clinic listen to you and tailor your treatment. Ours is NHS funded so it's pretty much one size fits all. Also I'm sure they wouldn't have prescribed you something unless they felt it was safe to do so. There always a risk with any drug you take but the risk is so minimal. 

It's way too early for you to be negative aswell. Your little embie won't have implanted yet.  Just try and take it easy (Difficult with a baby I guess). Keep the faith   xxx

P.s. Hope your hubby feels better soon xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks for your lovely message Katy, I feel a lot better now. I honestly think it was the steroids - I don't think they suit me and I would persist if I wasn't borderline but I couldn't face the feeling I had last night, the anxiety of it all when I want to be chilled and rested.. I hope I won't regret it of course but if this doesn't work I will make sure we get the timing right next time and that I have had chance to ask all the right questions. It was all a rush yesterday,  we weren't with the main doctor and the nurse gave us conflicting advice. You forget how many things there are to think about in this process don't you!! When is your baseline scan? X


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe - im glad you're feeling much better today.  I'm waiting for AF then my scan will be 14 days after that so probably around mid-February.  Not had any major symptoms from the buserelin yet which is great. I think the body must get used to the drugs after a while because I remember feeling quite bad downregging for my first cycle but now it doesn't seem to affect me.  Having mixed feelings about this cycle. Feeling strangely positive but can't shake the thought that after 4 failures it might never work. Just have to stay positive and keep going xx


----------



## Chloe889

I had 3 days with a headache on the buserelin but nothing worse than that which was a relief. The progynova isn't so bad either, I'm just struggling with a bit of a funny tum of late but could be cyclogest and the fact that I've been on extra calcium to boost my levels. Another thing I wanted to be back in range before transfer but hasn't gone to plan! I was just thinking about what you said earlier.. can you pay for add ons even though you are NHS? Did you have the NK cell test, I did read that they believe that can cause chemical pregnancies. The steroids are super cheap at £5 for two week supply so cheaper than a prescription even. I wonder if they'd let you try them. Most people seem to tolerate them well. The more I've looked at the cleft palette study it sounds as if it wasn't a definite link anyway.. probably too late this cycle for a scratch to test the NK results but some people are given the steroids as an option when there have been repeat miscarriages anyway x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe. My clinic won't prescribe them. They won't do any nk cell testing either.  They have only started doing a pilot on endometrial scratches but you can only offer yourself for the study if it's your first cycle.  We are based in the north east and the closest clinic I can find that does this is Care Sheffield which is miles away.  We are going to stay with the clinic for our frosties but if no joy going to move clinics.  For now I just have to hope it's the embie and not nk cells. X


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy

How are you getting on? Are you managing to keep up your Tae Kwon Do? 

I'm coming up to 6dp5dt and don't really feel anything which can't be attributable to the drugs I don't think   I've had some cramping and nausea, boobs aren't doing anything. It's awful waiting for a sign isn't it!! 

Has AF arrived for you? X


----------



## Chloe889

By the way how many of your (4 is it?) frosties will you be looking to trainer? X


----------



## Chloe889

* transfer!! I've had so many autocorrect fails today!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe

I've been wondering how you've been getting on.  Don't worry about lack of symptoms. I don't think they're a great indicator either way.  I know it's hard but just try to keep busy to take your mind off things.  Fingers crossed for you. When's your Otd? xx

AF arrived for me yesterday! Whoopee! I start oestrogen tablets tomorrow with scan on the 15th. Transfer scheduled for the week after this.  We are transferring  only 1 out of the 3. My DP apparently did some maths and thought that transferring one each time will give us better odds.  Still going to Tae Kwondo although really going to tone it down this week and definitely not going for 2 weeks after transfer (and maybe not for 9 months after that  )


----------



## Chloe889

Whoppee for AF   and starting the oestrogen, I was saying to a friends yesterday, I feel that my skin looks much more youthful on them   

I know I'm being a total FREAK but I've been concerned that my period cramps have gone off - they started pre transfer so I don't feel they could be attributable to implantation unfortunately. Transfer was scheduled for day of my usual period start day which I was concerned about. Would my period arrive if implantation hadn't occurred or do these drugs hold it at bay? I'm on the progynova and cyclogest. My OTD is now 10th Feb. They told me 15th originally, but had to question it on Friday as that would have been 19 days! Human error apparently.. I keep wondering if the timing was wrong, they were originally aiming for transfer on 24th but my lining wasn't thick enough at first scan so was delayed 5 days. I don't feel like I get any questions answered by the nurses so have stopped asking! x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe - I wouldn't be concerned about the lack of period cramps. From what I've read with women who get bfps symptoms come and go in the 2ww.  So, are you on buserelin aswell or is it just a part-medicated cycle? On my last cycle they coasted me on progynova for an extra week as my lining wasn't thick enough. I think it's quite common so wouldn't worry about that. The progynova and cyclogest will be tricking your body into thinking it's not time for your AF yet. Your OTD seems a while away yet. Does your clinic do blood preg tests or is it a HPT?  Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Katy - you can go insane can't you! I finished the buserelin when I got to the right thickness so just a few days before transfer. On progynova 4mg 2 x a day. It's a HPT. I was so impatient last time that I tested at 9 days but this time I feel nervous to even consider it! I had felt a bit sicky and some possible pregnancy signs but they've gone today. Jack and I have had a cold virus thing so I think it may all have been attributable to that.. I'm a HPT on 10th, tempted to test next week as I'm 7 days now but I'd hate if it was negative and I just had mass anxiety of waiting to the actual date!! Did you test early? x


----------



## Katy_81

For me it's is always 9 days post 5 day transfer. I have to go into the clinic for a blood test.  So the wait isn't as long for me. I'd be worried about testing before then in case of false negative.  The nausea sounds like a good sign.  Got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Sorry I've been awol lately. I'm back to work now and it's been manic. I've been so tired I struggle to string two sentences together by the end of my week of shifts. 

I've got everything crossed for you girls!! Chloe not long now. Keep positive Hun. In my first cycle when it didn't work, my period came slap bang on the day it was due. The drugs didn't keep it away. So the fact you haven't had a period yet is take as a good thing. 

How's you Katie? How's CFL? Sounds like you have been keeping fit and active. If anything it will be working wonders mentally too. Keep your mind off things. 

AFM- oscar turned one at the start of January. We had a big party and all the family came together along with friends. Was the first time my parents and the inlaws were together since our wedding 7 years ago!! A fab time was had by all. Things are tough being back at work and having a 1 year old who seems to have gone backwards with his sleeping.. and we've just gotten over our 4th sickness bug!! Still breastfeeding and had almost weaned until the sickness bug struck and it was the only way he would take fluids and refused food. So we are back at square one again!! The poor cat is terrorised now that he
Is properly on the move. It gets battered left right and centre and doesn't bat an eyelid. He's turned into oscars shadow and is constantly bodyguarding him. Haha. 

Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Leanne - good to hear from you   sorry that you're suffering with the winter bugs, they're defo doing the rounds at the mo. Roll on spring hey!! Jack is sleeping badly at the mo, think he has a perforated eardrum following his cold. V common apparently?? He has a cough to go with it. Since my husband was made redundant he has really been playing up and I can't think it's a coincidence?! He spoils him massively and is offering Mr Tumble at breakfast, lunch and dinner which he has become wise to! I'm sure he was shouting it in the night   The work and child balance isn't so easy and I only do three days a week. How about you? Are you a police officer? The 1st Bday party sounds lovely  

Katy - mine is just an HPT, your clinic sounds borough doing a blood one. Do they just do it once or get you back again to check doubling of levels?

We were up so much in the night and having to set my alarm this morning to get the pessary in before I can dress to get to the vets, feels like torture! Jack is coming as my husband wants to go to the gym but I welcome some time with him to myself as he's all about daddy at the mo. I'll change my mind when I'm trying to tackle him to the ground in half an hour   xx


----------



## Leanne5

Yeh hun I'm a police officer... for all my sins! Ha. The shifts are tough but unless I have a lottery win... needs must! 

I think the little ones go through stages.. they sure know how to play us. Oscars started to be a bit jealous if me or his daddy hold another child... think that sums up what he would think of a sibling. 

I used the same clinic as Katie. They do a one off blood test unless the levels are really low, then I think they may do another one to see if the levels are rising. Must admit tho, I always done a HPT before I went for my blood test. I could never wait that long. I showed very faintly positive with oscar at 5dp5dt. I swore after my first negative I wouldn't test early but couldn't help it. What day are you due to test again? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Leanne - great to hear from you. I'm doing ok thanks.   CFL doesn't change. Still one size fits all!! But hey ho. Yes I thought a bit of exercise would do me some good and it really is. This is the first time I've done exercise during a cycle. Thought it might be worth a different approach after 4 failures.  Lovely to hear how little Oscar is doing. It sounds exhausting but amazing I'm sure.  are you planning on a sibling or is it too early to ask that question?   x

Chloe - as Leanne has said they repeat the blood tests a few times I think to make sure your numbers are doubling.  It is good in a way as I don't think my chemicals would have been picked up if I hadn't had a blood test. How are you feeling? The pessaroes are just awful aren't they? I've just started my oestrogen tablets and starting to feel good. I always seem to do well on oestrogen. x

Been having a think about our embies. We have 3 in storage. They are all 6 day blasts. The last one was a 5 day blast and at transfer it hadn't fully expanded. I remember thinking it didn't look great like our previous ones but the embryologist assured us it was fine.  I just hope the 6 day ones will be ok.


----------



## Chloe889

I've done a silly thing, I tested and it was a BFN - but now I'm caught between being gutted and thinking I have a tiny bit of hope which I probably don't have as there wasn't even a trace of a line   I have all the symptoms so I had convinced myself but maybe it's just my period coming?? Will it come or would it wait til I stop the drugs? My OTD is Friday and judging by the fact that I had a positive with Jack by now I think I would see something? I actually tested this morning as had two clear blue but one didn't work so I moved on to the next which gave an error. Then I realised they were both out of date. I didn't even realise that was possible!!

Your 6 day blasts sound good Katy. The oestrogen definitely made me feel better. I hope you're doing well.

Hope your week is going well leanne xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe - I'm sorry it was a bfn when you tested. You still have 3 days till your OTD though so don't give up yet.  What HPT were you using? Some are not as sensitive as others.  I think the pessaries would hold off your period for now. They always do with me. I have everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Chloe, I hope your test today had a different result to the last one. Thinking of you    

Will catch up more over the weekend xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Pineapple. It was another negative today unfortunately  . I was hoping to be able to move on but when I spoke to the clinic they told me to carry on with the drugs until Monday and retest as I haven't had a bleed. I wasn't expecting to with he pessaries.  I don't know about you guys but I never seem to get a great deal of direction from the nurses. This round they got confused with me being on a frozen cycle not fresh and gave me the wrong test dates.

Of course I'm questioning whether the failure is as a result of my calcium levels or not taking the steroids, or eating nuts and prawns which I didn't do during my pregnancy with Jack. Yes I am officially INSANE!! I did have period pains the day before transfer and following for five days and the nurse thought that was odd. Transfer was the day of what would have been period but she did say that should have still been turned off after only stopping the buserelin 5 days before. I'm sending myself mad thinking about it all.

How are you getting on Katy? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry Chloe     Xxx. It's totally normal to question everything but try not to be too hard on yourself. Sometimes it just doesn't work.  Whether that's the embryo or something else I don't know but it doesn't mean that you did anything wrong.  Gosh the amount of times I've scoured the Internet looking for answers. The problem is there aren't really any answers. Not at the moment anyway. There's so much they still don't know about fertility.    Everything will all be a bit raw at the moment and your body will be very confused with all the drugs. Be kind to yourself. Time will heal and you can think about the next steps.  Thinking of you. Xxx

I'm doing ok thanks for asking    The oestrogen is making me a bit tired, spotty and constipated (the joys!). Other than that I'm ok. Just hope my lining is thickening up nicely for scan on Wednesday xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks for your lovely words Katy, it does help to hear from someone who understands. I have two friends who are first time IVf'ers and I feel bad telling them of my news when they don't need anymore worry. 

Fingers crossed that your lining is going to plan, is it ten days of oestrogen you've had now? My clinic didn't scan until two weeks in and then realised I hadn't had enough, I was upped to 4mg twice a day. Do you have a suggested transfer date if all is good at the scan? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

I think this is my 6th day on the oestrogen so i will have been on it 11 days on scan day. I'm already on 8mg a day as 6mg wasn't enough on my last cycle.  One lady I've been chatting with on another thread just had her dosage upped and she has to administer one tablet vaginally!  .  That's a new one to me! 

If all goes well transfer should be around the 20th.  Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Sooo sorry i have been awol - stupidly crazy and stressful atm.

Chloe i am soo sorry for your bfn - it never gets easier and despite wanting answers they never arrive! I always thought ivf was a sure bet if there we were no female issues but nope some people are lucky and we are here together!

Katy keeping fingers crossed for your scan and lining.

Leanne - i echo your tiredness running round after a toddler whilst working. Altho i only work 3 days a wk i am always in court atm fighting for cases in mags and crown, dh is working shifts too. To top it off theyve knocked down our station!! Keep strong and nap if you can!

Callie is coming along really well even if she is only little -  now measuring the size of the average 1yr old at 19m!! Her speech is incredible and is a sponge so now we have to be really careful!! 

My back issues are still rubbish, meds are awful and physio not making any progress. The orthotics i have are great for my feet tho. My painful boob is completely normal - seems i pulled the muscle under my boo by using a new ring sling to carry lo!! 

We still arent in our house and have had to change solicitors - touch and go whether we will now get in before end of march!!! It is a complete nightmare and we are struggling now living in a tiny bedroom for the last 8mths!!

Sorry if ive missed anyone

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

So sorry to hear about your back Shadow but good news the the boob! 

Gosh your stress levels must be through the roof if you're still homeless! Callie sounds lots of fun. Jack is too.

I'm really sad that things didn't work out but I guess we were just lucky to have Jack on our first round. I've been searching for answers and have found out that it is a known fact that progynova interferes with thyroid medication. Goodness knows why the doctors didn't highlight this? I guess it may not have made any difference but with the ideal TSH between 1 and 2, mine had made it to 3.5 after a week on the oestrogen but nobody picked up the result. I have my review appointment but couldn't get in for three weeks which is frustrating. I would definitely want to get everything teed up for our next round. I haven't even been told how quickly you can go again. I wish we hadn't told so many people as everyone is asking me now. It's so painful feeling the disappointment again x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe - I really feel for you. It's just so disappointing when it doesn't work.    Interesting what you've found about the progynova interfering with thyroid medication. Definitely write down everything you want to ask the clinic and take it with you to your review appointment. In terms of how soon you can go again I think it differs from clinic to clinic. I didn't even need a review (we were offered one but didn't feel we needed it) they let us go straight into next cycle which we were happy about.  If you feel ready push for an earlier review. There's always cancellations. Maybe mention it to the clinic that you would like to be notified it any earlier review appointments come up. X

Shadow - so nice to hear from you. Can't believe you're not in your house yet. That saga seems to have been ongoing forever! What was the reason you couldn't move in again? Callie sounds adorable. 19 months! Can't believe it. Where's the time gone! Sorry to hear of your continuing back troubles. I hope you find a bit of relief eventually x

Afm progress scan today and all looking good. Lining is at 8.2mm with the wonderful triple stripe.  Transfer booked in for next Wednesday!


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - great to hear lining is doing well, keeping everything crossed for your transfer on Wednesday, not long to go!! How long will your 2ww be?

Chloe - Really sorry about your bfn (and sorry for taking so long to respond after asking how things went!). I agree with Katy, push for a closer review app if you can. I am not much use with the FET meds but i know what you mean about never getting the full story from the nurses etc. Hope next transfer is much less stressful for you and that you can start again as soon as you are ready 

Shadow - Great to hear from you. Can't believe Callie is 19 months, she sounds fabulous  Sorry to hear your back is still bad, i have had a bad back for years on and off so really sympathize with how tiring it is. Has your physio said why they are not seeing any progress? Big relief about your boob, blimey you have had a lot on your plate!! Really hope you get your house move sorted asap, ready to enjoy the summer in your new pad 

Leanne - congrats on Oscar turning 1! Sounds like you had a great time celebrating. Returning to work and the battering of illnesses is just hideous, I hope spring brings you health and better sleeping!

Afm - little A has been v unwell again, dr told us to pull her from nursery for a couple of weeks to see if her resilience can recover a bit. Roll on spring! After much thought and discussion we have decided to go ahead with a FET. I started prognova (i cant remember if thats what its called) yesterday. This process is all new to me and whilst i wanted to get started asap i am worried that my body is not in the best condition having been ill lots and not taken any vits or focused on any of the things i did for the full cycles. Anyway, fingers crossed it will be fine, i'll start the vits etc today!! Excited and scared same as each cycle, pleased not to be doing any injections at the moment  Hope everyone has a lovely sunny weekend. xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi everyone sorry done my little disappearing act again lol. 
First of all Chloe so sorry for your bfn Hun it's always so hard sending big hugs xx
Katy glad to hear things are progressing well xx
Pineapple yeay for going again xx
Love to everyone else xx
Afm Ella's a full on walking talking 18 nearly 19mth and still amazes me every day.  I still pinch myself as to how lucky we are after so many years I thought we'd never have these moments and experiences.  We've booked to go to Butlins tots wewk. never in my life would I have seen us going to Butlins lol but I know Ella will love it so if she's happy I'm happy.  In the night garden live is also booked and I went a bit crazy and had all the add ins premier seating meeting upsie Daisy and iggle piggle (I bloody hated that program when Ella first had it on and tried to ban it but seeing her little face light up and giggles how could I? We've had lots of fun this half term too Woodland walks with muddy puddle jumping, a children's theme park, a farm,  making Daddy a valentines card it's been wonderful.  My SPD is still bad but I don't know what's going to make it better.  Chiropractor seems to be making more things hurt so I'm thinking of cutting my losses and giving it up and just putting up with the pain.  Good job I have no frozen envies for a sibling try as I don't think my body would cope with carrying.  My ovaries twitch every time I hold a new born and I get upset for Ella that she will never have a sibling but then I give myself a good old slap and think of how lucky we are to have our little miracle.  Focus on what you do have not what you don't I say to myself.  Oh a friend of mine that went through treatment the same time as our Ella go (but she was a first timer and it sadly didn't work but then she went again and it did) has just had her baby girl Olivia 💖 So another for team pink yeay xx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - sorry to hear your little one hasn't been too well. xx Great that you've decided to go ahead with an FET. When is your transfer likely to be? My OTD will be the 3rd March so 9 days following transfer.  Have to go in for a blood test on OTD which is why the 2ww isn't as long as it is with other clinics.  Best of luck hun. I will be rooting for you   xx

Fraf - great to hear from you and great to hear how Ella is doing. Sorry to hear your pain isnt getting any better.  Butlins and Nightgarden sound fab! xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Pineapple - good to hear from you but sorry to hear poor Alice has been ill. Is it Abbie nursery that she is at? Jack is at a childminder with three kids and touch wood he hasn't been so bad but I guess he will be exposed to more bugs when it comes to pre school etc. Exciting to hear you've started your FET. Did you not have to downregulate? I'm hearing about more people doing natural cycles which sounds interesting. 

Katy - how are you doing? Great news that you only have to wait 9 days. The two week wait was hell for me. 

Draft - lovely to hear from you and to hear how Ella is. But Lund sounds fun. Which one do you go to? Sorry to hear about your SOD. I haven't spoken to my doctor but my pelvis keeps going out of line. I keep spending money on the osteopath but I'm beginning to feel it's pointless as the next minute I'm picking up two stone Jack or having to grab him with one hand and I'm out of line again. Do you find exercise helps at all? I was definitely better when u was exercising in the summer. 

I got my period a couple of days after stopping the drugs. It was heavier than normal and its lingering longer than normal but I guess my lining had all that boosting from the oestrogen. My review is 3 Rd march. I was a bit disappointed I couldn't get anything sooner. I still feel pretty flat after it all. Work is tough at the mo and my husband's redundancy and family issues on his side before his mum died has caused some stress so I'm guessing we weren't in the right place. I'm on extra drugs to fix mycalcium levels so I hope to be in a better place when we decide to go again xx


----------



## Chloe889

And my boobs still feel bigger? Do you think it takes a while for all he hormones to drain?!


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe - sorry for the delay in replying. Glad to hear your review is next week and good to hear you are now on extra drugs to fix your calcium. It was obviously bad timing for your last cycle with everything you've had to deal with but hopefully your next cycle will be more positive.  

Thanks for asking how I am. Transfer went fine and I'm now 2 days into the 2ww.  Not having a good day today though. Convinced it's another BFN as feel exactly the same as I did last cycle which was a bfn. Starting to get the feeling that it just won't ever happen for us.  need to muster some positivity from somewhere but it's hard


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - congrats on being PUPO!!! How are you feeling now? I think it's perfect normal to feel negative when you've had previous negative outcomes. I found the Zita west tracks a good way of taking time out.

We have our review Thursday and my calcium levels are finally rising. I don't feel in the right place yet though. I'm worried still about my husband's new business as he hasn't launched yet and also Jack has a lump on his back and the paediatrician has mentioned a hemangioma which is the most common infant tumour. External ones present as strawberry tumours but internal ones can attach to organs. It's a benign one but of course I'm panicking as to whether it's this or something more sinister.. the worries are never ending x


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, congrats on being pupo!!!! Have everything crossed for you, it's your time   Stay positive, I hope you have some nice things planned to keep you busy until the 3rd   
I think my transfer will be around 6th march so a while to go.

Chloe, sorry things are stressful for you. Have there been delays with your husbands business or is it just building up to launch?  Understandable to be worried about lumps, good they have ruled out bad things tho. Is it bothering Jack it being there? Hope your review is useful, have you got your list of questions together? 
Alice is at nursery so lots of opportunity for bugs  hopefully things will settle down with the arrival of spring!?!
Re the downregging I am taking estrogen tablets as part of medicated cycle and then I think I start clexane a couple of days before transfer. Is that normal for meds? 

Afm, nothing to report, am trying to keep my mind off the cycle, not always succeeding! Lining scan on Monday. 
Hope you're all having a great weekend xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Thanks for the well wishes. Well it's 5dp5dt today and I honestly don't think this has worked again. Not feeling any different to how I would normally feel.  I think my problem is that I compare all my cycles to my first two which were both chemicals and had tonnes of symptoms. My last cycle was a bfn and had no symptoms.  I know people will say every pregnancy is different but after 4 failures it's hard to be hopeful. 

I am now wondering if it was a bad move using DP's fresh sperm this cycle. On our first cycle we used frozen and had two chemicals, but at least it was something. This cycle the embryologist insisted we use his fresh supply and now it looks to be 3 bfns.  I am wondering if the chemotherapy DP had when he was younger has damaged the DNA in his sperm.  

On top of this I am wrestling with the thoughts that perhaps there's something wrong with me too.  

Sorry for the rant ladies, just feeling deflated and keep thinking this will never happen for us  

Pineapple - I hope your scan goes well today. Let us know how you get on xxx

Chloe - good luck for your review on Thursday. You could always go for the review but put off starting for a couple of months? Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, don't count yourself out yet, its early days! I really don't remember having symptoms when I had A and as you say every time it's different so keep up the pma. All the scans and checks you have had as part of your treatment would have identified anything obvious going on with you so for now try not to worry (i know it's hard). Sending you big hugs xxx
My lining isn't as good as they hoped. They mentione 3 lines (Katy, I think you mentioned that the other week so i nodded!) but measuring 6.5 and they want 8mm. Have upped my meds dose and transfer will be delayed a few days. But gutted but hopefully nothing to worry about. Any tips on foods for helping lining?!
Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - Brazil nuts and milk I've heard. Not sure if it helped but I did eat munch on Brazil nuts this time.  6.5mm is not bad to start. I'm sure your lining will fluff up in a few days. X

Thanks for the pma talk. Good to hear you didn't feel any symptoms either with your lo. Perhaps there is still hope. I swear one of these days I will eat my words. Just wish it would be this time round.


----------



## pineapple14

There absolutely is still hope Katy!! 
Thanks for the Brazil nuts and milk, I will get on the case! x


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - sending you big hugs   I really hope you will get a lovely surprise. The wait is the worst isn't it. Everything crossed for you   Do you know when the embryologist wanted to use fresh over frozen this time? Was the frozen from before your husband's treatment?

Pineapple - I had the same when they scanned me on the oestrogen after 14 days, my lining was about the SAR so they upped the dose and by the next week it was looking great.. I had oestrogen but not clexane. Is clexane to stop clotting? 🤔  I hope Alice is feeling better? 

My husband's business officially goes live tomorrow, is a franchise that he's bought into so it's been a relatively speedy start (2 months since he was made redundant) I just really hope it works financially and then I can stop worrying!! I've got myself all run down in the process of trying to do extra work. I'm self employed. Still not had Jack's ultrasound through but trying not to worry about that. Might chase it tomorrow as I was so taken aback in the appointment that I need to make sure it was a case of don't call us, we'll ring you X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe - yes the frozen sample he banked before his chemo treatment. On transfer day of our 2nd cycle they insisted on checking DPs swimmers. Said it was preferable if they could use fresh over frozen as the thawing process can affect the quality. In hindsight I'm not sure if the embryologist was aware that DH had received chemo previously and perhaps the fresh was in someway damaged by this process. Saying that though we always get good fertilisation and good quality embryos. 

Definitely returning to using frozen in 3rd cycle if our next transfer fails. 

Good luck for your DHs business going live today! How exciting! Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi ladies

Apologies for being awol again! I've been having a very rough time with dd1 ambulances to hospital with breathing difficulties, a week in HDU then home for a week then back in with a high temp and unable to stand and walk. Guess what it turned out to be? Chicken pox! My other two have also had it - dd2 wasn't too bad but dd3 was horribly poorly with a ridiculously high temperature and you couldn't see skin through the spots. Luckily our gp is very good and checked on her. 

We've had tonsillitis and chest infections batted to and fro between them and I think 111 is now the most dialled number on my phone! 

We were supposed to spend half term getting rid of the bugs in the Canaries but instead we're in Dorset as DD1 was still infectious. I really would urge anyone to vaccinate against chicken pox - the more people I speak to, the more complications like DD1 had I hear of. For the sake of £60, I think I'd rather not have been through the stress and worry! 

I'm now 28w with the miracle. Interestingly, I don't seem as diabetic as with my icsi pregnancies. I wonder if that's coincidence or related somehow. I am huge and it's already a struggle with school runs and bath time. Thankfully, dd3 has decided at 19m that she will walk after all. She's been able to for months but point blank refused. She's heavy and it was knavkering my back!

Really lovely to read back and see so many still here!

Katy, when is your otd? I had no symptoms with the miracle or with dd3, so don't give up hope yet.

Chloe, what's your hubbys new business? Sorry to hear of the lump. They're always a worry. Dd2 had one in her neck that had to have all sorts of tests but turned out to be a large lymph thing. It gets huge whenever she's coming down with something. 

How is everyone else?

Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, hope you are doing ok, have everything crossed for you for tomorrow xxx  

Pixanne, lovely to hear from you. Sorry things have been so eventful in your household!  I didn't know there was a jab for chicken pox. Hope all continues to go well with pixie no.4!!

Chloe - Hope the business launch went well today. Very exciting! Yes clexane is for blood thinning, have used it every cycle. Alice is better thanks. Now back at nursery, hoping that's the end of illnesses for a while!

Afm lining has thickened  transfer will be on Wednesday. Have to start lucion jabs tomorrow and aspirin and clexane and progesterone on Sunday. I was enjoying not having to take lots of meds!!!
Sorry for short messages, am on phone xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Another biochemical for me.    HCG at 8 this time. Gutted is an understatement.  Will chat more when I'm in a better state of mind. Just need to drown my sorrows in wine now. Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy I'm so sorry. Sending you massive hugs     Nothing I can say will make it better but I hope  the clinic have some clear next steps for you when you are ready so this doesn't keep happening to you. Look after yourselves and each other and know that we are all thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

I'm so sorry to hear this Katy   you would really hope they could investigate these properly now. Did you have a chemical on the occasion you used the frozen sperm too? 

Pixanne - sorry to hear about the germs! Chicken pox can be particularly. Asty cant it. I had the jab for Jack at a private clinic. I think he could still get it but to a lesser extent. 

Pineapple - I hope your transfer goes well!

I had my review appointment. I told him my thyroid results and calcium hadn't been good and he very much felt that would be the issue as said we had a great embryo. I don't necessarily think the drugs were the problem, I don't think I had been right when I started but we talked about an unmedicated FET next. The drugs aren't that expensive so I'm weighing up the options of spending the money again but giving myself a lesser chance. Has your doc talked about unmedicated at all Katy? It means the environment of your womb is much more natural apparently. Maybe they will recommend low level steroids for you if the implantation is the issue? X


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks for your kind words ladies

Chloe - I thought perhaps a natural cycle might be the way forward so will enquire about it.  We are in the process of planning some big changes.  We have already sat down and penned a letter to Dr Quenby.  For £540 she will test for nk cells by performing a biopsy which also doubles up as a scratch. If nk cells are high she will prescribe prednisolone for next cycle.  We've sent the letter off in an email so hopefully she will get back to us this week. 

We are also going to enquire about moving clinics to be closer to home. 

Glad you have had your review Chloe. I wonder if a natural cycle would also work for you. All of these drugs surely can't be that good for our bodies!  I think if you weren't feeling in a great place aswell that may have had an impact.  When are you hoping to go again? X

Pineapple - Great news that your lining thickened. Very excited for your transfer on Wednesday.   x


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh Katy, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I know exactly how you are feeling and sending you big hugs   be kind to yourself and indulge in the wine and treats. It really is so crap when it doesn't work out    Good to hear you are making plans though and NK cells testing is a good idea. Stay strong hun xxx

Pineapple good luck for your transfer on Wednesday, will be thinking of you  

Hope everyone else is ok. 

AFM. We are no officially in stage 1 (of 2) of the adoption process. Our bank ground checks are being carried out and we are busy with research, e-learning and filling out paperwork. We are on a 4 day prep workshop which starts this weekend all day Sat and Sun and continues next weekend. Our friends and family have been sent forms to fill out as references for us so that is underway. We both have medicals booked in for the end of the month and a social worker visit in 2 weeks so there's lots happening! Exciting but nerve wracking too, quite strange hearing our friends answer questions about us, feel quite under the spotlight  
DH new business is also underway and going well albeit a few teething issues and ever so slightly stressful !! 
This year is flying by so far and long may it continue! 

Big hugs and love to you all ladies xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Bridget and so nice to hear from you. I have been wondering how you were getting on.  It sounds like things are progressing well. I'd be interested to know how the prep days go. The more failed cycles we have the more research I start doing into adoption. What sort of questions are they asking your family and friends? Does the social worker meet them face to face aswell?  Great to hear DHs business is going well. What is it that he does?  Xx

Afm I just got back from the doctors. She was really lovely but is reluctant to send me for any tests as feels that the fertility clinic should be covering everything.  She's going to request all my notes from the clinic and if she spots any gaps she said she would contact me.  it was a long shot I suppose.  She was more worried about my mental state after I described the last 3 years of our IVF journey which ended with me balling my eyes out.  Think I'll have to push the clinic for recurrent miscarriage testing as we've had three chemicals now so should be eligible. I just feel like they are so against us. It's not a nice feeling.  Hoping to move clinics anyway but have to decide whether we do it now or after next frozen cycle. 

At least we have the Referral to prof Quenby where we may find some answers. Xx


----------



## Pixanne

Katy 😩 I'm so sorry. I really hope you get some answers. There must be a reason.

Chloe, unmediated sounds like a good idea. I'm def vaccinating #4. I never knew the pox could be so problematic and I never want to be inside an ambulance with sirens going with one of my pixies again!

Bridget, that's brilliant. A friend adopted a 2yo boy last year and he's amazing. They're all so happy.

Thinking of you all, girls. X


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies

Wow still so busy - i love the way we can keep the support going!

Katie 😚 i am soo sorry chic, i hope you will get a better referral now and fill in some gaps.

Its only bridget 🤗 wow thats excellent progress. My friend has 2 adopted children and they are now looking to add fostering too! Keeping those fingers crossed xx

Chloe glad you review has helped. I still remember going in for my two and never feeling listened to.

Pixanne i am so sorry to hear about your bugs ... my dh has been diagnosed with infected tonsils cysts which were misdiagnosed 6months ago as tonsil stones! He has been off work for 3 wks and now waiting 22wks for hospital app to consider drainign thhem which is only treatment! Its affecting his breathing so he is always using his inhaler! Good news on your miracle tho xx

Pineapple good luck with transfer xxx

Well we still have no news on the house, 12 months ago we started the moving process! And we have just about lost the will .... i had a mental day in court with 6court cases last wk so i have been recovering from the stress and back at work tomorrow to ger a domestic violence pilot off the ground ... i only seem to get coplicated at the moment!

Apologies for the rant ... 

Callie is now forming sentences and wrapping grandparents round her fingers!! She seems to have stopped growing - at 20m is the age of a 1yr old! Shes happy and healthy so not worrying ... means for once shes not growing out of clothes 😂 her 6-12m hatley coat still fits!!

Anyways, i am off to bed shortly, lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Ladies, hope you are having a good week so far...

Shadow, sorry your house isn't moving forward, is it a new build? has anyone said whats holding things up? you must be going mad with the waiting. And work sounds manic too :-/ hope you are getting some relaxing done over weekends! Cant believe Callie is 20 months, time is flying by, i bet hearing her talking is brilliant 

Katy - sorry the GP wasn't super helpful, fingers crossed the clinic gets themselves sorted and get going on some more investigating for you. Would you be able to move your frostie to another clinic or would you have to start on a new cycle? Hope you get some useful feedback/next steps soon!

Bridget - Lovely to hear from you and very exciting you are underway with the adoption process, sounds like they are keeping you busy with it but will be v much worth it at the end of stage 2   keep us up to date on where you are at with everything, hope its a smooth process for you. x

Chloe - pleased your follow up was informative. tricky decision with the meds. We were offered both options but consultant said she preferred to do medicated so they knew exactly when to do the transfer so we went with meds because as you say they arent that expensive. But natural could be worth a try if you think your system might respond better to being left alone  

Afm - i am now PUPO! It all feels a bit surreal this time and the transfer was not very nice and took ages. Have to wait 9 days until blood test. Doesn't seem that long to wait but I bet by tomorrow it will!


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - congratulations on being pupo!!!      How are you getting on?  Have everything crossed for you. Xxx. 

In answer to your question we could potentially move our frosties but we are now swaying to staying with current clinic for one more frozen cycle (we will have the last two put back) and then move clincs for our final NHS cycle.  We will be attending prof Quenbys clinic in early May so hopefully should be prescribed prednisolone alongside our next frozen cycle. X


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Katy, good to hear you have a plan, sounds sensible. Hope prof quenbys provides some useful support 
I am doing ok thanks although think I might have overdone it spring clearing the garden this afternoon. Trying to stay positive but the doubts always creep in don't they?! Can't complain, it's not too long to wait. Eeeeek. Hope you're having a great weekend. X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Pineapple - was just wondering how you were getting on?  When's your otd?  Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi Katy, I'm doing ok thanks. Otd is tomorrow, going in for blood test first thing. 
How are you doing? X


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies, it's a BFP!!! Can't believe it! X


----------



## Chloe889

Brilliant news Pineapple          

How are you doing Katy?

Jack needs an MRI under anaesthetic. I'm upset because there was a problem with the referral so it's all been delayed. Needless to say I'm worrying about the what ifs. I'm going to wait to see what's going on there before we look at anymore fertility treatment x


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple that's fabulous!! Congratulations!! Xxxx         

Chloe - oh hun. I can't imagine how worrying that must be for you    Did they already confirm that it was benign though? Im sure there's a good chance that it will be something quite harmless but can understand why you would be worried.  When is the scan going to be? Sending big hugs xx  

I'm ok thanks. Feeling much better and keeping busy.  Have a break in Scotland in June to look forward to and getting back into my Tae kwondo.  Our next fertility thing will be the Prof Quenby biopsy in early May so bit of a wait which is good actually.  

In the meantime my iron levels have increased a bit so going back to venesections fortnightly for a short while to get them back down. Hopefully shouldn't take long as they're not that high. X


----------



## shadow2013

Pineapple thats is excellent news!! Wahooo! Xx
        
We finally have an exchange date for our house now - 31st march! Trying to down play april fools house move tho   

Hope everyone has had a good weekend xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies
Thanks v much for your congrats. Hcg is doubling so now have to wait two weeks for scan. I really appreciate your support, particularly given it's a hard time for some of you. 

Shadow - congratulations on getting a house date, that is awesome news!!!

Katy, good you are able to keep on top of your iron levels. Do they tell you not to eat too many foods with iron in as well as having your treatment or are food iron levels low in comparison so not really relevant? I just wondered!! Nice to have some trips to look forward to and may will no doubt be with us very quickly  lots of people talk about Quenby so I hope the appointment provides the next steps and solutions you need.

Chloe, sorry jacks referral got messed up. understandable you are worrying, I hope the medical team are able to remove as many concerns as possible for you. Let us know how he gets on (and how you're doing!)


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies

Sorry I do keep popping on and checking but with house renovations and now a moving the salon to new premises and a very active toddle busy busy busy.  We are now in the new salon and it's opening day today 😬 it's looking amazing so I'm hoping the girls do well and all our customers are happy with the move.  Official opening day Saturday so cake baking to do later in the week to.  So Ella's still amazing is each day even if the terrible twos have started at 19 mths.  I ask myself what I'm doing so wrong on a daily basis when she's sprawled on the floor kicking at screaming over something like not being able to sit in the dishwasher playing with dirty pots.  Then next minute she's giggling and sweet so certainly keeping me on my toes.  Why is it just me she's like it for?  If anyone else looks after her she an angel.
Katie 😚 i am soo sorry hun i hope you get some answers soon and able to move forward big hugs and kisses xx

Its only bridget yeay so happy to hear from you and things sound like they are moving quickly although it probably doesn't feel like it to you.  Your babies and forever family are out there waiting for your love and how lucky are they to get you as a Mummy xx

Chloe big hugs Hun I can't imagine the worry you are going through.  My friends little girl has to have MRI under anaesthetic every 6 mths from being 8 months old she is now 8 years old and it still doesn't get any easier for my friend to see her baby go through it xx

Pixanne i am so sorry to hear about your bugs.  How are you all now?  I'm a bit behind so hopefully all better now xx
Pineapple yes yes yes bfp congratulations 👏👏👏👏

Anyways we off to a first birthday party this morning for my friends little girls birthday I've been looking after her on a Thursday since she was 8 weeks old due to her Mummy having to return to work so early with being self employed and the main earner so she like my second child.  Her first year went so much fast than Ella's I think I was in a bit of a daze that first year lol.  Love to you all xx


----------



## fraf77

8 years ago today since our first ICSI failed I still think what our twinnies would be like now 😢Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Fraf, thinking of you. People think the pain and hurt of infertility goes away if you have a baby but it just doesn't  sending you big hugs and I hope Ella is allowing you extra cuddles today  
It does seem that best toddler behaviour is reserved for others and not mummy!! Don't worry, you aren't doing anything wrong 

Hope everyone is doing ok.

No news from me. Scan on Tuesday so just the waiting game at the mo.
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Thinking of you Fraff, the memories are really tough. 

I hope everything goes well for your scan Pineapple.

Poor Jack has had a bad bug, or poss two together. Started with sickness last Fri and then we've had days of a high temp. 

His MRI is next friday. I'm trying not to think about it too much after many sleepless nights and bursting into tears xx


----------



## fraf77

Chloe how's the MRI gone? Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning ladies hope you are all ok and coming out of hibernation into the lovely spring weather we have been having  

Fraff - Lovely to hear from you. Made me chuckle about Ella wanting to sit in the dishwasher lol sounds very typical toddler behaviour to me    Big hugs for you and thinking of you as you remember your twinnies xx

Katy - Glad you are feeling better about things hun, your break to Scotland sounds lovely, have a great time xx

Pineapple - Congratulations on your BFP sweety    How did your scan go yesterday? xx


Well we are coming to the end of stage 1 with the adoption, we have submitted everything they have asked for and we now have to wait til 21st April for a decision as to whether we are accepted to start stage 2!  It's been a very invasive stage 1, they literally want to delve into everything personal and financial. The paperwork they want Oh my goodness! There has been piles and piles lol We have been DBS checked, our friends and family have provided references and been interviewed, bosses have provided references. We have had 3 meetings with our social worker, the house has been health and safety checked and the cats have had a 'pet assessment'! We have been on a 4 day preparation course which was intense but very useful. We have met a nice group of people all in the same position and we will stay in touch with a few of them. Oh and I've read 14 books that they recommended as well as completing an online e-learning module so I feel that we are pretty much as well equipped as we are ever going to be!

So whilst we wait, I have been garden crazy the last couple of weeks and pretty much bought the garden centre out of plants last weekend! They are all sitting waiting to be planted this weekend and I'm looking forward to seeing them bloom over the summer.
I have planted 2 clematis seeds that I want to grow either side of an arch way in the garden to eventually meet in the middle to remember the twins by. The strange thing is, I planted 1 seed in each pot and 2 little plants have sprouted in each pot! They are strong little things and already an inch high just a week after planting them! They are called Heavenly Blue Morning Glory and hopefully will be a mass of baby blue flowers eventually.

It is my 40th in May so DH is taking me to York for a spa break which I'm really looking forward to, then we are having a meal with friends and family when we get back. I'm not feeling up to a massive party. Then we are hoping to book a holiday abroad in June which will be the last holiday for a while with the adoption process. 

DH took the plunge and set up his own business at Christmas which is going really well, but very busy and a big stressful in these early days.

So it's all going on! 

Hope you ladies are all ok... it's so nice that this thread has kept going.. 3 years this year! wow where does the time go xxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing ok? its awfully quiet on here at the moment.

Bridget, great news you are at the end of stage 1! It sounds like you have had to do loads, must be very exciting but exhausting to get everything sorted and have so much invasion into your life. Lovely to have people from your prep group who can give you support as well as family and friends   I have everything crossed for your result tomorrow, let us know how you get on!
Good to hear you have some fab trips and activities booked in for your birthday and summer, enjoy enjoy enjoy! Hope the new business continues to go well and the early stress reduces quickly   You make sure you are looking after yourself  

Chloe - hope all well ok with Jack's MRI and that his sick bugs have gone.

shadow - how did the house move go? all settled in now?

Katy - not long until your app with prof Quenby, hope you are getting on ok and that your iron levels are reducing nicely?

Afm, am 9 weeks today. had scan yesterday and all looks good. Still doesn't feel real despite the hideous nausea and vomiting  

Thinking about you all... xxx


----------



## fraf77

Awwwwww Bridget well done on getting through stage one it must be very wierd a group of strangers delving into your personal life and your finances.  Sounds like you've got a lot going on but all very exciting.  A spa break and a holiday sounds perfect and just what's needed when going through the adoption process.  Good luck with it all and keep us update.  Can't wait to hear all about your child/ren xx
Pineapples yeay congratulations glad your little bean is safe and sound xx
Hope everyone else is ok love to you all xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all

Sorry for being awol for a while. Decided to have a little break from all things fertility. 

Bridget - so good to read your update. It sounds like things are progressing well with your adoption journey. I am wondering what is involved in a pet assessment? It made me laugh when I read it. What do they do take an exam?    I'm assuming you've had your decision now as to whether you move to stage 2. Was it good news? I have also been going a bit garden crazy. Already spent a fortune at the garden centre but I'm sure it will be worth it. Hope you have a lovely birthday and spa break in York. When is it? Xx

Pineapple - congratulations on your 9 week scan! How is the morning sickness? Has it subsided yet? Xx

Fraf - hope everything is good with you? Xx

Chloe - how did Jack's MRI go? Hope you are ok xx

AFM had my appointment at Prof. Quenby's clinic last Friday. We actually saw Professor Brosens who works in partnership with Prof. Quenby.  He is one of the top experts in the country when it comes to endometrial issues so it was a privilege to have a consultation with him.  He explained how in some women nk cells can build up their endometrial lining as their lining does not properly shed every month. These cells can change the immune response within the endometrium causing the womb to reject healthy embryos as the endometrium sees the embryo as an invader.  

After the consultation I had a biopsy where they took a sample of my lining. It was quite painful but only for about 10 secs and was more like severe period pains rather than a sharp scratch pain. The sample will be sent away for testing. I get the results in 4 weeks. If high nk cells are found they prescribe steroids to dampen the immune response. The biopsy also doubled as a scratch which last for 3 months. 

We have our review with the fertility clinic next week and should be starting our next FET late June.  
Hoping that Prof. Brosens' can help us to achieve our dream.


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Sorry for being awol ... busy moving!! We are just about settling in now - callie is suffering with a viral infection for about 6 wks now so we have faced a few extra challenges. Hubby has been put back onto response so that means full night shifts and that sucks - weve never been apart except whilst i was in hospital and in a new house! The neighbours are lovely ... we are loving the peace n quiet and space - sooo much space!!

So glad to hear good news still rumbling away!

Always thinking of you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 
Sorry I've been awol. I stopped getting notifications for some reason. 

Haven't had a chance to properly catch up yet but just to let you all know I've been thinking of you all. 

I've been back to work since January and it's been hectic. Oscar didn't settle wth his child minder and after 4 months she gave us notice. To be fair I was gonna move him anyway. He's had a couple of taster sessions at nursery and seems more settled there. He starts for proper on Monday so fingers crossed. 

Will catch-up better later and do personals. Have to rush to collect hubby from work. It's his last day before starting a new job on Monday so he's having to leave the company car behind! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi everyone
Sorry I've been quiet, I stopped getting notifications too, why does that happen?! We got the all clear on jack's MRI but waiting for follow up. It was so stressful but he was very good with the anaesthetic etc. 
Bridget - great news about the adoption process, how's it all going?
Pineapple - fab news that all is going well.
Katy - Your prof sounds good! How is the haemachromatosis (did I spell t right?!) I just had a scratch and another NK test with it as my clinic is throwing those in for free. They said it's likely to be same as before (borderline) but can be different at different times of the cycle.
Fraff - how are you getting on? 
Leanne - sorry to hear that Oscar didn't settle with the childminder but it sounds like he will be happy at the nursery you've found.
Shadow - sorry to hear about Callie's virus. The house sounds lovely. 
We signed the consent forms today for a natural cycle. I'm a bit nervous as I know it doesn't have a great success rate but I was concerned about my thyroid and calcium levels being affected by the drugs again. It's a cheaper option but not much at £2k. If they have to cancel because lining isn't right etc then we just get charged for what scans we've had.
We should be having transfer mid June if all goes to plan. I'm just about to google success rates in the hope of some positive stories x


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Hun - oscar is a success story from a natural cycle. I was sceptical when I was told they wanted to try it after a fresh cycle failed and a frozen medicated cycle was cancelled at the bitter end. It felt strange as I was initially convinced it wouldn't work as it felt weird not doing any injections or taking medication. God everything crossed for you.

I'm currently back in my homeland of n.ireland with oscar since last Friday. I received the worst phonecall of my life. My dad was involved in a horrific motorbike accident. He is lucky to be alive. The family were all told to rush to hospital and I had to jump on the next flight. Thank God he has survived but has some horrific injuries. He's already had 2 x 5 hour surgeries on his leg which had a severe double compound fracture, he also broke his shoulder,7 ribs and had a punctured/collapsed lung. My mum has gone to pieces so I've been having to try hold everything together. It hasn't been easy. Hubby started a new job on Monday so I sent him back to newcastle on Sunday night - didn't think it a good idea phoning in sick on the first day. It's gonna take dad a loonng time to recover but as long as he is with us- that's the main thing. Made me realise that it's all too easy to take things for granted in life. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh my goodness Leanne, your poor dad and poor you. That sounds horrific, motorbikes scare he hell out of me! I'm so pleased he's going to be OK but it sounds a long road to recovery. I hope your mum is OK. I'm sure she's happy to have you around. 

Oh that's wonderful news re Oscar being a natural cycle, sorry, you've probably told me all this before but did you take Progesterone at any stage? Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I was so shocked to read this. What a terrible thing to happen. It sounds like he had a very very lucky escape. So glad he's going to be alright despite his injuries. I can imagine you and your mum must be going out of your minds with worry.  You know where we are if you want to chat/vent. Sending lots of hugs xxx   

Chloe - I've never had a natural cycle but I did have a scan the other day before my nk cell biopsy and my lining was 8mm without any drugs. I do wonder whether some women really need to be on medicated cycles but it seems to be the standard protocol for some clinics.  The Haemochromatosis is fine thanks. I haven't had a venesection for 2 months and they don't want me to have one till after my next cycle so that's good. Xx

Picked up my drugs for next FET cycle the other day. I have to ring them on my next period so should be starting sometime late June with transfer late July. In the meantime just waiting for my results to come back from my nk cell test.


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy - fingers crossed that you get some answers from the NK test Laty. My clinic said they would start steroids if the results aren't back last time, although I seemed to get forgotten and was only given them late on the at on transfer instead of the day prior. Great that your haemachromatosis is fine. Sounds like you have a good lining. Did you have to have your oestrogen upped on previous frozen cycles? Mine was upped after first scan because my lining wasn't thick enough. I guess they learn from each cycle. I felt like it delayed me and my transfer timed with my normal period time, which didn't feel right for me x


----------



## Leanne5

Chloe - there were no drugs whatsoever. Neither before transfer or after.. which felt so weird after months of meds. Looking back it was less stressful as with meds.. symptom spotting can drive you crazy. At least with a natural cycle you are more in tune with how your body is feeling. So much so, I knew the exact moment of implantation - I felt it. Which is why when I tested early and it was negative I wasn't upset at all. I just left it a day and then got the faint positive. This was compared to my other cycles when I was devastated even when I knew it was too early to test. 

Katy have you considered a natural cycle? Xx


----------



## Chloe889

How is your dad leanne?

When will you get your NK results Katy? They seem to take a long time. Ours was around 6 weeks I think. 

Nurture were doing more free NK biopsys as part of their research so I got another thrown in with the endoscratch. Those seem to be getting worse, I've felt really bloated since having mine this time and as if my period could arrive anytime. Which is a little worrying when I'm hoping my period will be its usual timing to fit around our holiday. They want to scan me on day 8 so I need to be in the country!!

X


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Leanne i am so sorry to hear about your dad. That was always my worst fear whwn my hubby used his for work! Glad to hear he will be ok tho. Hugs!

Katy its good to hear your blood is doing well. Fingers crossed for your next cycle xx

Bridget i hope your adoption plans are still moving forwards xx

Chloe i bet you are relieved with jacks mri - hope the follow up isnt too long to wait. Im sure a natural cycle will be lovely as its chemical free!! 

Callie is now over her virus thankfully, the house is amazing and we are loving our new space! Ive had a medicine change and now i feel much better, but now im focussing on my weight as i havent lost any weight from giving birth.

We are off on holiday to cromer on wednesday which we are very much looling forward to then off to wymondham windmill at melton mowbray for the first wk of june. 

Hoping everyone else is doing ok, much love to all

Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi shadow - I hope you've had/ are having a lovely holiday?
Is he medicine for your SPD/ back trouble? Did you try Pilates? I put on a lot of weight and things defo hurt more until I started to lose it. Whether it was just the hormones or the weight I'm still not sure..
So pleased you've all settled into you new home.
Leanne - I open your dad is on the mend?
I've had two days of scans and blood tests so far and already look a mess - nurse struggled with veins this morning! I really don't know exactly what's happening but she said she thinks I might be having a long cycle.. I'm normally 35 days but AF arrived at 30 days this time to enjoy my whole holiday  ! I can't help thinking I should have been more on it that last few months with watching the timing of my ovulation.. but hey I guess with all these blood tests that's the important thing. Lining is 5.5mm and she said LH has only gone from 200 to 250 within a day. I can't even work out what is should be.. 
I hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Chloe889

Argh I'm a bit worried that my clinic aren't so great on this natural cycle business. There have been two lots of confusion with being told to take a drug and then them realising I'm not natural IVF but natural FER. I've got my fourth scan tmw when they will take bloods again but can't run them until Monday? Also just been told to buy some ovulation kits. I've never used those before. Did you have to use these Leanne? X


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe I've been using these in the run up to my biopsies. They are really easy to use. I just bought cheapie a off Amazon. You just pee in a pot and dip the stick for 10 secs.  it detects the lh surge so if you have a strong second line it means you've ovulated. Late afternoon is best time to do it but not sure why. And best to not go for a couple of hours before in case your pee is too dilute.  I was dubious about them but it worked fine. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun xx

Just to say I got my nk cell test results back. They are at 2.52% which is slap bang in the middle of normal.  We are going back for a second biopsy at the end of this month which will double as a scratch. We start next FET at same time with transfer late July x


----------



## Chloe889

That's good to hear that your NK result was normal Katy. What day was your test? I think mine was day 19 this time - they said they do it anywhere between 17 and 21 but the results can change with the no of days into a cycle or even each cycle. Endoscratch helps reduce any NK cells too?

I've chilled out a bit. Hubby actually rang and spoke to the lead doc (needless to say I was mortified) but he rang to say not to worry and whilst someone had written the wrong info on the file, they were very much on the case and do a lot of natural FET cycles now. I could only find the clear blue Ovulation kit at short notice but they're v simple to use. I've had the egg white mucus since yesterday so I feel like something is happening but no smiley face on the test yet! 

Hubby and I were a bit naughty yesterday and did the deed, mainly because it's such a rare occurrence now that I began to worry my body rejected our embryo last time as totally foreign - that sounds a bit nuts now! Anyway, now I have awful thrush and fear I might have to let on what I've been up to tmw. They tell you not to do the deed but obv I haven't got the tubes to get pregnant so there shouldn't be any cause for concern 🙈 Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe. Think it was day 23 of my cycle. I ovulated on day 17 which was later than normal. 

Whereabouts are you in your cycle now? Is transfer coming up soon? We start DR on the 25/06. I'm attending the clinic in Coventry for a scratch around the same time. Hoping this makes a difference. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy
How are you doing?
I had transfer on the 10th so heading into my 10th day and haven't tested! I had some brown bleeding last Friday which I hope could be positive but aside from period pain I don't feel much else. One boob is a bit sore?! 
Good luck for starting your DR on Sunday.
I hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Chloe889

Ps I hope all the babies have been coping in this heat - it's been mental!!! Was quite pleased for the cooler temps today!! X


----------



## Chloe889

I caved and tested this afternoon.. one faint blue line


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations Chloe!!!!       

So so pleased for you!!  Xxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Thank you. I forgot that the worries never end. I tested with a Morrisons test and it was negative so now I've been worrying that things might not be progressing so well as the positive was a very faint line even though the test was 14 days post 5dt. I've had a bit of nausea but my boobs aren't as sore as I seem to recall they were before  

I have a scan on July 14th. I know I should be positive but it's scary when you've had all the excitement before and then it hasn't worked out. I guess I feel too lucky at the mo.

How's your DR going Katy? x


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Chloe it might have been a cheapie dud. You could always try a clear blue? It's a good sign that you are feeling nauseous.  I really hope it works out Hun. Xx

DR is fine so far.  On third day now. Back down to Coventry on Friday for the scratch.  Trying to get back into IVF mode. I've been so busy, this cycle has just snuck up on me. I don't feel like I've prepared at all.  Just been trying to enjoy myself really.  Need to hit the herbal teas again and up the fruit and veg.  Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Chloe that is excellent news! Did you test again?

Katie, i found i was very unprepared for round 3 and it worked. How are you getting on?

I spoke with the health visitor about callie, she hasnt grown in a year! She is now on the 2nd centile for her height, but her weight is spot on and she is developing well in every other way! She is into 10word sentences and has a dozen german words! I keep debating potty training but im struggling with the mess concept!!

My week couldnt get any worse... hubby in surgery for tonsilectomy, caravan written off and insurance wont pay out, now they wont release the documents to take the repairer to court, the water pump went on my car and my new caravan has been delayes due to running out of curtain fabric. I go on holiday a wk on thursday in said car and caravan ... big sigh!!!

Anyways, im.hoping everyone is having a better week than me xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi shadow!

I've tested a few time and showing the right number of weeks on the cleablue. Scan week on fri, really hoping all is going well in there  . Feel OK really. Little nausea at times but nothing like with Jack but presumably that was OHSS and cyclogest!

Sorry to hear about your husband and the caravan. Was there an accident? 

Are you German? Callie sounds spot on, even if she is petitie! Jack tells em when he is doing a poo but had no interest in sitting still so I'm not sure how that potty training business could ever work! 

Not long until your holiday.

How is your SPD/ Back now?

I'm so out of shape, I'm worrying about getting through this pregnancy intact. I will start exercising as soon as the prego specialists will have me! X


----------



## shadow2013

Oooh yey chloe that is fab news! Im.with you, wouldnt know what was normal following ohss!

The accident was 2yrs ago and the repair failed so they were re doing it but then it collapsed due to poor workmanship so now i have to fight for nearly £5k!

My back is still unstable and im on expensive pregabalin but am more stable with pain management. Altho ive just been told i have auto immune arthritis so im not sure where that leaves me now i have to wait till september to see the consultant!

Im.sure youll find a routine for exercise - you have a toddler!

Im glad im not the only one dreading potty training!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh bless you, maybe that's why you've had such a tough time with your back. I don't think I know anything about auto immune arthritis. I know a couple of people with rheumatoid and that's immune related I think. There are steroids for flare ups for that.

There is a lot of moving about with Jack, I must do more than I used to surely. I just need to remember to engage the core which has gone to bits again. I'm so bloated already. It's easier not to suck it in. 

What a bugger about your caravan - I think I remember you mentioning it now... I would absolutely love a caravan, the ability to nip off at three drop of a hat must be great. We went camping with our NCT group the other week. I slept terribly he first night but in general I loved the whole thing and watching Jack enjoy the gr st outdoors. It was that scorching weekend so a good one for staying warm etc.. We went to Wing Farm at rutland which lovely, nice restaurant/ cafe and farm shop. All else quite basic.. 

Good luck with the claim. Not what you need  

How are you getting on Katy? xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe/ Shadow - I'm doing ok thanks. 

Had my endo scratch last Friday. My lining was at 11.8mm!!   I've always had a fairly thin lining so I was gobsmacked by that.  I wonder if the biopsy they did a couple of months ok has helped. Anyway I'm hoping I get a lining like that for transfer. 

On day 13 now of buserelin. AF was late as per usual but arrived last night. It's so frustrating though because basically if it had come a few hours earlier my transfer would have been a week earlier.  Our clinic only does scans on Tuesday and Wednesday and you have to be on the oestrogen  tablets for 10 days prior to a scan. So even though AF arrived last night, clinic was closed and I won't be able to ring till Monday which will be too late for a scan on the 18th.  So I'll have to wait till the 25th for my scan.  

It's just frustrating as means they'll have to coast me on buserelin for a week just because they don't scan on a Thursday and Friday.  It's a stupid rule and I'm a bit annoyed about it but hey ho it's only a week. 



Chloe - I'm so pleased that you are getting the clearer positives now with the poas. I was wondering about you as hadn't heard anything since your last post.  I wouldn't worry about symptoms. Every woman I talk to says that every pregnancy they've had was different. X

Shadow - sorry you're having such a rubbish week.  Really hope you get your caravan delivered in time for your hols. And hope hubby's op goes ok. X


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies,

Just me checking in. I've been awol again over the last few weeks as I was back to work and now back in n.ireland again to see my dad for a week. I've come alone with oscar as hubby is working. I forgot how difficult it was travelling with a toddler alone! Haha. I knew the minute security said to take him out of the buggy it was game over... there was no way I'd ever be able to get him into it again. Oscar appears to have perfected the art of the plank!! Haha. 

Sorry I didn't answer any of the questions about my natural cycle Chloe.. however... it seems you don't need to know the answers anymore!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!    I'm so chuffed for you!!! 

Katie how are you doing Hun? Your lining sounds really positive!! 

We have decided to try for a sibling. We are gonna try naturally and I've just started using ovulation. Sticks this month. We are gonna give it until January and if we aren't successful then we will jump on the ivf train again. I said never again... but I guess you all know what it's like.... we will do anything to make our dreams come true. 

Hopefully I start to get notifications again from the group as I missed out the last few weeks. 

I hope all your girls are keeping well and will catch up soon xx


----------



## Chloe889

How is your dad Leanne? Haha I know what you mean about he plank! Jack does it in the car seat too, I'm surprised I haven't been reported to the RSPCA for just trying to strap him in..Great news about trying for a sibling. I hope everything works naturally for you. Did you have any explanation for your infertility? Do you have any Frosties?


How are you getting on Katy? Did they change your transfer date or are you having to wait? X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Well rang the clinic on Monday morning and the nurse said to start on oestrogen immediately and they'll scan me next Wednesday! So basically the nurse I spoke to on Friday just gave me dud info. 

So I started on the oestrogen tablets on Monday but then Tuesday became severely ill with the worst migraine and sickness.  DP was worried out of his mind and was ready to take me to A&E at one point. Didn't eat anything for 48 hours. I started to feel better last night and today my headache has just about gone although I am still recovering.  Was so worried about having to abandon the cycle. I even threw up my tablets a couple of times but took extra and managed to keep them down.  Bit worried about the effect it will have on the cycle. Just hoping it was early enough not to have an effect.  Not sure what caused it. I have had bad headaches before but never anything like that.  Taking it super easy today and thinking about just taking tomorrow off work too. I feel like I need the rest. 

Leanne - lovely to hear from you. So exciting that you are trying for a sibling! You will have to keep us posted on how it goes. Hope you are having a nice time in n. Ireland with Oscar. The 'plank' comment made me laugh   xx

Chloe - how are you? It's your scan tomorrow isn't it? Let us know how you get on. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Katy - so sorry to hear you were feeling so rough, do you think it was a virus? Any chance you're alr andy pregnant?! I think we underestimate the stress of this whole process and the impact that can have on wellbeing too.. great that you got to start earlier than expected. The admin side of these clinics seem very behind, I'm always being given duff into! 

I'm at hospital today to talk to y calcium specialist - that has dropped off annoying. It was a really healthy leek just before transfer. I've been eating well and not been sick so don't know what would explain it at this stage. Just want to get back on target and hope nothing has effected the baby  

I have my scan tomorrow - feeling nervous at the mo! X


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe - my DP took my temperature a few times. It was actually low rather than high which is weird so don't think it was an infection or virus of any sort. I was thinking perhaps that my hormone levels hadn't finished dropping from my previous menstrual cycle and then I started taking the oestrogen to raise the levels again and maybe that caused some kind of hormonal rail crash. That's my theory anyway.  Definitely not pregnant as had AF arrive last Friday. 

Sorry to hear about your calcium levels. I'm sure the specialist will sort you out.  Have you always had this problem?  Good luck for your scan tomorrow! Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Aww sorry to hear you haven't been too well Katie. If you didn't manage to eat etc.. could the headaches have been made worse from dehydration perhaps? It's such a guessing game but the main thing is you are on the mend. 

Chloe... goodluck for your scan. Exciting times!! 

We are still in n.ireland until Sunday. It's so lovely being around family. A close friend lost her dad a couple weeks ago so suddenly and it's really hit home to me again how short life is. As a result I have gone abit manic
With my camera taking photos of all the family together! 
Oscar is loving all the attention as always. He's a right little character and stop clever for his own good. He's 18 months and can count to 10 and does the alphabet from a-g coherently then the rest of the letters he tries to say but still hasn't quite got there but stops after his equivalent of z. Haha. He does a mean twinkle twinkle too. 

As I said.. we want to try for a sibling. Our infertility was unexplained..they couldn't find anything wrong with either of us - aside from my endometriosis but thankfully it hadn't affected my tubes back then. So I pray for a miracle of natural conception and if it hasn't happened by January we will try ivf again. Oscar was our last frostie so it would be a full blown cycle again. I am forever grateful to have oscar and if it didn't happen then I still count my lucky stars. If it were to happen then it's an absolute bonus. I feel now is the right time as I'm not getting any younger- I will be 35 in march. Still can't believe it.. I feel I'm stuck at 31. Hahah. Xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies can't believe my baby is 2 years old soon and it's nearly 3 years since we all started out journey together.  Sorry I've not been on in a while.  Congratulations Chloe.  Do we have anymore good news since I was last on here?  How's the Adoption process going Bridget? I'm getting to the point of really wanting another baby but I know it's not going to happen and it get me so sad.  I know I need to be grateful for what I have got and not what I haven't.  I am grateful every day for our little miracle but I know she'd thrive with a sibling bless her.  I don't tell anyone else or I'd get the comments "oh well you never know now you've had Ella through ivf you might get pregnant naturally" erm no it's been 2 years I think we would be already lol. Big hugs to all sorry for coming on to the rant but you lot are the only ones I can rant to xxxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

oh Fraf. Rant away honey. That's what we're here for! Of course you would want a sibling for Ella. Is there any way you could pursue IVF again?


----------



## fraf77

Katy it's sadly comes down to money Hun if they said give us £8k and you will definitely have a baby I would do it in a heartbeat but the lottery of ivf puts me off also if it were to fail I wouldn't want to put Ella through Mummy being so sad.  Just having a sort out of paper work and came across my folder from the last cycle the "no frozen" makes me want to cry xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Ladies, sorry I've not been on for a while, it's been one heck of a busy 6 months! 

Katie - How are you getting on with your cycle lovely? xx

Fraff, great to hear from you and I second what Katie said, this is 'our' place to come and rant, share and express our feelings. Nothing but support and understanding here which is why we have all stayed in touch for so long despite our different experiences. I have had similar comments about 'Oooh now you're adopting, you'll probably catch naturally' erm nice idea but after 13 years and multiple issues, I doubt it! It's difficult to bite your tongue sometimes isn't it. Keep smiling hun xx

Leanne, wishing you lot's of luck for your ttc journey  xx

Well we are 2 weeks away from approval panel now and then it's just a waiting game for the right match. I must say that the whole process has really helped us come to terms with our fertility issues and look at life in a different way. I have also found this process to be much more relaxed than IVF and almost a relief to be on a different journey that will have a positive outcome after so many years.
We are hoping to be matched with a baby girl but we are open to options and won't rule anything out, if it feels right then it's right 

There may be stresses to come however as we are also being approved for Foster to Adopt which is a process that is much more beneficial for the baby as it means they bypass the care system and are placed immediately with the adoption family. During the first 6 months of placement they are classed as being fostered with you until the court approved a placement order in order for the adoption order to be granted. They only do this process if the birth families are already known to social services with children having already been taken into care and no change in the families circumstances, however there is still a slim chance that the court could decide the baby is to be given back to the birth family.. The risk is so small that our social worker has only ever heard of it happening twice and that was in extreme circumstances, but it's still a risk. Also during that initial 6 month period, the baby will be taken to weekly contact sessions with the birth parents as they are legally entitled to this. Soooo that was a lot to get our heads around but we have done many hours of study, training and courses to learn everything we need to know and we have decided that in order to bond with a newborn, the risk is worth taking. So ideally, we will be matched with a newborn baby girl.. however we are also considering siblings! lol    I think we are going to be very busy when it all kicks off that's for sure but we are more than ready for this.

Hope everyone else is ok and having a good week... I am breaking up for a few days tomorrow and have a spa day planned for Thursday.. bring it on!!! xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget - great to hear how your adoption journey is coming along. The Approved for a Foster to adopt sounds like a really great thing. Is that something that all agencies do now? Obviously it would be heart breaking if you had to give up a child but as you say it's incredibly rare.  lets us know how you get on with the approval panel. Have they given you an idea of what that would involve?  Xx

Cycle is not going perfectly to be honest. My lining was only 6.7mm last week. I've had another scan and it is now 7.5mm so transfer is going ahead on Tuesday. I had the triple echo which they are happy about. The nurse even seemed happy with my lining but it is the thinnest it's ever been on a cycle.  I've been plagued with illness which started with a migraine and then I caught a cold after that. I'm over that now so hoping I'm healthy for the transfer.  On top of this I have a shoulder and back injury which is causing me some discomfort. 
So I'm not holding out much hope for this one but trying to stay relaxed.


----------



## Chloe889

Hi everyone!
Sorry I stopped getting notifications again! 
I'm sorry to hear you haven't been well katy - sounds like a rough run. I was like you on my medicated cycle, my lining was nowhere near my natural cycle and took quite a while to get to where they wanted it.. Which sounds like what you've seen from knowing your measurement at the endoscratch.. fingers crossed for you that coming into it was a relaxed mind will be the key   good luck for Tuesday. I know we will all be thinking of you!
Bridget - that's great news that you're so close with the adoption process now. You are doing a wonderful thing for these children and I'm sure you will make fab parents.
Fraff - everybody has something to say don't they. I guess they mean well. Everybody told me I might fall pregnant naturally after Jack. I got fed up of trying to explain that it would have to be an immaculate conception as without tubes there was no way go and sperm could meet!! I guess lost people haven't had to consider the biology of their parts! I hope Ella is well, I can't believe they're nearly two. Jack turns 2 in August!
Leanne - keeping everything crossed for you falling pregnant naturally. I hope little Oscar is doing well and your dad is still on the mend. 
I had a great scan at 7 weeks - perfect size and strong heartbeat. We have our twelve week scan on 16th august so keeping everything crossed for the   I've been feeling quite icky so hopefully that's a good sign! xx


----------



## Pixanne

Hi all
Congrats Chloe and brilliant news on the adoption progress, Bridget.

Apologies I've been awol - been v busy! Huxley George arrived on 11 May weighing 8lb5. He was poorly a week after arrival and had to go back in for a week. He'll be on antibiotics until at least October. His big sisters adore him and he's such a chilled out dude!
Love to you all. X


----------



## fraf77

Oh wow Pixanne you now have a boy congratulations 💙 Poor boy 4 mothers lol😂 Enjoy xx
Bridget Foster to adopt is a great idea can't wait to hear more about your journey xx
Chloe fantastic news about your latest scan Hun xx
Katy hope you are ok Hun and have everything crossed for you.  Busy week this week getting everything ready for Ella's 2nd birthday on Friday oh my where did my baby go? Do you know what though she is at the best age.  From the moment her eyes open she's chatter chatter chatter she could give aspirin a headache lol.  She's so funny and amazes me every day with how well she remembers stuff.  We had are first camping trip the other week at the British Grand Prix she was in her element being outside all the time (unlike her mother who prefers 5* hotels) I enjoyed it because she did.  So for her birthday she's having her first red Ferrari what else does a petrol heads daughter have? Lol
Love and hugs to you all thank you for the continued support ( oh yet again I've had the comment of "I'll have another baby for you 😭) xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Chloe - congrats on your scan that's brill xx

Pixanne - so nice to hear from you and fab news on the birth of Huxley although sorry to hear he's been poorly xx

Fraf - happy birthday to Ella! Hopes she enjoys her Ferrari xx

Transfer day today Just waiting for the call to see if embies have thawed ok. Have to say so far this cycle isn't going well. I'm now on my third sickness spell. Woke up with another cold this morning. All I can think is its the drugs messing with my immune system as I'm eating healthy and no where near as stressed as I normally would be.  just hoping now I don't have a sneezing fit during the transfer! X


----------



## Chloe889

Ooh Katy - everything crossed for you     so sorry to hear youve been rough. I recall i had a terrible cough around transfer and worried i would cough the baby out!

Pixanne - huge congratulations on the birth of Huxley George - I love the name!! I'm sorry to hear he hasn't been well. Did he pick up a bug or something to do with the birth?

Happy Birthday Ella - the ferrari sounds fun!

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Home now and PUPO with one little blastie!  

And I didn't sneeze during the transfer which was a relief!  Chilling out now with some ice cream (I had a craving!) and funny film xx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girls,

Fraf...this is your safe place to come rant to us girls who truly understand how you feel. Never apologise and know we are always here for you. Xx

Chloe - not long now until your scan again! I bet you can't wait. It's great that your early scan gave reassurance. 

Pixanne - oh how fab- a little boy!! Congratulations!! I bet he is being spoiled rotten by the girls!! I'm so chuffed for you!! 

Katy - congrats on being PUPO! I hope you are feeling better after being under the weather. I truly think the stress of ivf knocks out immune systems for six. 

Bridget - you are doing such a wonderful thing with the fostering/adopting! Once your little one is in your arms, in that split second you become a mummy for life with a little one depending on you and looking up to you. The bond you will have will be just as if you carried them yourself and will be unbreakable. I have a couple of friends who have adopted and it's so beautiful seeing them now as a perfect little family. They have truly found contentment and happiness and never give the "biological" aspect a second thought! They are mummy and daddy. Nothing else matters. 

AFM - I'm in shock. I'm pregnant!! 😬 I truly didn't think I was. My periods have been playing up and I was gonna book a doctor appointment to discuss the possibility it was my endometriosis playing up. I usually have a 28 day cycle (almost down to the very hour) but last month was 32 days and this month when it was day 36 and a no show I thought it was time to see the doc. I knew they would ask me about if I was pregnant so I just randomly bought a cheapie £1 test from Asda.. I didn't want to waste money on an expensive clearblue when I genuinely thought there was no chance. Anyway.. I done the test at work and almost fell out of the toilet cubicle in shock!! I reckon I am about 5 and a bit weeks pregnant so early days. It's crap with my work as I have to tell them immediately as I will be put on restricted duties so it forces us to tell people. Once you go restricted in my job as a women... everyone kinda guesses its pregnancy anyway. Feeling truly blessed but again won't relax until baby is in my arms. I still can't believe it. After 5 years of trying, failed ivf attempts...another little miracle has occurred. 

Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh my goodness Leanne      - that's such amazing news!!!!!! No drugs and IVF hassle too      Will you wait for your twelve week scan or get an early one? 

Sorry to hear that you have to be so open at work at this stage.. Is it the risk of someone hurting you whilst out on the beat? (Is that the right terminology?!)

Katy - how are you getting on? Are you getting lots of rest? Feeling any better? 

I've been having a terrible time with insomnia. Nothing I can take apparently. I thought I could at least take an anti histamine which would help with drowsiness. The weekends are spent recovering from lack of sleep and work. Nausea has eased off though. 

Scan on Monday so hope to see that everything is still going well   Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Aww bless you. Insomnia is awful isn't it?! Glad the nausea has worn off. I'm praying I'm not as sick as last time when I was literally bed bound for 7 months with it. Somehow I don't think oscar will let me lie in bed these days! Ha. 

Yeh I've got to tell work as I am a front line officer. So on any given day I have no idea what I face. I could have months of absolute no conflict at all.. but then it just takes that one day when someone kicks off. Defo not worth the risk. As much as I hate being "light" duties and office bound.. it's really for the best. In terms of light duties.. I use the term loosely.. as from experience .. you are even more busy with everyone else's paperwork!! 
But needs must!! I shall defo not complain. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Wow Leanne that's awesome!!!!     

You were only saying about a month ago you were thinking of a sibling for Oscar!  So happy for you.  

Chloe - so sorry to hear about your insomnia. Good luck for your scan on Monday. Xx

Afm trying to stay sane during the 2ww which is difficult to do after 5 failed attempts. Burst into tears this morning as convinced it hasn't worked again. Need to stay strong but it's so hard. Not feeling anything, no signs which makes me think it's another bfn.  I know it's too early yet but with all of my chemicals I'd felt something by now.  roll on Thursday


----------



## Chloe889

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you Katy  

I had some bleeding after my last message this morning, which scared me.. It was just brown blood so the emergency midwife said she wasn't too concerned and that I should rest.It seems to have stopped but got me realising that my nausea had gone off this last week or so and my boobs dont even feel sore now! I've had a really upset stomach since yesterday, bad tummy pains and diarrhoea so not sure if that unsettled something. I'm sure the pains are just gut related  . I am glad I have Monday arranged now..

My husband has taken Jack to a BBQ to give me some time out and Ive had a couple of hours sleep today (hopefully i'll still be able to sleep tonight!)
x


----------



## Leanne5

Oh bless you Katie. It's so so hard keeping positive but please don't rule yourself out. When I was pregnant with oscar.. I had no symptoms whatsoever. I was on a non medicated cycle too so effectively what I was "feeling" or not feeling as the case was... would mimic a natural cycle of getting pregnant. Not everyone has symptoms. I had convinced myself that bravura I didn't have sore boobs or bloated tummy or niggles or light headedness etc-that it hadn't worked.  Even now this time, I haven't felt anything hence why I didn't even think to test for over a week after my period was due. Keep strong my lovely and remember you know where we are if you need us. Xx

Chloe- when you had your previous scans did they mention where your placenta was? What you describe sounds like my first bleed I had with oscar. Turns out it was because I had placenta praevia and it was covering my cervix.. hence the bleed. Rest up and take things easy my lovely xx


----------



## Chloe889

Thanks Leanne, she said the baby was in a good position high up in my uterus. It was at 7 1/2 weeks so not that long ago. Really hoping everything is OK.

I didn't have the sore boobs either this time Katy, but I did have he little tears breakdown moment (I only realised after! I had this with Jack too where I just felt really emotional and as if none of it had worked.. x


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh my goodness Leanne! Congratulation, that's wonderful news...        Thank you for your lovely words too, that's exactly how I hope it will be for us when we become a forever family  

Katy, I am thinking of you lovely and willing Thursday to come around quickly for you. It's such a a slog the 2WW especially on the 5th time bless you! Sending positive vibes and I really hope this is your time xxx

Chloe I hope you are feeling ok. I'm sure your next scan can't come quickly enough for you. I remember the feeling well. Try and keep your mind distracted in the mean time and rest lots.

AFM well it is panel date on Wednesday when we will officially approved as adopters eeeek! Ironically it has been exactly a year since I lost the twins. I couldn't imagine 12 months ago where we would be in a years time and how different the journey was to be. We are very hopeful and positive and getting excited to meet our LO when we are matched  . DH set up his on business at the end of last year and that's going really well so I may not need to return to work after the 12 months adoption leave which would be wonderful. Meanwhile its back to pram and nursery furniture researching! 

Hope you are all having a restful weekend xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Well we got a YES at panel today so we are now officially approved adopters   absolutely shattered from today but very happy that we can now begin family finding. 

How is everyone? Any news yet Katy? Thinking of you Hun xxx


----------



## Chloe889

That's fab news Bridget and deserves some celebratory Pom poms      

It sounds like things are really coming together. Great news about your husband's business too. My husband is into month 4 and it's still early days but hopefully going the right way.

My scan went well - saw a wriggly baby measuring well. I can't believe it as I'm barely getting any sleep still!! 

How are you Katy? Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Oh wow Bridget!! What fab news!!! I'm over the moon for you both!! 

Have a nice relaxing evening to celebrate after a stressful day 

Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

That's amazing Bridget! Absolutely brill!   

Won't be long now till you have your little one/s with you both   xxx

And more good news Chloe that's fab news on the scan!    Xxx

I get my results tomorrow afternoon. Don't think it's worked again though. I know I shouldn't be negative but based on previous cycles It seems to be consistent with my bfn cycles.  
Still secretly praying I'm wrong. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Aaaah thank you ladies for the pom poms and congrats, feeling excited today after the nerves and anxiety of yesterday! 

Great news with your scan Chloe, that must a be a relief.. you can relax a little now, for at least a week anyway before you start thinking about the next scan lol  

Katy, wishing you every bit of luck in the world for this afternoon, I really am praying for good news for you, you must be so nervous xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Another BFN for us    Don't think this was meant to be.  Yet, I feel like we have to keep going as we have 1 frozen embryo left and another free cycle go on the NHS. 

Next plan is a clinic change. We were going to wait till our third fresh cycle to do this but I can't face going back to the Centre for Life or Centre for Disappointment which I have now decided to call it. 

Not sure what else we can pursue in terms of testing. Done nk cell testing which was normal and had endo scratch which didn't work. There's the viability testing of the embryos but I don't want to fork out thousands of pounds. 

What I can't wrap my head round is I appear to have excellent fertility on paper, we always get excellent blasts and lots of them but just fall at the last hurdle.  Stumped is an understatement. Just hoping a change of clinic will be our saving grace.


----------



## Chloe889

I'm so sorry to hear that Katy   I know we are all rooting for you. Could you try a natural cycle maybe? So have your frozen embryo replaced at the perfect point in your cycle, with your lining being as it would be in a natural cycle. It sounded a good thickness at your Endoscratch. I wasn't confident in a natural cycle but it seems the medicated one didn't suit me unlike the natural.

Have you ever had any thyroid tests or other immune tests? I would be tempted to take steroids anyway as you've had the chemicals. Defo worth seeing what a new clinic think. It could be a lottery with the blasts of course. They say there will always be a proportion with abnormal chromosomes. I would avoid testing the embryo - is it PGS? For now - my clinic said it can give false results and may damage the embryo.. V expensive too. 

I can imagine yesterday was v stressful Bridget. Here's to a more relaxing day xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Chloe.  

I'm going to ring the clinic today and discuss if an elective natural FET would be possible. They will probably say we have to have a review but the earliest appointment is late September and I'm worried we will wait for that and they will say no at the review.  Our other option is to go straight into another medicated FET or we could change clinics now and get our embryo transferred over to new clinic.  DP is writing a letter to a consultant at the new clinic to ask these questions. 

I touched on the subject of adoption with DP last night and whilst he says he would definitely want to go down that path he wants us to go through all of our NHS tries first.  I know this seems sensible but I'm worried about time. I imagine it will take months to change clinics then what if we get a lot of embryos again which don't implant? The thought of another couple of years of treatment makes me shudder. But then there is a feeling inside me that says this is the right thing to do and we will just need to be patient.  If we have to wait another 4 or 5 years for our forever family then so be it.  

It's like my head is saying continue with IVF but my heart is saying abandon IVF and go down the adoption route.  

In terms of tests, I don't think we would pursue any further immune testing. DP is skeptical. I was even surprised he went along with the Prof. Quenby tests.  Had thyroid test done on various occasions and this is fine.


----------



## Chloe889

I think sometimes a fresh clinic is a good idea. Fresh ideas. Yours didn't sound that flexible with processes - having to fit around their transfer dates etc. I think you want a clinic that puts you first and makes things as seamless as possible. 

Where are you in the country? My clinic has great results and is behind its second clinic in Oxford. 

The natural FET may seem risky because there aren't that many results on but everyone is talking about the success stories now. So much gentler on the body too, and mind. 

I think it's great to have the adoption route to consider but whilst you have NHS funding and your embryo remaining, I think you'd regret not having another try? 

xx


----------



## Katy_81

We are in the North a East. There really isn't much in terms of choice up here but thankful we are in a good area in terms of the NHS postcode lottery. We get three tries on the NHS. 

I think you are right. I would probably regret it. Just have to accept it may be a few more years yet before we get our family.  its so hard when everyone around me including friends, family and work colleagues are all having babies. The guy that sits opposite me at work had a baby a couple of days ago.  I'm dreading going in Monday as everyone will be talking about how amazing it is.  I even had a woman come over to me on Tuesday and asked when the baby was due. And I just know they will expect me to sort the collection and buy a present. I just don't think I can do that right now.  . Think I'm just going to have to let people know what I'm going through.


----------



## Katy_81

In a bit of shock. Just rang the clinic about the possibility of a natural cycle and they said it's fine!! The doctor is interested to know if it will make a difference!  So I have to ring them when my period arrives and they will book me in for a scan.  So I could be PUPO again in a few weeks time  

This does seem a little fast but to be honest it works out well as if it does t work we can get on with a new referral to the new clinic and hopefully be ready to start a fresh cycle in the new year.  Hopefully it won't be needed! 

Feeling excited now xx


----------



## Chloe889

That's fab news Katy!!! It will all seem so quick now.. Hopefully a couple of weeks to feel normal again and then embryo back on board  . The endoscratch will still be current too so you wont need another - i think they last for three periods? Do you have the opportunity to take a few days off - maybe get a cheap deal somewhere - fly off, soak up some sun and get your feet up? xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi guys

Katy I'm so sorry about your BFN hun but very positive news about the natural cycle   

I agree with Chloe that you may as well use up your NHS tries as you would almost certainly regret not doing so later. Did you have intralipids, prednisolone and clexane with your last cycle? That was what I was given to combat the high killer cells and it worked as I was pregnant with the twins. I know I miscarried but that was due to a chromosome disorder in the twins but the logistics of getting pregnant worked with those drugs when nothing else did. Might be work a mention if you haven't already tried them.

Good luck with your next cycle hun, I will be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## fraf77

Congratulations to Leanne, Chloe and Bridget lots of new little ones in waiting is fantastic news 🎉🎉🎉🎉 (not a clue how to do the cheery Pom poms)
Katy I'm so sorry about your bfn but so happy you get to try your natural cycle.
Love and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you Fraff   Hope you are all ok and Ella is doing well? xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. Your support means a lot xxxx

Spoke to the clinic again and we have decided to wait a month to start the natural cycle. DP was going to be away at a crucial time and it just felt too rushed. So should be looking at early October for transfer if I'm lucky enough to get that far.

Bridget - our clinic is NHS and won't support any additional meds such as prednisolone. They only follow the NICE guidance. The nearest clinic to us that would be a bit more open-minded with stuff like that is probably Care Sheffield which is still 2 hours away.  Also I had the prof. Quenby nk cells test and it came back normal although I know some other tests are more thorough. Any news from your camp? Xx

Fraf - thank you lovely. Hope all is good with you? Xx

Chloe - thanks Hun. We have a week off next week and planning a two day walking holiday on the North Yorkshire moors. Staying at a cozy little inn in the middle of nowhere. Looking forward to getting some fresh air and exercise    When is your next scan? Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Katy. Sorry to hear your news. CFL is so frustrating.. considering they are meant to be one of the better clinics... at times it doesn't feel like it. 

I would totally recommend a natural cycle. That's what worked for us. I also found it easier mentally. You weren't second guessing how you felt if that makes sense... when on medication I was constantly wondering if it was the drugs making me feel a certain way or if I was indeed pregnant. It's much more gentle. They started to scan me from about day 9/10 I think it was.. daily.. until they saw the point I ovulated naturally then they did transfer. I got a faint bfp only 5 days after transfer. No horrid trigger shot to confuse things. 

Have you looked at the QE in Gateshead. I've had some work friends use there and they seem more open to other methods xx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies,
Sorry I've been awol for a while - I stopped getting the notifications and things have been super hectic. But i have been thinking about you all.

Fraff - I hope Ella had a great birthday and is enjoying whizzing around in her Ferrari!! As the other ladies have said, feel free to rant any time, we are here for you. 

Leanne - Congratulations!!   on your news, that is amazing!! Do you have a date for an initial scan (sorry if you have already mentioned that!). I'm really sorry to read about your dad's bike accident, I hope he is mending quickly now?

Chloe - Congratulations and pom poms to you too!   . Great news on the scan, hope things continue to go well for you over the coming months 

Bridget - More pom poms -    - congratulations on passing the approval panel, it sounds like things could move really quickly for you now, so exciting  Enjoy the baby shopping research!! 

Pixanne - Congratulations on the arrival of Huxley, hope he is doing ok now   

Shadow - how are things with you? Did you get your caravan probs sorted?

Katy - I am really sorry about your last cycle. It sounds v positive that your clinic are up for a natural cycle, I have everything crossed that this makes the difference for you. Sounds like you have some nice trips and activities planned to get you in a chilled out zone ready for early Oct (it will be here before you know it). I can't help re tests etc I'm afraid but it sounds like you have all the nutritional stuff covered. Sending you buckets of  

Afm - All is fine with us. Little A is still gorgeous and growing up too quickly! I am now 26 weeks pregnant and beginning to slow down quite a bit. A few issues again which at the moment will mean a planned c-sec but otherwise all ok. Thinking of you all. xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies ... sorry - silly alert issues again!!

Its been soo busy on here ... 👏🏻

Katie, hugs and fingers crossed sweetie! A natural fet sounds like a change worth trying!

Leanne,  Congratulations! Thats fab news!! I know what you mean about front line, thats when it sucks! Stay strong!

Bridget, well done you! Adoption panels are hard (friends have been thru it twice now) soooo exciting! Xx

Pixamme congrats on your blue bundle xxx

I dont know how to change back from the mobile site so i can go back and write more personals ... sorry folks!

We sort of got our caravan sorted, the new one is fab and the old one is being broken - insurance is being challenged as they failed to pay out 😩😭
We have been away on holiday mainly since we got it!

Callie went to a farm park today, she ran scared from the animals but did manage to feed a pigling a bottle of milk! She loved germany and is speaking in short sentences now - grosse bier hier bitter!! Daddys girl 😂😂
She is still pint size but eternally tired and a little cranky at the moment! We love her to pieces - today she said i dont like your music, mummy stop singing 🙈🙊🙉 
Shadow is now much more into playing with her since he stayed with friends for 2 wks while we were in germany!

So, they have finally diagnosed some of my pain issues ... auto immune arthritis! Which sucks at 35! Have to start some horrid drug called methatrexate next wk - no more drinking for me anymore 😩 but at least it shouldnt get any worse.

Lots of love and pom poms girlies!!


----------



## Chloe889

Hello all!
I stopped getting notifications - why does that happen?!
Shadow - so sorry to hear about the arthritis diagnosis. I hope the drugs ease things up and you can stay healthy. You had bad SPD didn't you. Do they think they were connected at all?
Pineapple - great to hear from you - I hope you're feeling well now. Sorry to hear the mention of complications. Alice sounds fab. It's a great age.
Katy - how was Yorkshire, I hope you had a good time and a nice break from work etc. Is all looking good for next month? I know the blood tests can seem a drag but it's a much shorter process and going drug free is nice  
Bridget - any news from you? 
Did I say we found out we are having a girl? I'm only 16 weeks now but we had the harmony test and you get a sex test thrown in as some of the chromosome tests are sex specific. All good. Not felt much movement yet and just some of the less glamorous complaints of pregnancy - not sleeping and constipated  
I've got a while to go but trying to be super organised by getting things ready - house wise and getting Jack's routine sorted. Have cut down on the daily milk as he wasn't eating breakfast and latterly wouldn't bother with much tea as he knew he could have 20oz milk before bed if he kept pestering daddy for more! He's sitting at the big table now and he's eating much better. 
Another scan mid October. They seem like an age between them! 
I hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe - lovely to hear you will be having a girl     16 weeks? Can't believe how quickly the time has gone! X

We had a great time in Yorkshire thanks. Two wonderful days of fresh air, beautiful scenery and just me and my fella. Bliss! 

Back on the fertility train now. Cycle number 7!!  Lucky number 7 I hope. We are doing a natural FET cycle this time round. First progress scan is next Thursday which will be day 12. My last cycle was pretty long at 36 days. I tracked my ovulation and I didn't ovulate till day 21. I don't think my next cycle will be as long but I imagine I'll be back and forth to the clinic a few times. 

feeling quite numb about the whole thing. I used to get so excited about the prospect of another cycle. Not anymore. Just secretly hoping that a natural approach will help. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies we've just got back from a lovely family holiday in Majorca we had to to have a cheap love as we've spent so much money doing up our new home and also we are going to Disney world in April. I can wait no longer it has to be done eeeekkkkk!!!!! For a cheap holiday it was lovely and our apartments were great Cala d'or is beautiful and really gear up for families nearly every bar/restaurant had a children's play area of some description and the beaches are lovely coves.
Shadow sorry to hear about your arthritis.  I really need to get to drs myself I'm in so much pain on a daily basis but I keep putting it off thinking they will just palm me off.  Also I'm still breastfeeding so there won't be much they can do.  I've no idea when Ella will stop she's boob mad.  I'm trying to wean her off gently but it so hard as I know it's the one and only time I'm going to do this (so for me emotionally it's hard) and it's a great source of comfort for Ella.  If she's upset-boob if she's angry- boob if she's poorly- boob it's always been our answer.  I know I've got to stop soon as she is two and people think I'm some sort of freak still doing it. I only know one other person who's child is still boobing 😭. 
Katy got everything crossed for your natural cycle Hun and really hope this is your time lucky number 7 come on !!!
Bridget any new do we need to get Pom poms out? Not that I can do them lol
Love to all you lovely ladies.  If anyone is on ******** and would like to be come friends on there please feel free to private message me. I would love to see what all you lovely ladies really look like xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Gosh that was a long one for me.  If update my profile pic so you can all see my beautiful boob monster 😂😂xx


----------



## Katy_81

Fraf - glad you had a nice holiday in Majorca. And Disneyworld in April!! I'm sooo jealous. I really need some children so I have an excuse to go haha!  

So this morning I had my first progress scan for my natural FET. It's day 12 and I usually ovulate day 17-19. My lining is 6.2mm which I was quite happy about as it's still early yet.  I have a triple stripe and one leading follicle which is about 18mm.  They took bloods aswell and I just got a call to say that my oestrogen is very high so they want me back tomorrow for another scan.  

I'm a little confused though as during the scan the nurse said she wasn't sure if the follicle was from a previous cycle or was the leading one for this cycle. And apparently I didn't have any follicles on my other ovary.  Does anyone know why this is a problem? Then when I was chatting to the blood lady she said my notes say there's not a lot going on just yet....  Confused.com

This natural cycle stuff is new to me. Do you think it all sounds ok so far?


----------



## Katy_81

Hi all,

So I've been having daily scans and today my follicle had disappeared so I'm all set for transfer!  

Daily scan lining stats:

Day 12 - lining 6.2mm
Day 13 - lining 7mm
Day 14 - lining 7.3mm
Day 15 (today) - lining 8.4mm

Transfer is booked for this Thursday.


----------



## pineapple14

Will do proper replies tomorrow but wanted to say
Katy - congratulations on the lining and being ready to go. Hope Thursday goes smoothly and have everything crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi Katy

That's fab news!!! Lining sounds great. Mine was much better with natural than the medicated FET.

Everything crossed for a perfect transfer on Friday   Xxxx

Fraff - your past and coming holidays sounds fabulous! Jack and I have just arrived in Lanzarote with my parents. I'm so looking forward to not preparing meals for a whole week!! I'm sharing a room with Jack so god knows how well we will both sleep. The poor mite is so overtired after a day of travelling and no naps, he's almost crying in his sleep at the moment. I think it will be nice and warm for the week so pleasant to be away from our start of winter xx


----------



## Chloe889

P.s beautiful Ella! I'm chloe Scott on ********. [email protected] if you need that to find me - be lovely to see pics to know who we are talking to after all this time


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Sorry I have been awol. We’ve had a rough 6 weeks. Unfortunately we miscarried 6 weeks ago and I have been having problems ever since as I had “retained products of conception” 
Thankfully today I had a scan and I now have the all clear. It seems to have gone with my last period which is lasting so long. Day 13 and I’m still bleeding!! It was truly traumatic losing the baby esp as I felt it leave me. I was 8 weeks. Physically nor I’m much better but mentally I’m up and down. I’m trying to take the positive from it that it happened naturally. 

Katy - fantastic news on the transfer date. All sounds good and fab lining!! I much preferred my natural cycle. Not just because it worked but also because i generally felt well. No nasty side effects. Good luck!! 

My name on social media (**) is leanne Zara. Would be great to see all you lovely ladies. Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladoes

Katy, exciting times for you! Fingers crossed

Leanne, so so sorry. Virtual hugs. There are no words but massive support and virtual strength winging its way to you xxx

I have tried to find chloe and leanne on aocial media but im a bit useless at it! I am @jemmamccrea on instagram and jemma mccrea was fletcher on ********. Im up for a virtual meeting! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - I am so sorry to read this    Life can be very cruel sometimes. Sending big hugs       it's definitely a positive thing that it happened naturally. Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Leanne I'm so so sorry to hear your news, sending huge hugs   Look after yourself xx

Katy how did your transfer go yesterday? Hope you are feeling ok. Everything crossed for you and sending positive vibes xxx

Well we have been shortlisted for a pink LO and will know next week if we have been matched to her. We are yet to see her profile which is a little bit strange and I am praying that we are drawn to her if we are chosen. She has the same name that we had chosen if one of the twins we lost had been a girl so it's either fate or too good to be true! This part of the adoption is by far the most tense and nerve wracking, but it's the most important and as frustrating as it feels, things will happen quite quickly when the time comes.

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Thanks for your well wishes xx

We had our last Frostie transferred on Thursday so I'm currently two days PUPO.  Not feeling anything so far but have to remind myself that's it's a natural cycle so wouldn't get the side effects from the pessaries.  

I keep prodding my boobs wishing that they would do something.  I've had a few twinges but pretty sure they were gastro related as ate a spicy Thai green curry last night. 

Not sure what to do if this fails. Three years of treatment has really taken its toll on me. I used to enjoy going out and socialising. Now all I want to do is stay at home. I feel like it's really knocked my confidence.  sorry for the down post. Just having a low moment


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - that's amazing that you may be matched with a little pink!!  The adoption process doesn't seem to have taken as long as some. Have they improved the process? I know the government were keen to reduce the time it takes to place children with their adopted families. 

I will keep my fingers crossed For you. Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Katy - congrats on being pupo!!! Have everything crossed for you. I love the Thai green curry twinges comment   try not to think about the what ifs beyond this round. It's such an emotional time even without the meds causing havoc with your body. Completely understand how you feel though about not going out, this process is brutal way beyond the actual treatment. Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and sending big hugs 

Bridget - wow! Such exciting news. Let us know how you get on with the matching, hope it all works out for you. Do you only get to see the profile if you get matched? I can imagine it must be a very nerve wracking experience! 

Leanne - so sorry to read your news. Hope you are continuing to recover physically and emotionally, although I know the emotional side tends to take longer. It's so hard particularly after the excitement of a natural conception. As you say tho, that is still a massive positive altho may take a while to feel like it. Sending you big healing hugs x

Chloe - hope you are having a fabulous holiday. Could do with some sun here, it's all rain and wind and autumn!

Sorry if I have missed anyone else I am on my mobile and can't see further back. 

Afm, little A is now 2 which is crazy. I am now 33 weeks and feeling rather unprepared for new arrival. A few more weeks of work and then I can hopefully get a bit more sorted with everything. I'm not on social media so will have to stick with FF!

Ttfn xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey Katy, congrats on being PUPO   I agree with Pineapple, I know its difficult not to let your mind run away but try not to think about anything beyond the next couple of weeks. The 2ww is hard enough on it's own to get through. Try and find some relaxing distractions... thinking of you xxxx

Pineapple, thank you   Normally you would see a profile before you are matched but due to holiday, this LO's hasn't been available so it's a bit of a shot in the dark!  We should have found out today if we had been matched so I'm guessing we haven't as it is now 4pm and we haven't had a phone call. It is a frustrating process at times but this is the important stage and we have to be patient and trust that the right match is out there waiting for us to take home soon    Hope you are feeling ok, not long now until you meet your new little arrival, how exciting. Wishing you all the very best hun xxx


----------



## fraf77

Katy - congratulations  on being pupo!!! Have everything crossed for you hoping this is your time xx

Bridget Exciting times ahead fingers crossed for you xxx

Leanne - I'm so sorry Hun there are no words of comfort for moments like this.  Just take time to recover and big hugs xxx

Chloe - enjoy your holiday xx

Pineapple not long now eeekkk

Afm well I felt lovely and refreshed after the holiday then after a week of being back I was ill for 10 days so now I'm ready for another holiday lol.  It's great that I can now see Shadow and her lovely family especially Callie.  Chloe I've sent you a friend request but Leanne I'm struggling to find you.  Where do you live? 
Love and hugs to all xxxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi everyone, only me again

Just quick update to say we weren't matched with the little pink   It was between us and one other couple and they said it was a difficult decision to make. Oh well it wasn't meant to be this time. Feeling a bit deflated today. 

Fraff, lovely to hear from you, glad you had a great holiday 

Katy - how are you doing hun? xxx


----------



## fraf77

Oh bless you are you ok about it? Sending hugs xx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Bridget, so sorry you weren't matched.    it's just a matter of time hun.  Your lo will be home with you soon. Xxx

Thank you ladies for your words of support. Lovely to read how you are all getting on. Xx

I'm doing ok thanks.  Been at work this week which is helping pass the time.  I've been getting a couple of dizzy spells and some very mild cramping so clinging onto that as a sign although could be AF on the way.  Bit worried though as boobs only slightly sore. 

Just looking to test day now which will be this Saturday. The clinic would normally test on 9dp5dt but as that falls on a Saturday they've booked me in for the Monday after but said we are ok to do a home test before then.  AF is also due this Sunday so would rather do a test before this happens (if it does).


----------



## itsonlybridge

hi ladies

Fraff - I wasn't ok yesterday to be honest as we found out the couple she has been matched with are friends we made on the course who we speak to everyday! They didn't even know they had been put forward for her! It has been a bit of a shock to us all but we are all inevitably going to be put forward for the same LO's I guess. 

I had some tears about it last night as she has the same name that we have always wanted for a little girl, but I have to believe that what's meant to be will be and draw a line under it now.  I just hope our LO is still out there somewhere and that we don't have to wait too much longer xxx

Katy - All of those signs sound very promising, I really do hope this is your time my lovely, you have been through such a lot. Continuing to send positive vibes   xxxxx


----------



## fraf77

Bridget so sorry Hun I can't  begin to imagine.  I guess it brings back all the painful memories xxxxxxxx hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## fraf77

Katy 🤞 These are all positive signs xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thanks Fraff, we just need to be patient... we've waited this long, we can wait a little longer. Hope you are ok hun.

Katy - How are you doing hun? xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Bridget - I'm just about holding it together. I'm having some very mixed signs which could be just AF on the way. A bit of cramping, light headedness, sore gums.  I started getting a bit of a headache today which is something I always get right before AF so bit concerned about that.  One thing which hasn't happened though which always happens to me is light spotting for a few days leading up to AF.  So in summary I have absolutely no idea what is going on lol  

All I know is I'm on knicker watch. Must have been to the loo 15 times today already to check. I never had this doing a medicated cycle so it's quite strange knowing that AF could turn up at any moment. It's a bit unnerving really. 

How are you? You're right when you say what's meant to be will be. It won't be long now. You're at the finishing straight


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey Katy - Oh gosh I remember this part so well, I did all of the same things and knicker watch is just compulsory! None of it helps make anything any clearer though does it lol.

I have everything crossed for you for tomorrows test eeeeek!! 

I'm ok thank you, bit exhausted after the emotions of the week but glad its the weekend. It's our 10th Wedding anniversary on Sunday so we are going for a meal tomorrow which I'm looking forward to.

Keep us posted! xxxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Just tested and got a bfp!!!!  . I used a Clearblue and it says 1-2 weeks pregnant.

Of course I'm really worried about a chemical now. Going to test again tomorrow.


----------



## shadow2013

Katy thats excellent xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## Leanne5

Evening girls, I’ve stopped getting notifications again!!

So glad I checked in to see your great news Katie...           
It’s so easy to worry with it being a natural cycle but try to relax and remember.. your own body did this!! It’s stronger than you give it credit for!! I’m over the moon for you and wish you a happy healthy pregnancy!! 

Itsonlybridget... sorry you didn’t get matched Hun.  But I am a big believer in what will be will be. Your perfect little child is out there waiting for you... all good things come to those who wait.. and you’ve been waiting a long time for someone so extra special. Xx

What is everyone’s social media names again? I’m le-Anne Zara tho I’m not sure if I’ve completely locked down my settings cos of my job. I’m in newcastle. If you can’t find me... I’ll try add you girls. I’ve just added Jemma... hope I’ve added the right person haha xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Leanne and Shadow. I have my blood test at the clinic today.  A little worried as Ive lost a couple of symptoms. The cramping in my back has gone and don't need to pee as much now.  I did poas yesterday and it still said 1-2 weeks. So terrified of a chemical. I hope it's a good number today.


----------



## Leanne5

Got everything crossed for you Hun!! When I was pregnant with Oscar I lost all my symptoms very very quickly and the. The dreaded sickness came with a bang a couple weeks later. I remember with my blood test I thought my levels were really low - I think around 100 (if that) compared to the numbers what everyone else had. I think all that matters is that the numbers double or treble every couple of days. 

Will be thinking of you today Hun. Just keep remembering you can’t compare symptoms as this is a natural cycle Hun, xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Oh Katy that's fantastic news!!!   Everything crossed for you...  good luck for today   xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies.

Just back from the clinic and chilling out in front of the TV. It's quite a journey for me as takes about an hour to get there.  Halfway there I realise I need the toilet, like really really need to go. Then I got stuck in traffic and had to hold it in. It was horrible!  I also felt slightly nauseous which I'm hoping is a good sign. 

Just need to wait for the dreaded call now xx


----------



## Katy_81

Result is in.. 189!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm Pregnant!!!!!!!      

After three years and seven cycles I never thought it would happen.  

Can't wait to tell DP. He is home in 20 mins


----------



## Leanne5

Wohooooo!! Katy you have no idea how happy I am for you!! Fab levels too!! Hate to say it.. but if you thought the worry beforehand was bad... prepare to worry about every single little thing now! 🙈 It’s completely normal but do try and enjoy your pregnancy.... this is finally your moment Hun!! How did DH react? 

Oh I’m sooo chuffed xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - he was absolutely gob-smacked! We said at the beginning of the day that we would be happy with anything over 100 based on the fact it was two days after the official test date but never expected 189!

The clinic have booked us in for a scan at 6 weeks. They gave us a choice of 6 or 7 but I opted for the earlier one. I want to know that everything is ok. 

It still hasn't sunk in yet really. Can't believe this is finally happening


----------



## fraf77

Katy absolutely over the moon for you 🎉🎉🎉🎉 take care now and let people look after you.  Enjoy telling people and enjoy being pregnant.  You will worry about everything but that’s normal.  I refused to buy anything until 30 weeks lol.  This is your moment you time how wonderful.  It’s the best early Christmas present ever xxxxxx


----------



## fraf77

I’m Emma Jayne White on ** I’ve tried to find you ke-Anne Zara but nothing has come up.  My profile is Ella and I kissing xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Fraf xx

Had a major panic moment last night. Woke up at about 1am and prodded my boobs to discover they are no longer sore! They are still quite full but the soreness from yesterday has gone. Had a bit of a meltdown and thought it was all over.  DP thought I was being ridiculous.  Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm 4 weeks + 4

Was a bit miserable when I woke up but then tried eating some toast and had my first bout of nausea! So I'm feeling a bit better now.  I was so hungry when I woke up but couldn't stand even chewing the food. I forced it down me as need the energy but it wasn't pleasant. 

I know what you ladies mean now when you say the worry never ends! Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning Katy..

My symptoms faded very quickly in the early weeks.. almost gone as quick as they started so try not to worry.. it’s totally normal. I found all symptoms went around 4.5 weeks then at 7 weeks my sickness kicked in with a bang!! It was truly horrendous but I got through it knowing it was a good thing (apparently hahah). Didn’t feel like it at the time. Ginger is quite good for nausea so I always had a packet of ginger nut biscuits to nibble on when I feel yuck. 

Oh yes the constant worry.. id like to say when baby is born and safely in your arms the worry stops...
But it doesn’t. It goes to a whole new different level! Dr google is not good either... so stay away!! Ha ha. 

Rest up my lovely and try and enjoy that little miracle snuggling into your tummy!! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks Leanne for the reassurance. xx

The sore boobs have now returned! It's all very weird this. I guess I assumed that I would feel pregnant constantly but symptoms are coming and going all the time.  Was feeling nausea yesterday but nothing today.  I wonder if the body produces a hormone surge as specific times and that causes the symptoms?  Also feeling very bloated. I look 4 months pregnant already haha x


----------



## Leanne5

You will find it weird too as you won’t know anything different than medicated cycles. It took me a long time to get my head around the natural cycle as I felt I HAD to be doing something! It felt weird not doing the pessaries etc after transfer... it basically is just letting Mother Nature do her own thing! 

I remember loving when I started getting a belly... the relief of not having to suck my belly in anymore and proudly saying “I’m pregnant” still makes me smile! Hoping you don’t get the proper morning sickness.. it’s blooming awful but it was soooo strange... I was spewing right up until oscar was born.. then it stopped immediately once he arrived. Hormones are strange and powerful things!! Xx


----------



## shadow2013

Katie that is fab news!! Soooo happy for you xxxx i echo the others ... worry never stops! Not even with inheritrd 20yrs old!! I cant help with symptoms as ohss floored everything for me and i remember very little except problems of my pregnancy which is a shame as i will only ever do it once! But enjoy being pregnant and proud!! 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻💗🍌🍾🥂🎉

I will pop back in the next few days and catch you all up on us ... as emma knows i got told my.job is being deleted from the constabulary so i am not feeling very sociable 😭😭😭😭😭

Love to you all


----------



## Leanne5

I read that on social media! Shocking!! Your role is worth its weight in gold and helps us out so much on the street. I cannot see the logic of these big bosses! They are so far removed from what hoes on from day to day on the front line! I could rant forever on the matter but it’s not the time or place for it. Try keep your chin up Hun. Hopefully you will find another job soon xx 

Katy.. how you doing Hun? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Shadow - I'm so sorry to hear about your job.   I think I have read about this in the news too. Seems crazy. The tories seem hellbent on destroying the police. I hope you can find something soon hun xx

I'm doing ok Leanne thanks. The bloating has subsided today thank goodness! I have some Fibregel type sachets I got from the doctors. They are safe for pregnant women and seem to be doing the job. Not feeling a whole lot today apart from very light headedness.  I think I am hungrier though asavent been able to stop my tummy rumbling all morning no matter how much food I shovel in.  

DP picks up his new car tonight which is exciting. It's one of these SUV crossovers which we had chosen before I was pregnant.  Seems fitting now to have a proper family sized car   xx

How are you doing Leanne? I feel like I've been rude and talking about my situation too much.  Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Don’t you ever feel rude about talking about yourself my lovely... this is your time now!! Plus I love hearing happy endings!! 

I’m doing ok. Good days and bad days mentally. Been a bit teary the last few days just randomly but I’m guessing it’s my period which has come early. I’m bleeding so heavily compared to normal. Tho last month it lasted 17 days which was my first proper period after the miscarriage. Hoping this will be me finally back to normal so we can try again. I fear I’m falling back into being obsessed with pregnancy and symptoms again. I was gutted this month when my period came despite tracking my ovulation and getting positive tests. It brings back the awful memories of that hope each month being shattered. But .. I keep reminding myself it’s early days .. so we shall see. 

Just wanted to warn you.. with both my pregnancies.. I started to get niggly pains in my side (kinda like ovary area) and freaked out first time round. It’s completely normal.. just the ligaments stretching. Just keep it in mind to stop you stressing if it happens to you xx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Leanne   What a time you’ve had.  I imagine it will take time to come to terms. Time is a great healer.  I bet you will feel a bit better after your period has finished too and you can look forward to trying again from next month.  You never know maybe it will happen next month!   xx

Thanks for the info on the niggles. I think I’ve had a couple of those already. I thought it was my ovaries as felt similar to when I had my fresh cycle and had ovary pain.  

I’m officially 5 weeks tomorrow yay! Still no sign of sickness yet but know it’s early. Had a wave of nausea Thursday morning but nothing since.  Boobs however very sore and constantly lightheaded so hope that’s a good sign. Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey how’s everyone doing? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Leanne. Good thanks.  Counting down the days till our scan.  Had a bit of a scare on Saturday. Started getting af type cramps which lasted most of the evening. Was convinced af was on its way but it must have been my uterus expanding or something.  Boobs are starting to feel more sore but not much bigger really.  No morning sickness yet either although still early. My mum yesterday was saying she didn't really have much in the way of morning sickness so I wonder if that will be the same for me?  

How are you Hun? Did you have a nice weekend? X


----------



## Leanne5

It’s so common to feel like af is coming. I think that’s why I was almost 6 weeks before I found out last time I was pregnant as I had all my usual classic af symptoms! My boobs didn’t really grow until near the end of my pregnancy then BAM... I was like a cross between Jordan and Pamela Anderson!! Breastfeeding kept them resembling a boob job for quite some time but although we still feed now... unfortunately they have reverted back to my slightly bigger than bee stings... or at least it feels that way. Haha. 

We had a lovely weekend. Met some friends with our babies on Saturday for lunch then had a walk along the riverside in morpeth on Sunday.. a little family day out. Oscars full of cold now which is crappy but it doesn’t seem to bother him much.. although he is asking for “babbie” more... I swear he’s a boob monster! I really want to stop bf before he is 2, but he’s showing no signs of wanting to give up!! I’ve tried and failed many times to quit!! Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh my goodness, this is such wonderful news Katy!!!!! Sorry I've been awol, blooming site has gone weird again - stopped notifying me and looking all weird so I can't even get my pom poms out!!! I even looked earlier and didn't see any of these recent posts. So pleased I checked again!! 

Leanne I'm so sorry about your miscarriage, j hope you're doing Ok. I've just sent you a friend request on ********. Looks like you as there is a cute Oscar in your photos! I can't see very far back to see if anyone else has mentioned ******** names. I'm Chloe Scott..

I hope you're Ok Bridget, fingers crossed for some good news around the corner.

All good here, I'm 22 weeks now with our baby girl!! X


----------



## Chloe889

Just managed to go back a bit further.. Im so sorry to read about your job Shadow, is that still the case of has anything changed? I think I just found you on and Fraff on ********. So lovely to see some proper snaps of the babies.. x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe - thank you! I'm absolutely over the moon as you would probably guess. I'm not sure whether it was the aspirin or the natural cycle but we definitely did something right!  

22 weeks! That's so exciting! Do you have a lovely big bump yet? Xx

We are anxiously waiting for our 6 week scan Next Tuesday.  Well it will actually be 6 weeks and 3 days. I'm worried of course but also excited.  I've been having some positive symptoms so hoping that's a good sign.  Can I just ask, did you ladies get a lot of watery discharge during pregnancy? I seem to be getting loads of it at the moment.


----------



## Chloe889

Every scan is an anxious wait, but especially that first one  

I have a huge bump! 

The watery discharge is a definite thing, I had it with Jack but not this time, maybe a boy thing?! I remember friends talking about it too. I think it's your body's way of keeping thing clean?! Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey my lovelies! 

Goodness Chloe.. the weeks are flying by for you!! Exciting!! 

Katy- watery discharge totally normal. I sometimes felt like I’d wet myself!! 🙈 

How are all you ladies doing? 

I’m trying so hard (and failing) at being positive at each month. I think I was kinda hard and unrealistic of myself last month when I hoped I’d get pregnant straight away. I had bled for 17 days with my period so I’m guessing it wouldn’t have given  my uterus time to thicken. This months period was text book so I’ll be cracking out the ovulation tests again in a few days and praying yet again it will work. I had almost forgotten the feeling of sheer disappointment and hurt each month when af would appear or I had a negative test. I’m trying to be more laid back this time esp as I keep looking at my little miracle and count my blessings I have him. Anything else is a bonus. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Fingers crossed that his will be your month Leanne. I was the same after having Jack, it's hard to put yourself back in the path of potential disappointment. 

I hope everyone is having a lovely sunny weekend. We have been to a nearby park for a walk around the lake and trip to the park, oh and a lovely scone!! 

I hope you're feeling Ok Katy, I bet you can't wait for Tuesday xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe - I'm feeling ok thanks. Just got over a terrible bout of severe constipation. It was so painful. It was so bad I said to DP if I still had it today I wanted taking to the hospital.  Thankfully it eased over night. I sent DP out this morning to buy some prune juice and going to drink a glass every day.  Hoping that should help.  Other than that not feeling much today.  It's one of my quiet days.  At first I was worried when I had these quiet days but learned now that my symptoms are coming in waves so I'm a lot more relaxed.  Worried about Tuesday. I have absolutely no idea what the outcome will be  

Leanne - sending lots of positive vibes for your cycle this month. Let us know how you are getting on. xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Katy - pregnancy constipation is the worst!! I have it bad too and have since quite early on so that has to be a good sign that things are going well hormonally for you. I think it's the progesterone that relaxes the gut slowing digestion down and things then get a. It backed up? I'm on lactulose twice a day but that comes with some unpleasant side effects too..  windy! I  found that keeping fairly active helps, walking, swimming etc which isn't easy not he early days when you feel a bit rough. I also found a fruit smoothie with flaxseed and nuts helps first thing.

I hope everything is perfect on Tues   Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi Katy. Just checking in to see how things went today? Been thinking of you xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Good news! Scan went really well. We saw a lovely little heartbeat too! Little one is currently measuring 0.56cm which is about spot on in terms of gestation.  I have to say I have never been so nervous in my entire life. There was a horrible 2 min silence at the beginning of the scan. I was fearing the worst then the doctor comes out with "it's good news"  

We even got a little picture to take away with us.  

Absolutely on cloud nine


----------



## Leanne5

oh Katy I’m over the moon for you!!! Absolutely fantastic news!! I am ecstatic for you!! So far so good!! How emotional is it seeing that little flicker of a heart beat!!! 😍😍😍 xx


----------



## Chloe889

amazing news, so pleased for you     !!!!! Had to come on at this unearthly to check in!!!! Absolutely over the moon for you xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies!  We've been discharged now aswell to my GP. They offered us another scan at 7 weeks but I decided not to as want to enjoy being pregnant for now and not worry about upcoming scans! What will be will be. I just hope this little one keeps getting stronger


----------



## itsonlybridge

Aaaah that's wonderful news Katy! Congratulations my lovely, I'm so very pleased for you both  

Chloe that's lovely news wow 22 weeks! Hope you are feeling ok. I am fine thank you, just feeling a bit frustrated with the long waiting process but have to remember that things could suddenly happen very quickly and it could happen at any time really. Quite a strange feeling being in limbo land with the nursery decorated but not furnished, the baby things kind of on order but not quite ready to order yet and work already handing over my work to other people but I'm not yet leaving! I am more than ready for this to happen now so I really hope we are not waiting too much longer. We have a meeting with out social worker on Monday so she might have an update for us with any luck.

Hope everyone else is ok. Wrap up warm this weekend if you are out and about at bonfire and fireworks events! We are having a family get together with a few fireworks in the garden. Can't wait til our little one is with us and they can meet their cousins! Looking forward to the weekend already! xxx


----------



## fraf77

Yeay Katy so happy for you that you had the lovely experience of the first scan and photo it’s so exciting but terrifying try and enjoy every moment.  Constipation is awful in pregnancy xxxx
Bridget lovely to hear from youfingers crosses you get the best Christmas gift xx


----------



## Leanne5

Bridget - definately got everything crossed for you that you get an early Christmas present! Will be well worth the wait!! Then you will look back and wonder where the weeks and months have gone as it’s like a whirlwind!! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget - It will be so amazing if your little one arrives before Christmas! Keeping everything crossed for you. Let us know how the meeting goes tomorrow. xx

DP and I were busy yesterday baking a castle cake for his nephews birthday. It's absolutely amazing and can't wait to see his face. We are also taking our scan picture over to show the family. Super excited!

Still no sign of any sickness. Not sure if that's a good thing or not.. Have a few other symptoms and the weirdest dreams! Has anyone else had this? Like really really strange and sometimes disturbing. I'm wondering how my brain can possibly conjure these up!


----------



## Leanne5

Ohhh how could I forget the weird pregnancy dreams? Yet felt so real too! 

Don’t worry about lack of sickness. Some women don’t get it at all. My friend is pregnant with her second baby now. With her first she had no sickness or nausea whatsoever but now she’s sick as a dog. Every pregnancy is different and all women react differently to the hormones! Likewise.. not all women have sore boobs either! 

Isn’t it weird! 

All plodding along for us. I’m constantly on my fertility app and Hubbie thinks I’m like a woman possessed! Poor man didn’t know what hit him this week! Haha. I hate that I’m getting my hopes up too much and almost feel the excitement when really the chances are that in a week or so time, it’s gonna be disappointment again! With the ivf I kinda had resigned myself to the fact it wouldn’t work, so mentally I tried to prepare myself. Now having had that glimmer of hope of getting pregnant naturally, it’s bringing back bad memories of how I felt each month I wasn’t pregnant before we had the treatment. I totally need to snap out of this obsession xx


----------



## Chloe889

How did your meeting go Bridget? The wait must be so hard!

I hope things are easing up down South Katy 🙈 it’s such a hard balance with the laxatives   Have you announced now to the family? I had loads of weird vivid dreams pretty early doors. Sounds like they are common! 

Totally understandable to be back in that place Leanne, I was always quite relieved not to have that constant wondering as it would have had to be an immaculate conception for me. In fact a few times after losing my second tube I did google stories to see if anyone had managed to conceive. This fertility business sends us alla bit mad! 

Ive totally overdone it this eve on cupcakes. Im home alone and had a craving for chocolate so made some cakes and ate all but two 🙈 X


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girlies. Just checking in. How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Leanne. I'm doing ok thanks. No morning sickness which I am mostly happy about although there is that nagging feeling that maybe I would be a tiny bit reassured with a bit of something.  My belly however is very big already! It's been like that for a couple of weeks but in the last couple of days it's hardened somewhat. Not sure if it's the first sign of a bump or if it's still way too early at 8w4d. 

First midwife appointment is next Thursday.  

How are you getting on? Any news from your latest cycle??

Chloe - our family knew as soon as we got the bfp. We couldn't help ourselves. They know what we're going through and were waiting for the outcome.  How many weeks are you now? x


----------



## Leanne5

Katy - I would count yourself lucky that you have no sickness!! I wouldn’t wish it on anyone! Think constant hangover and that’s almost the feeling! Haha. Enjoy a sick free pregnancy!! I found in the early days my tummy bloated one day then the next it was flat. My mum couldn’t believe how I’d wake up completely flat then by evening I’d be massive! 

I’m plodding along. I had such good feelings about this month.. even thought I had implantation spotting but oh no.. Aunt Flo reared her ugly head yesterday. I’m gutted! But hey ho.. I’ll try again next month! 

We are off to lanzarote next Thursday.. Oscars first foreign holiday. I’m so excited! Coincidentally it’s when I’m due to ovulate when I’m away so I’m going to go and try relax and see what happens!! Famous last words... 😂 xx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Its lovely to hear you all so positive and some new bumps growing well! 

Leanne first overseas holiday - yey sounds fun! We did it at 4 wks but with lots of helpand did it again last summer which again was family supported! Its great to get away!

So callie is growing well, she has been lost by the health visitors and is no longer on their system ... queue investigation! This was only discovered as i was concerned about her growth and wanted a development check which was due ... but still waiting! However, she has now grown 6cm in 2months! Fairly sure she is fine! She has mild asthma and keeps getting colds bless her, oh and 2 weeks of gastroentoritis followed by 3wks of lactose intolerance!
We are into wk 2 of potty training and she is amazing! Definitely worth waiting until they tell you theyre ready, makes life so much easier! And after only a wk she is dry at nap time and nearly dry overnight as well!! Still on our first pack of pull ups!

As for me, im still upset about my job but have been asked to apply for another one by a partner agency - fingers crossed! Im not overjoyed at going back to work full time but needs must. The rules and beurocracy over the redundancy pay outs are a nightmare so even if i leave i dont think i will get any money... which sucks!

But life goes on and now i have made the decision to leave i am much happier, holidays will be sacred time with my hubby as i wont see him for pretty much 1 whole yr unless we take leave!!

Sorry for the long msg and being awol ... its been a hard month!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Ps, love seeing you ladies on social.media too xx


----------



## Katy_81

Shadow - hi Hun, lovely to hear from you. Great to hear how Callie is doing. Sounds like she's had a bit of a rough ride with all the illnesses. Potty training sounds like it's going well.  Sorry to hear about your job. Fingers crossed you get this one you've applied for xx

Leanne - sorry to hear it didn't work out this month.  Keep trying and next month you never know! Lanzarote sounds fab hope you have a great time. Xx

You were spot on with the bloating. Yesterday it completely subsided so I am back to flat tummy again lol. When did you actually start to notice a proper bump? 


9 weeks today! Another milestone horaay! Feeling pretty great at the moment. No sickness, no bloating, no tiredness, just a sore chest really. Hope everything is ok.  Read that the placenta can take over now which lessens symptoms so I'm wondering if that is happening? 

We're off to buy a new sofa today. We toiled with the idea because it's an expense we probably dont need right now but our current one is falling to bits and i imagine I'll want to do a lot of sitting once the baby arrives.


----------



## Leanne5

Hey Katy. Glad to hear you are doing well. I didn’t get a proper pregnancy bump until around 22 weeks then I seemed to explode! Ha. From behind I didn’t look pregnant but from the front I became massive. Up until then I had nothing except the bloat which as I say was gone on a morning and looked just like I’d had a massive meal by the end of the day! 

I loved my bump!! I’m so excited for you xx


----------



## Chloe889

Katy - 9 weeks that’s fab and definitely enjoy not feeling rough! I think my morning sickness started quite late about 8 weeks and lasted til about 11. I remember I had just booked into a pregnancy fitness class and didn’t make the first four weeks due to feeling rough!!

I’m coming up to 26 weeks now! I’m huge.. I don’t know what it is about me but my body seems to lay down fat as soon as it realised I’m pregnant. The boobs are just ridiculous too!!!

Leanne - have an amazing time in Lanzarote - the vitamin D and stress free time will all help on the fertility front I’m sure. So lovely to see you and Oscar on ********.

Shadow - also lovely to see you and Callie on ********.good girl on the potty training front. Jack Defo isn’t there yet. He tells us when he is going for a poo and even hides in daddy’s office   but refuses to sit on the potty or toilet anymore. 

We are having a pretty boring weekend as I have been feeling a bit rough, not sure if I ate something or if his is it now - heartburn has arrived!!! I could barely sleep last night for feeling like I had food coming up my windpipe!! I guess I need to eat less..   Xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies how we all going? How are the miracle bumps and baby in waiting itsonlybridget? Looking forward to Christmas this year now Ella is so much more aware.  Explaining only 1 chocolate a day from the advent calendar is proving had work either that or she’s just trying her luck lol.  Hope you are all well xxxx big hugs to all xxxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Hoping everone is ok and enjoying the festivities!!

Thank you all for you kind words over my rubbish job situation.... i have a new one!! I will be going to work with a social housing provider as a tenancy advisor - a team i work closely with now. They are even working with me so i get my little redundancy pay out!! Soo excited, and very relieved! Scary to think i only have 14 working days left in the police!!

We have a nursery home visit this morning so must dash, need to wake my sleeping toddler!

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Chloe889

That’s great news Shadow - congratulations! That must be a relief  

Fraf- they’re so much fun aren’t they, they are at such a fab age! Jack has us in stitches every day. 

Did you have a lovely holiday leanne? It must have been hard coming back to this weather!

Katy - have you had your midwife appointment? I ope all is still going well?

I’m having a bit of a rough time with Work. We’ve been really let down by a contractor, it came to light that some of the electrical work he had done on managed properties was not compliant. I ended up having to report him to his professional body to investigate as he wouldn’t accept the feedback, and now they have struck him off, which doesn’t help us as someone has to go back to fix the work! To top it all off he’s been sending us threats and it’s making me look over my shoulder constantly. The police were supposed to visit today but they telephoned instead and despite promising a visit to him they asked us to email evidence of the harassment. After doing so we received an out of office saying the officer is away now until Saturday so I just feel like we are waiting for the next threat! X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Chloe - That sounds terrifying, you poor thing   You shouldn't have to put up with that, especially with the pregnancy.  Is there many that work in your office? Can you speak to the police and ask a different officer to visit him?  Hope you are ok. Xxx

Shadow - excellent news on the new job hun! Congratulations! On to pastures new now. The redundancy pay is a huge bonus too! Xxx

Fraf - the advent calendar story made me chuckle - bless her.  Christmas is going to be amazing for you all now Ella is a bit older. Xxx

Sorry been a bit awol. Had my midwife appointment which went well and got my 12 week scan (at 13 weeks) this Friday! Eek! Feeling quite nervous and hope everything is ok. 

I have completely managed to avoid any morning sickness but suffering with painful sciatica which started in my 9th week.  It's getting worse by the day and I'm worried I'm going to end up on crutches soon. Got physio next week so I'm hoping that might help.  It's supposed to be quite common in pregnancy as the expanding uterus presses on the sciatic nerve.  

Other than that just looking forward to Christmas. We are having family over and looking forward to showing them my bump which I have to say is showing somewhat already.  Ordered my first pair of maternity trousers yesterday as I'm now at the "hair bobble holding together trousers" stage.  Can't wait to get an even bigger bump.


----------



## Chloe889

Wow, 13 weeks already, that’s fab. Scans are nerve racking but so wonderful at the same time.  That’s good news re avoiding the sickness but I’m so sorry to hear about sciatica. Had you suffered with that at all before? I hope the physics help, I found them good at my hosp - they diagnosed pelvic girdle pain but the things have been a bit easier of late, maybe from doing things differently and the couple of exercises they’ve given me. I can definitely recommend H&M for maternity jeans - not too expensive and they’re the first comfy pair I’ve had!

There are 12 in our office but we are an estate agency so essentially a shop that anyone can walk in. He started on one of the new female members of staff purely because she was responsible for putting some of the paperwork together and since then he has made veiled threats to me and some very obvious ones to my brother - saying he is sending people over to his house etc. He threatened one of the other electricians that was called in to investigate - saying he was going to burn their house down. Why he can’t just admit he’s cocked up and back off.. All pretty horrible. You’re right - i think someone else should be able to pick it up in the police officer’s absence so might push for that tomorrow.. x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Scan went well today! Baby was wriggling all over the place. It was so magical to see   At first he was lying in the wrong position so I had to have a wiggle myself to get him to turn over. In the end he did.  My due date has been brought forward a couple of days as baby measured 13+1 which I'm pleased about as he was 2 days behind at 6 weeks. 

So over the moon and feel a lot more reassured now. The sciatica seems trivial compared to the joy of today


----------



## Chloe889

Yay, that is such wonderful news, so very pleased for you   xxx


----------



## pineapple14

Hello ladies
I’m sorry I’ve been awol, things have been rather hectic. Our baby girl Ingrid arrived in November, a couple of weeks early. We’ve had lots of medical follow ups appointments but are now doing ok. 
I will catch up on everyone’s news over Christmas but wanted to say a massive congratulations Katy for your bfp and scan, I’m so excited for you. 
I hope you all have a great Christmas and a very happy and healthy 2018!
Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Ahhh Pineapple, wonderful news about baby Ingrid!!
2 weeks early, was that a shock or did you get some signs? 😯
Have a wonderful Christmas everyone!! xx


----------



## shadow2013

Awww pineapple wonderful news! Welcome to the world baby ingrid!

Katy scans are amazing arent they - make it more real! Hope the sciatica eases, i found heat helps.

Wishing everyone a very merry christmas and happy new yr xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies a very belated Merry Christmas to you all.  Wishing all the best health and happiness for 2018 and hopefully a few more miracle babies 😍.  Congratulations Pineapple on the arrival of baby Ingrid 🎉.  Yeay Katy on you scan it’s a magical moment isn’t it? Love and best wishes to you all xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Pineapple - congratulations on the birth of Ingrid!! Such lovely news! Xxx

Hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas. 

Afm a week after the last scan we got a call from the midwife to say that we are high risk of downs. 1 in 81 I believe.  Obviously this was a blow to us after the perfect scan. Apparently everything looked fine on the scan but my bloods didn't look too good which brought the result down.  We turned down the diagnostic test but have opted to go private and pay for the Harmony test. This test is a lot less invasive ( just a blood test) and is more accurate than the NHS screening and should tell us for sure if the baby has downs or not.  We are currently waiting for the results of this which should come through next week.  Very nervous and worried as you can imagine.  I suppose there's a good chance everything is ok. There's just that niggle of doubt that keeps creeping in. 

Has anyone here had anything similar happen to them?


----------



## Leanne5

Hi Katy, 

From what I remember, my letter put it at 1 in 110 I think it was. This shocked me as I thought that was high odds when my friends had figures of 1 in 1000s. We didn’t opt for Any extra testing tho as I figured I wouldn’t do anything about it even if it was positive. The main thing is, try not to worry too much. Easier said than done I know but just take each step as it comes. You’ve done so well and come through so much to get to this point it’s just another little blip to make you worry. All I do know is that when you hold baby for the first time, all these stresses will seem like a lifetime ago (although a new set of worries begin!) 🙈

Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

We had this too but it was the scan that was bad. They wanted me to wait a couple of weeks to do the bloods but I booked the harmony test ASAP. I’m sure all will be fine if your nuchal measurement was Ok, the bloods thing is a ratio and depends on your age so can all be rubbish. I think you’re right to have the blood test. I know it’s all Money but id day anything is worth it if it gives you peace of mind xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thank you so much ladies. I didn't realise just how common it was to get a bad screening result. The midwife was telling us that they are looking to replace the existing NHS screening test with the Harmony type test next year. The current screening produces way too many false positive results and causes unnecessary stress and worry. 

On the plus side we will get to find out the gender which is very exciting :-D xxx


----------



## fraf77

Happy New Year Ladies xx


----------



## Leanne5

Happy new year my lovelies!! Wishing you all health happiness and baby dust for 2018!! 

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Happy new year ladies!! Xxx

My new year got off to a good start. DP proposed and I said yes!!!!!    
Came as a complete shock. We were out for dinner and he got down on one knee in the middle of the restaurant. We got a round of applause!


----------



## Chloe889

What wonderful news Katy!!!      

Happy New Year to all! We had a nice time with friends and whilst all the adults were exhausted by 9pm, Jack was leading the party with his dancing!!! 

Did you have a lovely Birthday Fraff?

We’ve had a nice peaceful Christmas and I’m quite pleased that I’m not back to work properly until next week as have no childcare! Back next week and then off to Center Parcs the following week whoop woo!!

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

We got the results from the Harmony test yesterday and they came as low risk 1 in 10,000. We are so relieved!! And we now know we are having a little girl!!!!


----------



## Chloe889

Wonderful news Katy!!! That’s how we found out about our little girl too 🙂. Having been told by an IVF doctor that the trend was towards boys due to faster swimming sperm, it doesn’t seem to be the case on this group! X


----------



## Leanne5

Fantastic news Katy!!!! Absolutely brilliant!! And a little girl!!! 💖 💕 

Hopefully now you have one less worry and can begin to fully enjoy your pregnancy. How have you been doing? Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies

I'm doing pretty well. Just got over an icky cold. Everyone seems to have it at the moment. Also my sciatica is better which is a massive relief. 

DP and I have started wedding planning which is quite exciting although a bit daunting when we started looking at the finances. No idea how we are going to pay for a wedding and a baby 😂 😂


----------



## fraf77

Wow congratulations Katy what an exciting time you are having how quickly can life turn around hey?  Xx
I had a lovely big 40 birthday thank you.  I feel90 not 40 at the moment lol. It’s been a very busy exciting and full on Christmas/birthday. So much more exciting this year with Ella she literally jumped for joy at her dolls house and was saying I want it I want it is that really mine.  She said Santa is very good at presents Mummy and he’s very kind.  She just melts me.  Sending you all lots of love.  Happy 2nd Birthday to Oscar.  I can’t believe how fast our babies are growing.  I shed a tear when 2018 came round as my little baby will be starting nursery this year 😢😢😢😢Im going to miss her so much xx


----------



## Chloe889

The birthday celebrations sound fab! And you’re off to Disneyland - how amazing will that be?!? They’re so much fun at this age aren’t they.. Jack has me in stitches everyday!
I feel rather emotional that Jack will be going to school the summer after this!! He was Aug 20th so will literally be just 4! I might keep him back. He’s pretty advanced in talking etc already so everyone keeps saying he will be fine but I think I will miss him too much!! X


----------



## Chloe889

Is Ella starting nursery because you are going back to work? Will she be doing many days? Jack does 2 days of 9-3 and 12-1 and I must say he loves it!


----------



## fraf77

No not going back to work yet.  She’s 3 in August so will start nursery in September then school following September 😢😭 I’ll be an emotional wreck where as she will be absolutely fine and will love it lol xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello ladies, I hope you are all ok

Oh Katy that's wonderful news, what a relief with the harmony test and a baby girl!   Congratulations on your engagement too, what an amazing start to the year for you... You have waited a long time and you soooo deserve this. Enjoy every second of your pregnancy my sweet  

Fraff Happy 40th!! I celebrated mine last May. I can't believe how much Ella has grown already! The time just flies by, she sounds adorable  

Well it has been a whirlwind start to the new year here as we were matched last week with a baby pink... I had handed in my notice and it was panic stations getting everything in place. We were all set to pick her up but it fell through at the last minute due to a complication we had no control over. Very disappointing and closest we have got so far! So we have spent the last week regrouping and processing it all. Really hoping 2018 is going to be our year and that our wait doesn't go on for much longer. Will keep you all posted.

Have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## fraf77

Awwwwww Bridget I was hoping for better news. So sorry Hun I don’t know what to say bless you xxxx


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry Bridget   can't imagine what that must feel like.  I really hope your time comes soon. You deserve it more than anyone xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you both for your kinds words, it is so nice to be able to come on here and feel supported by people who understand the emotions behind the smiley face I show to the world each day xxxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Bridget, I’m so sorry to hear that things fell through for you. I really hope you will have another opportunity very soon. Any child will be very lucky to have you.

Katy - how are you feeling?

We are just back from Center Parcs, a wonderful week but I feel sooo exhausted. We had lots of day visitors which was nice but I don’t think I relaxed enough. Wonderful to be in the pool and weightless but a lot of walking too. Jack absolutely loved it and loved having the full attention from daddy. Did I say that the midwife said baby girl is lying oblique, hopefully she will move but it can be dangerous due to the umbilical cord being delivered before baby. It may mean a C Section. I was going down the natural route even though I’m nervous about the whole tearing bit again. We will see, the decision may be taken out of my hands! 

Pineapple - how are you getting on? Any tips for dealing with two children? xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe I'm good thanks. Just found out DP got a job he was after. A 7k pay rise and only 10 mins from home!! We are ecstatic. Couldn't have come at a better time. 

Started feeling my first movements in last couple of days which is amazing and reassuring.  Bump is getting very big now. DP said I looked ready to give birth! I'm going to be bigger than a house at this rate. Looking forward to 20 wk scan next week x  

How many weeks are you now? You must be about there? Sounds like you had a lovely time at Centre Parcs xxx.


----------



## Chloe889

Wow that’s great re the job Katy, all the luck is coming your way and you deserve it!!

How did your 20 week scan go?

I’m 36 weeks now, just had a scan this morning and the baby has moved into a good position now so that’s reassuring.

I think I’m going through the irrational pregnant thing now, I’ve been obsessing over creating more storage. Now also considering getting a birthing pool or even lazy spa for the first stages at home 😂 x


----------



## shadow2013

Hi ladies

Bridget i am sorry to hear your news - i know from friends having gone thrubthe same thing twice it can be a rollercoaster! There is a little person out there with your name on xxx

Chloe centre parks sounded ace, i can imagine you are relieved she has moved to a safe position. I know having 3 18yrs apart is a dream! Eldest 2 look after the littlest to give me a break! Altho when they were younger they would still look after each other (i did miss out on the smallest yrs but they never slept for 3 yrs!) A friend has 2 2yrs apart and they get on well, but every now and again one keeps the other awake - if mum could be more relaxed i think they would have less issues. You will be fine! Like your idea of a lazy spa ... a pool birth is what i dreamed of but ot wasnt to be and that decision was made by the consultant.

Katy i remember the early days when everyone thought i was ready to give birth and i wasnt even half way thru! I think ivf makes us a bit bigger earlier ... glad your tests all came back ok and great news on hubbys job!!

I have started my new job - 2 days in and im loving it but it is sooo different after 10yrs of policing!! Not sure how i will cope with full time hrs now, theyhave shifted a bit later so i really dont get time with callie just get to get her up and put her to bed!!

Callie is coming on great at nursery and is definitely little miss independent!! She's enjoying a long bath this morning coz i am trying to find the strength to wash her hair - have an arthritis flare up in my knee so i cant kneel down but cant bend over the bath coz of my back ... not sure how this will work!

Anyways, 4 loads of washing, the washing up, dishwasher and dog are all on my to do lost today so i can have a morning with hubby tomorrow before i dont see him for a while due to shifts!

Hope you are all well lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## fraf77

Awwwww Katy and Chloe you making me so broody.  Glad all is going well for you both. Do you have a little one yet it’s only Bridget? Your in my thoughts.  I’ve started my breastfeeding support training and I’m loving but again it’s making me so broody.  All these years of wanting a child of my own the baby bay bit scared the life out of me as I always preferred them when they were doing something 1 year plus but when it’s your own that tiny baby stage is so amazing.  I wish I could do it all again.  Obviously Ella still amazes me each and every day.  I thought we had skipped the terrible twos as she’s always been so lovely and kind but bam 2.6 and the tantrums have started and she’s so bossy.  Is it a girl thing? I swear she thinks she’s 18 and can do everything by herself lol but the moments she throws her arms around me and say “I love you Mummy” or “Ella loves her Mummy so much” or “I missed you today and now I have my Mummy back” those are the moments that melt me 😍
Glad the new job is going well Shadow xx
Hope everyone else is ok sending love and hugs to all xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

Fraf - Ella sounds like such a joy. I can imagine that stage must be amazing because they are learning so much and I bet they come out with some really funny things.  . Xx

Shadow - so glad you are enjoying your new job. I remember the transition being quite a worry for you. lovely to hear how Callie is getting on. Sounds like she is really thriving at nursery xx

Chloe - how are you feeling hun? You must be about 38 weeks now. Not long to go now. Xx

Afm 20 week scan went really well. No problems and one extremely wriggly baby with lots of kicking, hand chewing and waving. It was just amazing to watch.  I’ve started feeling stronger kicks which seem to be more persistent at night which is doing me no good in the sleep department  

Taken the plunge and started buying baby things. At the weekend we bought a travel system that was in the sale as well as a crib for the bedroom.  The nursery is almost decorated. Just need to start furnishing.  Exciting times   xxx


----------



## sunshine and clouds

Hi ladies! LONG time no see!! Remember me from way back? Hope you are all doing very well xxx. 

Katy that is unbelievable news that you are 20 weeks with a little girl! Congratulations! Delighted for you xxx 

Haven't caught up with everyone elses news yet.... a lot of posts lol xx. Hope you and your little ones are all good xxx. 

Bridget i saw your post and sending you lots of love hope things come good for you very soon x. 

Hubby and I are still trying. We did 4 attempts in Athens, 2 fresh 2 frozen. Loved it, wonderful clinic and people but only resulted in 2 early mc for us. Still trying as always we have 3 frosties over there and looking at our options. 

Just wanted to say hi cant believe this thread is still going! 

Lots of love x


----------



## sunshine and clouds

PS These are for you Katy


----------



## Chloe889

Hi sunshine, great to hear from you! So sorry on hear of your miscarriages though   but great that you have three Frosties. Do you have any answers re the early miscarriages. What stage have they been? Did you try a natural cycle at all? 

Katy - great to hear about your scan. Lovely to see a wriggler! My baby girl is a thumb sucker which has been cute to see on the scans. 

I’m due on Tuesday, can’t believe how quickly it’s gone. The nursery is only just done and rather half hearted compared to the effort we put into Jack’s. I would definitely recommend doing nursery and any prep in the second trimester as it’s been exhausting trying to sort it in the last couple of weeks. My hubby has been so busy with work that it hasn’t been easy to focus him on nursery/ baby prep.

Ive officially gone mad - i have a lazy spa in the kitchen ready for early labour!!! 

Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

I’ve stopped getting notifications again so just trying to catch up. 

We’ve had a few months of bugs, viruses and the usual winter nasties. Always feels like it’s something!! Oscar seems to pick up everything from nursery. So much for breastfeeding keeping them healthy!’I love it tho and weirdly still don’t feel ready to give up. It’s like quitting is admitting that my “baby” is growing up! Hahahah. 

Fab news Katie on the scan. Yours pregnancy seems to have flown by!! 

Exciting times Chloe!! Any day now then for you!! Good luck!! 

Sunshine - great to hear from you! Sorry to hear of the miscarriages but fantastic news on the frostie. Defo look into a natural cycle. 

Well girls.. I’ve found out this morning I’m pregnant again!!! Very very very early days considering my period isn’t due until Saturday. Praying it works out this time. Haven’t told anyone this time and will be aiming to not say anything until my scan. Coincidentally I’ve got a bad back so have been light duties at work as opposed to being out on the streets so I may use that as my excuse for a bit longer to ward off the pregnancy questions!!

I’m terrified and scared to believe it, already done two tests which are really faint but definitely there. 
Hubbie is ecstatic but we will be taking it one day at a time after last time. 

My prayers really have been answered. Had actually been online yesterday looking at the clinic prices to start Ivf again. 

Will keep you updated. All being well if all goes to plan.. I should be due around 11th November xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - that’s amazing news yay!!!!    

Knew it would happen for you again, was just a matter of time. How are you feeling? I’m not a spiritual person but it does make me wonder sometimes. The fact that we were on our last frostie and considering adoption and then.. success!  Also my friend at work had been trying for 3 years. The month they were due to start ivf she fell pregnant. Weird. Xx

Sunshine - of course I remember you!!! So lovely to hear from you and thank you so much for the dancing bananas.  It makes me smile as it’s our little forum thing. I tried explaining it to DP but he just didn’t get it lol.  Your clinic sounds great. What sort of protocols have you been doing?  I’m convinced our success was down to natural rather than medicated FET and I was taking low dose aspirin which I’ve never done before. Really hope your time comes soon hun. Xx

Chloe - omg you are due today!!!  So exciting!!! Will be keeping an eye out for news. 

Yes I’m glad we started the nursery when we did. We’ve been at it for 5 weeks now and still not done. 
So what exactly is a lazy spa?   that’s a new one to me haha xx


----------



## Chloe889

Awwww wonderful news Leanne      I stopped getting notifications again. So pleased I checked in though.. wonderful news. Take it easy! Sorry to hear you’ve had a such a rough run with bugs. It’ll soon be spring!

Enjoy all the lovey planning Katy. 

Been in the lazy spa tonight, love it!!! I have told Charlie he will need to drain it down for labour as I won’t be able to go in it if my waters break! Think we have a while as I’m not getting any signs yet. I’ve been enjoying some pampering whilst Jack is at pre school. He’s decided to drop his nap in the last week - can you believe it!!! Timing 🙈 going to persist but luckily he’s sleeping well at night x


----------



## pineapple14

Congratulations Leanne! That’s awesome news, hope everything progresses well for you 

Chloe - Any time now, how exciting! Love the sound of the lazy spa!! Get as much chill out time as you can now. I’m not going to lie, having two is a whole other ball game I’m finding, but lots of smiles too 

Katy, wow what a wonderful time for you, congratulations on getting engaged, hope the planning is going well. Are you planning to get married before baby arrival or after?

Sunshine - lovely to hear from you  sorry to hear about your mcs. Sounds like you have a plan with your three Frosties and makes such a difference when you are happy with your clinic. We are obviously still here so let us know how you are getting on 

Fraff - how time flies! I hope Ella loves nursery when she starts. A is getting very head strong too, it’s the age everyone keeps telling me. Lovely Ella gives you cuddles and tells you how much she loves you, those are the moments that make it all worthwhile 

Bridget - I’m thinking of you lots, I’m sorry things didn’t work out in in jan. I have everything crossed your little one comes along v soon, hang on in there  xxx

Shadow- how is the new job going? Hope you are managing to get lovely family time too  

Afm - sorry for short messages, I am on my phone so difficult to see back. All good with us. I is settling into family life now. I am finding that I don’t get a moment to myself hence lack of contact, sorry! I can read but not type anything, someone always needs something! Slowly Getting the hang of juggling two and it’s fab having them both  hope everyone is doing ok after all the snow. Keep warm! X


----------



## Leanne5

Well girls.. it seems history is repeating itself! I’ve started brown spotting last night and now it’s a more red colour. I’m terrified I’m losing the baby and there’s nothing that can be done this early in. My test doesn’t seem as dark this morning either so I really do think this is the end. I’m in pieces! To top it all off Oscars been up spewing all night again after yet another bug at nursery xx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Leanne. So sorry to read this   it might be ok still. Lots of ladies get bleeding in pregnancy. Hang on in there. Is it heavy or just light? Really hoping it’s going to be ok for you. Big hugs   Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Also is it possible its implantation bleeding? Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Leanne, sorry to hear that. As Katy said, don’t lose heart yet, it could just be an early bleed (you had that with Oscar I think?). Sending lots of positive vibes your way. X


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, 

Doctor rang to confirm that I’ve lost the baby. My blood hcg level from yesterday showed negative. They are calling it a missed miscarriage. Basically had I not been so eager and testing early then I would never have known as it was only 2 days after my period was due that it happened. They won’t do any testing until I’ve had 3 miscarriages in a row which is upsetting! Doctor told me to wait until I stop bleeding then try again. If only it was that easy!! My little man is the only thing keeping me going at the moment. As upset as I am.. I laughed this morning... Oscar went into my Ensuite bin and fished out a pregnancy test. He proceeded to go to his potty, have a wee and then tried to dip it in! I had to laugh. Shows how observant they are at only 2 years old!! That’s one to tell him when he’s older!! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

So sorry Leanne      

I think it’s wrong that they won’t do testing until three miscarriages have occurred. We went through the same thing. Had two but then just negative cycles for a while so they refused to do any more testing. I’m not sure for certain but convinced I have a blood clotting issue as my periods were always scanty and then success after trying low dose aspirin for the first time. 

Look after yourself hun. I’m glad that you have Oscar to keep your spirits up. He sounds like such a delightful little boy.  

Also, I’m not sure how much truth is in this but have read that many women who have miscarriages fall pregnant very soon after.  I’m sure your time will come again. It’s just a case of persevering. Xxx


----------



## pineapple14

So sorry to hear that Leanne. Sending lots of hugs.   Nothing I can say to make it better but look after yourself and give Oscar extra cuddles xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Awwww leanne, so sorry chick! I know there is nothing that can be said ... sending big hugs to you. Squeeze your little man tight xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Morning everyone, 

Leanne - I'm so sorry to hear this news hun    Your little boy sounds adorable. He will be a huge comfort and distraction through this difficult time. Big hugs sweetheart xxxx

Katy - I hope you are doing ok hun and enjoying every second    xxxx

Pineapple and Sunshine and clouds - Thank you for your kind words, I hope all is ok with you  xxxx

AFM: I have absolutely nothing to report at the moment but keeping the faith that it won't be too much longer. This is the hardest part of the whole process so far. After months of intense meetings/appointments/essays and panel, it now feels like we have been slightly abandoned! We know there are things going on in the background and it's just a case of waiting to be chosen as a match for a little one but not knowing when that will be is quite frustrating.  2 of my closest friends are both pregnant with their 2nd child and due to have summer babies.  I have to be honest and admit it was a real kick in the stomach and although I know they would be devastated to know I felt this way, I can't help but feel left out. One of my friends lives next door and the other up the road. The lady who lives opposite us also pregnant so I'm a bit surrounded at the moment! I am trying to keep hope that our little one will come along at just the right time and we will all bring our children up together... only time will tell on that one! 

Meanwhile, I am back into my morning yoga which always help me get into a positive frame of mind. Work is keeping me very busy lol. I hope you are all ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## Chloe889

Leanne, I’m so sorry to hear this honey. I did wonder when I saw your ******** post 😢 but haven’t been able to get online properly with the arrival of baby’s grace a week last Sunday!! How are you doing? Oh it sounds like you’ve had a such a rough run with the lurgy too. I know it’s so difficult when they’re at nursery, handing the bugs around. Is Oscar there full time? I found they don’t seem to allow them enough sleep either so their little immune systems can’t recover. 
And how about you, have you got some good vitamins and are you managing to take time out for yourself? I know it’s bloody impossible but I realised how important that was on the two weeks of Mat leave I had, a few hours without Jack to actually self care - feet up, do something for me, eat well etc. Eating is my answer to everything, and vitamin D. I managed to sustain pregnancies following a holiday or when the weather improves here. I also rave about the zita west vitamins as expensive as they are. I’m taking the postnatal ones now and I’ve noticed when I drop them I start to get everything going bug wise. Oh and probiotics are great, I’ve had one stomach bug that I can remember in a year and that was the week before Grace came, terrible timing!!! I try to remember to give Jack his vits too. I send him to a childminder two days a week and he does pre school on one day. I think being at the childminder with less kids than a nursery class probably means less exposure to bugs though. Anyway I hope you’re taking time out to heal xx

So Grace was born Sunday eve. Labour started naturally which was a relief and I would go as far to say was fine. She was in a good position and everything was happening. quicker and gentler than Jack, I was a lot more in control having learnt from first time around. Unfortunately at 9lb 2 she got stuck like Jack did, one inch away but they gave me four hours of pushing time and I demanded an epidural before they interfered with the forceps again!! A round of antibiotics later I finally feel Ok. Jack is very sweet with a Grace but the change in dynamics are certainly an eye opener Pineapple!

Bridget, I really hope you will have some positive news soon. It must be so hard having friends around you falling pregnant for the second time. Life can be so unfair. 

Katy - how are you getting on hun? How many week are you now? Xx


----------



## pineapple14

Congratulations Chloe! Welcome to the world Grace!    
Hope everything is going well, what a super weight  

Bridget, hope you hear some good news soon. It’s so tough with others expecting, sending big big hugs. Xxx


----------



## Katy_81

Chloe - congratulations on the birth of baby Grace!      

Hope you and baby are both doing well xxx

Bridget - I truly hope you receive that call soon. I went through a similar thing a few years back where all my friends, family and work colleagues were getting pregnant. It’s so hard because you are happy for them but at the same time feeling heavy-hearted. Your time will come soon I’m sure of it xxx

I’m doing good thanks. 27 weeks now. Can’t believe how much time has flown. Belly is getting huge now and starting to get some pelvic pain although is nothing compared to the sciatica I had before Christmas. 
Wedding plans are coming along nicely.  Booked the venue, evening entertainment and photographer. Think I can relax a bit now till after baba is born. X


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, not long for you now. Have you been shopping for baby stuff in between wedding planning?! How is the pelvic pain now?

Hope everyone else is doing ok, very quiet on here...
X


----------



## shadow2013

Good evening

Im.not quite sure how we got from feb to half way thru april!! Full time work with a toddler and dh on shifts is hard!! I dont know how people do it!!

I am loving my new job and have got stuck right in with all manner of cases!!

Callie is loving her daddy daughter days, she has just about settled into the new routine and she is now dry overnight ... how did that happen??

I am missing my little baby girl who was totally dependent on me ... she is her own person now and is very very intelligent and cute - of which she knows!! People keep asking im having baby number 2 which is so hard. I would love another one but there is no chance of me managing let alone affording another! I am forever saying i just cant. No one knows my journey, just you lovely ladies!

Anyways ... do we try and organise a get together - is there anywhere vaguely central?

Hoping everyone is well

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Leanne5

Morning girlies! 

Indeed - where has this year gone? It’s scary!! I can’t believe the end is almost in sight for Katy too! Feels like the pregnancy has flown by - tho perhaps not for you! Haha. 

So where are we all located? 

I am in Newcastle upon Tyne. All my husbands family are down in Lincolnshire so if it’s closer to everyone we can travel there and coincide a visit. It would be so lovely to meet you ladies!! 

AFM - I’ve spent months going back and forth to the doctors since my first miscarriage as I have a dull pain in my side. I kept getting fobbed off saying it was ibs. Knowing my body I know it’s not. I just felt dismissed and to the point they made me think It was all in my head despite me telling them I also spot red blood every month about 6 days after ovulation until my period. Finally a new doctor is listening to me and has referred me to gynae. Hopefully they can sort things out. I think it might be my endometriosis back 😞

Still so sad after the miscarriage again last month but I’ll keep trying. 

My friend who I met through here and regularly see started a new frozen cycle. She tested two days before
Official test date and got an instant strong positive. Then on test day it was so faint so it’s looking like a chemical. Gutted for her. I was appalled by her clinic tho esp since she is a private patient. She emailed them to let them know and waited for a call back. A receptionist rang and said the nurse said that the first test was due to your trigger shot. She explained she didn’t actually have a shot as it was a frozen cycle. The receptionist then went onto say something else which was totally wrong before admitting defeat and saying a nurse would call her. 

Fast forward a few hours and a nurse rang and said “how can I help you?” My friend asked if her situation hadnt been explained prior to her and the nurse replied “yes I’ve been told you are a very naughty girl for testing early”. How ridiculous and unprofessional is that?? That is not what a lady wants to hear going through this. 
They ended up just being blunt and just said phone back when you want to start again. I’d be finding myself another clinic!!! 

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

All good here. I am 31 weeks today! Can’t believe I am saying this after so many years of trying. I honestly thought it would never happen. Bump is very huge now, I’m even measuring a week ahead. Little miss is extremely active and some of her kicks are really strong! Especially the ones in the bladder.  

We’ve finished all our baby shopping and the nursery is finally done. I wanted to get everything sorted so I wouldn’t be running around the shops near to the due date. I’m so glad I did as walking is starting to become a bit painful as I have a bit of pelvic girdle pain. 

Would be nice to meet up although might need a few months first to adjust to motherhood. I’m in the north east in Teesside. 

Leanne - glad they are finally referring you to a gynae. Is this the usual symptoms you would get with endometriosis? Hope they can sort it out for you chic.  I’ll keep crossing my fingers and toes that your time will come again soon. Xx

Shadow - so pleased you are enjoying your new job. I remember you being apprehensive about it so it’s great it’s working out.  Loved the update on Callie. She sounds amazing xx

Pineapple - how are you getting on with your two little ones? Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi ladies

Hope you are all ok 

Katy - Not long now hun, I bet it still feels so surreal! 

Well... FINALLY we have been matched with a LO. It all happened quite quickly in the end and all being well, I will be leaving work in the next few weeks. Soooooooo excited that it has happened after all this time!! Just praying nothing goes wrong now. Don't want to feel negative but it's difficult not to worry when so many things have gone wrong over the years. 
Really cannot wait to meet our LO and begin our life together.

Will post some more details as and when we are able xxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget that is the best news!!    

It’s understandable why you might be feeling a little worried but try to remain positive. This is your time! I’m so excited for you!!!       Do you know if it’s a boy or girl? Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you Katy, it's a little pink  

Trying to stay positive and focused. Beginning to allow some excitement to creep in today  



xxxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Chloe, I'm so sorry I missed your news! Congratulations on the birth of baby Grace   that's wonderful news   xxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Oh Bridget that is amazing news, I’m so excited for you. I hope everything goes smoothly now and you have your little pink with you ASAP. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Bridget - that’s wonderful news!!! So excited for you that it deserves some dancing bananas      

Sorry I’ve beeb rubbish.. this site is so hard to access at times!

Not long for you now Katy, when do you finish work?

I’ve been struggling down there 👇 4 hours of pushing another episiotomy and large baby has clearly taken its toll. I was horrified to find that I have a prolapse. Well, two actually! I didn’t even think this was possible. I have been really upset by it all as it doesn’t seem there is any easy fix. Surgery carried risk of incontinece and 50% go on to have another prolapse. I’ve been told not to lift Jack/ anything heavy. I’ve had to get a nanny on the two mornings a week that he isn’t at pre school so that he can still do his gym classes and I can go to ‘vag rehab’ as I now call it. I’ve been seeing a women’s health physio and a postnatal personal trainer. I’m angry and sad and worried all at the same time   anyway sorry for the graphic share!!!

X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Chloe

Aww hun really sorry to read about your down below issues. Must be awful  

I don’t know much about prolapses. Will it return to normal in time with rehab? Really feel for you not being able to lift your little boy.  . Hope it can be fixed. Xxx

I have one week left at work! I was supposed to be working till the 31st May but I’m struggling with PGP and tiredness so asked if I could finish a week earlier. I’ll be 36 weeks. My manager has been great. I’ve even been given reduced hours but still on full pay! 

Looking forward to the break now though before little one comes along.  

Bridget - any more news on your little pink? Xxx


----------



## shadow2013

Hey Chloe, that sounds rough chick. In so many ways I am pleased I had a planned c section. I hope rehab helps you  -i remember not being able to pick callie up in hospital, or put her down and no one being there to help which was bad enough.

Katy I was the same, reduced hrs and finishing earlier than I'd have liked. I hope you manage to rest in the next 4 wks xx

Bridget how are you settling with your new edition? Hope you are enjoying your bundle of joy xx

Leanne how's the arm doing? My hubby has some bruised ribs from a work hazard! We got to see all emergency services working together today - fire ambo police and the heli!

Afm we are getting into a routine now and I am enjoying work soo much. Callie has settled well and enjoys daddy daughter days just as much as those she had with me.  We just won our caravan insurance claim with the ombudsmen from last yr!

So holiday season is upon us and we are living it up in cromer! Next weekend I'm off to Bridlington, then a few weeks it's Bradford and then thetford forest! 

Lots of love to you all xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi ladies, hope you are all well

Chloe - I'm sorry you are going through a tough time, it can't be easy especially with a LO to look after. sending you hugs.

Katy - Wow where has the time gone! I can't believe it's your last week at work, how wonderful  Hope you are feeling ok other than the tiredness. Your LO will be here before you know it!

Shadow - Well done on your caravan insurance claim! Happy Holidaying with your lovely family 

AFM - It has been an emotional few weeks as the match with our LO fell through :-( It was unforeseen circumstances and really just down to timing which is very frustrating! We are literally having to just wait and see how things pan out now and take it as it comes. 
My friend gave birth to a baby pink 2 weeks ago literally the day we were told our adoption had fallen through so although we are very happy for them, and she is a beautiful little thing, we have been feeling a bit jealous and sorry for ourselves. Can't believe we are back to waiting yet again but there is now point dwelling on it... surely it can't be much longer now! 

I had last week off and just literally spent the week mostly chilling in the garden in this wonderful weather we are having. Much needed R&R. I hope to have some more positive news soon and will update as and when.

Thank you all for your kind and supportive messages, and love to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Bridget. My heart sank when I read your post. I am so sorry.  

Can’t believe how cruel this process can be.  You deserve so much more after all you have been through. I have so much admiration for your strength and positivity. You are an inspiration and I am hoping that the wait isn’t much longer for you both. Sending the biggest hugs and love to you    Xxxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Thank you Katy, that really means a lot. I guess we really have no alternative than to stay strong through this process and deal with whatever is thrown our way as best we can.  We will not give up our quest to become a family .. feeling determined today!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Bridget, I’m so sorry to read your news. I’m sending you big hugs and really pleased you are feeling determined. I hope you have some good news v v soon, you deserve it xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Oh Bridget I’m so sorry to hear this, as if the IVF journey wasn’t hard enough! I hope there is some good news soon 🤞.

It looks like you’re having some lovely holidays Shadow. I would love a caravan to be able to go off on these lovely adventures.

Ooh Katy - enjoy your time off with lots of pampering and lie ins if you can!! I hope the PGP isn’t too bad.!8 had that but it clearly quite well after pregnancy and I am finally feeling as if I’m getting some strength back int he core to support everything. The prolapse is improving so much so that the physio couldn’t feel the bladder one last week, so I just have to deal with the back wall one which is causing much discomfort and making the whole toilet business very awkward! I’m looking forward to seeing this consultant on the 11th.

By the way Katy - this will not happen to you!! I just happened to have two massive babies (I’m convinced it must be to do with the massive thyroxine dose I take?!) but I would educate any new mum in taking it easy. I was lugging Jack and double buggy around within days after childbirth and my core just wasn’t strong enough so I must have been bearing down on my battered pelvic floor x


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!

I pooped on here to read some of my posts from my first treatment as my SIL is having ivf now and then saw that I’d missed a load of posts!!

I’m about to go to sleep as was out last night and I’m shattered but I’ll catch up with your news over the next week

We are all good, Harrison is 2.5 years old now and we made the decision to destroy our final frostie so we are definitely remaining a family of 3. I’ll post more when I’ve read all your news xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. How are we all getting on?

Charmers - so lovely to hear from you. That must have been a difficult decision for you to make regarding the frostie. Although we don’t have any more frosties we are wondering if we would pay for another IVF cycle for a second. It’s a decision which I know we can’t make just now but I do wonder what we will decide. Xx

Chloe - glad to hear your issues are improving a little.  How are you feeling now?  The PGP has improved although baby has dropped in the last week so I’m rocking the pregnancy waddle x

38 weeks now and the end is in sight.  Getting to the point now where I’m really ready to have this baby. Last week I developed horrible pregnancy piles caused by the pressure of the baby.  The doctors can’t give me anything other than over the counter stuff so I’m really suffering with that.  Oh the joys! 

I’ve also been booked in for a membrane sweep next Tuesday. Apparently it can bring on labour but only has about a 50% success rate. I asked why I was offered this and the midwife said it’s a new guideline due to the risks involved with babies going too overdue. It was optional but DP and I have decided to do it. I know friends who have been induced and I’ve heard it can be more unpleasant than natural labour as the contractions come on really quickly rather than a gradual build up. Hope it works. Can’t wait to meet my little girl 😊


----------



## pineapple14

Katy, hope the sweep goes ok (went ok?!). I’m off on hols tomorrow so if everything happens for you while I’m away I wish you lots of luck and hope everything goes smoothly. Xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Hi all

Katy - how was it? Not the most pleasant of experiences as I remember, although I think the second was easier as my body was ready.. have you done NCT/ looked into baby groups near you or have you got other friends having babies at the same time? We did NCT and have all stayed friends and meet up most weeks for playdates.

Charmers - lovely to hear from you! I hope little Harrison is getting on well. 

My days are a bit mixed at the mo and involve much vag rehab which is a bit annoying with a little baby who is now wanting to be much more involved in life! I keep hearing that things MAY improve with time and the consultant said she would only see my new norm 2 months post giving up breastfeeding so no point in coming back until then ! She knocked me a bit but my husband said she probably sees it improve all the time post breastfeeding. I just hadn’t made the decision when I would stop nursing and I felt on the spot in my rushed half hour appointment! Grrr x


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. Unfortunately the sweep failed. The midwife said my cervix was too high and far back to reach.  They are going to try again next Tuesday.  Can’t imagine what the actually sweep will be like as was in a lot of discomfort from the midwifes attempt!  

So I’m constantly bouncing on my gym ball and drinking raspberry tea to try and bring on labour. I’m so impatient. She’s not even due till next Friday.  

Chloe - don’t feel under pressure to give up breastfeeding. Think your hubby is right, she probably sees improvements after ladies have finished breastfeeding which is why she has suggested two months post breastfeeding.  Hope things aren’t too uncomfortable for you until then. xx Re baby groups, I have a friend whose daughter was born in April. When I’m ready we are going to start going to groups together. Probably not NCT but there’s a couple close to us. X

Pineapple - enjoy your hols hun and thanks   xxx


----------



## fraf77

Hi Ladies 
Chloe definitely do not give up breastfeeding if you don’t want to.  They told me my SPD(pho) would improve if I gave up nearly 3 years on we are still feeding and I’m now a peer supporter so message me if you need any help. Sounds like vag rehab has already made a vast improvement so well done.
Katy sounds like baby is just not ready yet Hun I know this last part is hard as you just want baby here but the apple doesn’t fall from the tree until it’s ready 😜
Oh Bridget I’m so sorry Hun sending you big hugs there’s nothing I can say to make this heartache go away so I’ll just hug the pain xxxx
Charmers nice to see you on here hope you are ok
AFM Week 2 day 2 of Ella setting in sessions at nursery in preparation for September 😢 my baby is all grown up and I don’t like it.  I really do wonder where those baby years went 😢.  Anyway I’ve done a few course which I’m hoping will keep me busy in September while she’s at nursery.  As I said I’m a breastfeeding peer supporter and now working towards being a perinatal volunteer too so hopefully I can help some other Mummies.  My anxiety is so bad at the minute but not sure if it’s linked to Ella starting nursery but I’m working on it so hopefully it will get better🤞.  Love hugs to all xxx


----------



## Chloe889

Fraff - I’m so sorry to hear you’re struggling.
I hate anxiety, it’s so exhausting!!! How do you tend to manage yours? I’ve been trying to take a slower pace of life and listen to my meditation app. Mine is venturing around this bladder stuff at the mo but when I look back I can see all the times I was anxious.. before each round of IVF etc. Is Ella getting on Ok still? She sounds like she is happy at her nursery. So hard to let them go. I’m already gutted that I’m doing so much less with Jack when he will be off to school next year.
I think I would feel disappointed if I stopped feeding and things didn’t improve down there. I’m sure breastfeeding chills me out!
How are you getting on Katy? Was the the sweeep Ok? Maybe baby is already here?! Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

I’m pleased to announce the arrival of our daughter Jessica Elaine born at 6:09am on 22nd June weighing 8lbs exactly. 

We’ve had quite a rollercoaster ride. Tuesdays sweep didn’t work but on the Wednesday I had a massive bleed and ended up being induced. I was in labour for 24 hours and ended up getting an epidural (which I have to say was the best decision ever!).  Afterwards was a bit scary as they had to use the ventouse and cut me to get her out. Then had 1 1/2 hours surgery to remove the placenta, fix the cut and get a blood transfusion. 

Also we are having to stay in hospital for a week as the baby’s infection bloods were raised and she’s developed jaundice.  Hopefully everything should be ok but really can’t wait to go home. x


----------



## Chloe889

Ahhh Katy, congratulations!!!! Sounds full on, I hope you have lots of help and are taking some time to rest. I’m sorry you’re stuck in hospital in this hot weather too. Have you managed to get a side room? xx


----------



## shadow2013

Aww Katie, that's wonderful you have your lil squish in your arms now! I hope you get help in the hospital and time to heal yourself as it sounds like you have a lot to process.

Enjoy all the little cuddles xxxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Congratulations Katy!! What wonderful news! You finally have your little miracle!! Sounds like a rather eventful entrance into the world but totally worth it no doubt! I hope you and baby Jessica are resting up and doing well. 

Over the moon for you xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Aaaaah Congratulations Katie! Fabulous news. Sounds like you have had a right time of it but glad to hear you and little Missy are doing good. Make the most of the rest in hospital ! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pineapple14

Congratulations Katy, wonderful news, welcome to the world little Jessica! Sorry to hear it’s been so eventful so far, hoping things calm down for you ASAP. Make sure you ask for help in the hospital when you need it  look forward to hearing more updates from you xxx


----------



## fraf77

Congratulations Katy welcome to the world miracle Jessica.  I had to have surgery after Ella.  Hope you heal well it’s not nice xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls. Just checking in.  How are we all doing? Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hey ladies, hope you are all ok  

Katy - how are you and Jessica doing now? Hope you are healing well and getting into the swing of motherhood! 

Well we continue with our loooooong wait but the end may be in sight. So the LO that fell through is back on the cards! We have followed her progress all this time and things are hopefully now about to be finalised. If all goes to plan we should have her home within the next couple of months.    It has been so very frustrating with the ups and downs over the last 18 months and feeling that it was never going to happen but we are allowing ourselves to be quietly optimistic. Meanwhile things are hectic with work and also working for our family business but it is keeping my mind busy which is needed at the moment! 

Will keep you posted when we have some definate news! Hugs to you all girls xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

So sorry I haven’t posted since June. It’s been a hectic couple of months as you can imagine!

Jessica is now 8 weeks old and such a little cutie.  She has gorgeous blue eyes and lots of dark brown hair just like her dad.  It’s been a tough couple of months getting used to motherhood but think we are finally starting to get into some sort of routine.  I’m breastfeeding and also expressing which is going okish although the feeding and expressing schedules are starting to get a bit exhausting. I’m not sure how much longer I’ll be going with it but glad I’ve managed two months.  

How is everyone else? 

Bridget - that’s really encouraging to hear! I hope your lo is with you soon. Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Fantastic news itsonlybridget.... I’ve got everything crossed that your LO will finally be home with you soon!! I can’t believe how long and arduous the adoption process is. It’s frustrating to see a lovely family desperate to love a child but having so many hurdles!! 

How are you doing Katie? How time is flying!! You are doing so well with the breastfeeding! It really isn’t the easy option but totally worth it in the end. Oscar is still a boob monster tho just when I think he’s weaned... he seems to revert to wanting to be a new born again! Ha. Best piece of advice given to me was “never give up on a bad day”. I almost had the towel thrown in a few times as I found it hard expressing too and exhausted myself by doing it so I dropped the expressing. Just do what’s best for you as a family. 

We are all doing good tho I must admit I’m struggling lately with the whole mental side of trying to conceive again. It’s really getting me down. My gynae is absolutely rubbish.. and basically said.. go complete your family then we will discuss the treatments for your endometriosis. Ok doctor.. but surely you need to treat it to enable me to conceive. I went back to my gp and saw a different doctor who was soooo lovely. I literally had a break down in her room. She’s said she would refer me back to my original hospital (I moved house so changed trusts) who initially diagnosed me and did my laparoscopy as she thinks they may have a different opinion... so I’m happy with that. They’ve also found that I have an under active thyroid so I’m on medication now. It could also explain the miscarriages. I had a scan on my uterus which showed it looked “grainy”... no idea what that means but it could be the endometriosis or adenomyosis infiltrating it. I’m considering going private to the fertility clinic to try get some answers. I feel time is ticking and I’m being fobbed off. I’m heading towards 36 so realise my fertility will be declining now so I just want sorted. Or if I was told sorry there’s no chance again.. then I think I could make peace With that however as it stands I’m clueless. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi Leanne

We are doing great thanks! Jessica is 12 weeks old now and is just the most beautiful little girl. Everyday she learns something new and it is amazing to watch.  Her new thing is staring and laughing at herself in the mirror. So cute 😊. Can’t believe this time last year we were just about to embark on our 7th cycle. I was reading back at some of my posts. I was feeling so hopeless. Amazing what can happen in a year.  

Feeding-wise we’ve now made the transition from breastfeeding to formula. Lots of reasons really but felt it was right for us.  She is still getting a bit of breast milk for the foreseeable future as we have quite a bit frozen.  Felt a little bit sad about it but feel ok now and felt it was the right decision. 

Sorry to hear that you still haven’t found the answers you are searching for.  Do you think you would consider IVF again?  And don’t worry about the age-thing.  You still have plenty of time. Fertility doesn’t plummet the moment you hit late thirties. 😊  It will be different for everyone. Some women will still be incredibly fertile into their forties. 

We are wondering whether to do another IVF cycle in a year or so.  Going to see how things go with Jessica.  Would be nice to try for a sibling though. Its a lot of money though and has taken four years to get to this point. Not sure I could go through four years of the same.  Lots to consider but for now I’m just going to enjoy my little girl. Xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello everyone, hope you are all ok

Katy - How is your little Jessica? She sounds adorable. Well done sticking with the breastfeeding as long as you did, it sounds absolutely exhausting. My friend is still breastfeeding her very hungry 5 month old every 2 hours day and night. She is like a walking zombie! I honestly don't know how she is doing it! 

Leanne - I'm sorry to hear you having problems with your doctor but good news you have been referred to your original hospital. Like Katy said, try not to let age become an issue for you, I remember saying the same thing when I approached my late 30's. I'm 42 next year and we have still not ruled out another possible IVF in the future. A friend of mine is in a very similar situation to me fertility wise and she was trying to conceive for 20 years! She has had a few IVF cycles and in the end after much deliberation, she decided on a donor egg cycle (which they offer women up to the age of 50!) It may not be for everyone and it was a lot for her to process and get her head around initially, but she is now 25 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby boy. She is 43. Anything is possible and you just never know what the future holds. I am a great believe in the phrase 'what is meant for you, won't pass you by'. Wishing you lots of luck with everything. xxxx

Well things are still in limbo here but moving in the right direction albeit painfully slowly! There are still some loose ends to tie up for the final hearing which is now in a couple of months but its all looking positive. We are desperate for LO to be with us now but we really have no control over any of this and just have to try and be patient and have faith it won't be much longer. 
We just truly hope we can share her first Christmas   with her and then begin the rest of our lives together.

Hope everyone else is ok. October already and it feeling very autumnal !   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi girls, how are we all doing? 

Itsonlybridget- great to hear things are moving forward positively .. albeit slowly. All good things come to those who wait - and goodness you have been so so patient. I will keep everything crossed for you that you will have your little treasure in time for Christmas! How magical would that be?! How long after the final hearing would you have the little one with you? Xx

Katie - you have done so well. It’s great that you gave Jessica the best start to life with the breast milk but as you say - you gotta do what’s best for you all as a whole! Oscar is still a booby monster and as proud as I am for doing it, I can’t help but thinking if we had another baby, I don’t think I would last as long. I can’t believe how old Jessica is now! Time is flying!! Can you believe it was 4 years ago this month that we all first got to know each other?! 

Well as for us.. we have taken the big step (one which I said I didn’t think I could do again) and have been in touch with the fertility clinic. I have done a lot of research and narrowed it down to my two local(ish) clinics - the centre for life (which we used first time) and the queen elizabeth fertility centre. I rang the CFL first of all and was less than impressed even at receptionist level. I remember from my previous experience they were a kind of “one size fits all” treatment plan and didn’t cater for individuals or offer extra tests. The receptionist couldn’t even answer the simple question of waiting times and they wouldn’t even see me (despite being private patient) without a GP referral and a consultation fee. 

When I rang the Queen Elizabeth clinic it was polar opposite. They said they would accept a self referral. Offered me a free half hour consultation to discuss things before having an official appointment. They did so many extra tests all as standard. The feel about the place was completely different to CFL. It wasn’t as clinical feeling and as silly as it sounds it felt homely. It’s a small unit and felt really personal. The corridor you had to walk down to get to it was a long one which was filled by photos of all the babies they helped to create. It was really touching. We got such a good feel about it so booked an appt with the conultant which we had last Wednesday. The consultant was brilliant. Explained everything amazingly and said their success rates at the moment is 45% for a day 5 transfer. He explained everything about my endometriosis which is koenin my
Womb but said it won’t affect me fertility wise for IVF. 

So.... we are provisionally booked in for ivf again in mid November. Slight issue in the meantime in that my medication for my thyroid has caused my blood levels to be too low now so I need my medication adjusted.so I have a month or so to get it stabilised then we can start IVF. If not, then it will probably be January! But .. all in all it was a really positive appointment and I’m excited but terrified to start again!! Work have been supportive already and have already demanded that I go on light duties when I start treatment. I’m not gonna argue... plus I hate the cold weather in winter and having to work in it! Haha. 

Xxx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hi Leanne
Has it really been 4 years since we all met on here! My goodness. 
Wishing you all the very best with your new cycle. Sounds like you have made the right decision clinic wise. If You feel this comfortable with them before you’ve even started then that can only be a really positive beginning. We all feel your nerves, excitement and anxiety as you prepare for your cycle, we will all be here as always rooting for you and sending positive vibes  

With regards our LO it will be a couple of weeks after hearing that we will meet her and begin introductions which will probably last about a week before she comes home forever. That is the idea anyway.. with the way things have gone so far, it’s anybody’s guess!   xxxxxx


----------



## Leanne5

I can only imagine your frustration with the adoption process. We obviously haven’t went down that route but it frustrates me so much as I see so much with my job. So many kids out there needing forever families who like yourselves will provide so much love and support but have to jump through hoops to try to be their forever mummies/daddies. If only the process was much easier and simpler then more people may be open to the prospect of adopting. I wouldn’t even rule it out myself despite having Oscar now. Fingers crossed for a nice little early Xmas surprise xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies! 

Leanne - that is so exciting that you are booked in for another ivf! I will be here to cheer you on   It sounds like You have made a good choice with QE. I’ll always be grateful to CFL for helping us to achieve our dreams but there’s no question that some big improvements could be made.  I thought about taking Jessica in to thank the staff but I know that none of them would remember me. It’s just that sort of place - very clinical. It did feel a bit like a factory production line most of the time which is a shame because some the staff were lovely. Xx

Itsonlybridget - I’m glad things are moving along. It’s just so frustrating that it takes so long. I don’t really understand why it takes so long but that could just be my lack of knowledge with the process. You are doing soo well hun and have the patience of a saint. I really hope your lo will be home for Christmas. How amazing would that be. Keep us updated hun. I have my poms poms ready for the day you get the good news xx

Jessica is 15 weeks old now.  Last Friday would have been a year since embryo transfer day. If only I knew then what the next 12 months was going to bring. Her thing at the moment is grabbing everything and anything in sight including my hair - ouch!  . She’s started taking an interest in toys and loves her dangly lion toy we have fondly named Lionel Richie. X


----------



## Leanne5

Hi Katy, I love hearing updates on Jessica! I can’t believe she is 15 weeks already! How quickly has this year gone!!! It’s a lovely age for them to be at when they become more interactive. The hair pulling not so much!   I bet you can’t wait for your first Christmas together. 

Well as for me.. I’m one scared and terrified little woman! Its extremely early (Aunt Flo isn’t due for another 5 days) but I’ve had a positive test this morning. I can’t believe it. We had just got given our official date for IVF to start again on 3rd Dec too. I’m praying history doesn’t repeat itself and I know I won’t relax until my baby has arrived safe but I’m in shock. Now to take things easy. 😬 Hubble knows and that’s it. I don’t really want to tell anyone but I’m gonna have to tell work owing to the nature of my job I’ll have to be on restricted duties xx


----------



## fraf77

Wow Leanne fabulous news obviously we are friends on ******** but you aren’t going to broadcast it on there yet.  Not been in here for ages so only just seen.  Congratulations xx
Bridget 🤞 this time will be keeping my eye on you for you LO arrival xx
Katy great to hear how well Jessica is doing I’m really missing the baby stage now I have a threenager lol xx
Well tonight is the wave of light 2018 and I have take a reflective moment to remember our babies that could of been.  Only you ladies will understand this  but I still remember what age all of my “could of beens” and “should of beens”.  I’m so thankful for our miracle but the hurt still remains from the other angels.  One day Ella will have brothers and sisters in the meantime I pray they are looking down on her happily xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne that is such exciting news!!!  After you set a date for ivf as well! Amazing! Are you going to test everyday or wait a few days? Please keep us posted. Xx

Fraf - your post has made me think about all those little embryos that could have been. I feel sad when I look back at all those cycles we had and all the heartbreak we went through, but then I look at my little girl and know it was all worth it in the end. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

What is everyone’s ** names by the way? I’ll get you all added. Xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hi Katy,

My social media is le-Anne Zara (I’m wearing a pink outfit in my profile pic if that makes it easier haha). 

Well I am officially driving myself crazy with tests. I’ve had a bit of a scare with some spotting so I had some hcg bloods done yesterday and having repeats tomorrow so fingers crossed. My 10000001 tests seem to be getting darker each day so I’m praying it was just implantation spotting. I almost forgot how stressed I get!! 

I did get extra emotional on the wave of light day when I thought of not just my
Struggle and losses but for all our Little should have been babies. I really wouldn’t wish this struggle on my worst enemy. It feels like a form of torture!! 

How does everyone feel about arranging a little meet maybe next spring when it’s only Bridget gives her special little one a forever home? It will kinda be like the happy ending for us all after meeting all those years ago. Can’t believe it’s this time 4 years ago I started my first ivf round. 

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - Awesome news that the tests are getting darker!! It must have been implantation spotting.  When is your AF due? Are you feeling any different?  I’d definitely be up for meeting in the spring.  It will be amazing to finally meet all you lovely ladies who have been there for me through thick and thin. Xx

Will have a look for you on social media x


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - How are things going? Have you done anymore tests?  x


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls,

I’m feeling much better tho still so so anxious. Blood results came back and doctor was happy. My first level was 52 on the Tuesday afternoon and was 127 first thing on Thursday morning. More than doubled in less than 2 days so fingers crossed! There is a pregnancy advice clinic in Jesmond here which offer volunteer scans to keep their practice up.. so they said to phone back today and they would book me in next week when I am over 6 weeks! 

I’m obsessed with peeing on a stick and have spent a small fortune this week! Haha. Trying to take each day as it comes and as hard as it is not to get excited, I just keep hoping and dreaming this will be our little rainbow.

I’ve obviously had to tell work as I can’t be plodding the streets .. resulting in my supervision wrapping me in bubble wrap!  it’s nice for them to be so supportive esp as they are all men. A couple of them have opened up to me about their personal lives and miscarriages. It’s almost easy to forget that the men get stressed and anxious through the whole process too. Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Leanne - glad to hear it’s all looking positive. Those are excellent blood results!  Great that you will also be getting a 6 week scan too. That will help to reassure you.  Are you still peeing on sticks?   I don’t blame you. I would be the same.  It sounds you have a really supportive employer aswell which is awesome. I found my employer to be really supportive too. I also work in a team full of men.  

So excited for you honey. Keep us posted. Xx

Jessica is 18 weeks now. She’s starting to roll over but can’t quite make it all the way. She’s full of smiles and generally just a delight to be around. Took her into work yesterday and everyone was cooing over her. I still need to pinch myself sometimes. Still can’t quite believe it has happened for us. Xx


----------



## Leanne5

I’ve reverted to peeing on the digital sticks now which gives the rising number of weeks. I’ve got a scan booked for Tuesday! The days are dragging on the count down! Maybe then I can stop my pee stick obsession! I can honestly say this time round is much worse anxiety wise than when I had Oscar. I don’t think I am ever going to relax. I’m never normally anxious and am usually happy go lucky but every little niggle has me second guessing. It’s like I’ve forgotten what it feels like!! 

Jessica looks so cute in your photos. What a gorgeous little smiley girl! Xmas will be extra special this year!! This is the first year we have the understanding of Santa.. I’m already using him as behaviour bribes and it’s only October! Haha xx


----------



## Leanne5

Hey girls. How’s everyone doing? 

Itsonlybridget... how’s things coming along?

Quick update for me:

I had a scan last Tuesday which just made me more anxious. Lady couldn’t see a gestational sac by normal ultrasound so I asked her to do an internal one. She then could see it but there was no heartbeat. She said she wasn’t concerned as I would be so early on and said she would scan me again in 2 weeks. I booked the appointment but me being me couldn’t rest easy so we booked a private scan for this morning. It was the same place we went to when I was having the bleeding with Oscar. I’m pleased to be able to say my little bean was there and the tiny little heart beat was flickering!! I couldn’t help but cry with relief. She reckons I’m 6 weeks but by my dates based on my ovulation tests I reckon I am about 6+2/3. My sickness has well and truly kicked in over the weekend and just day it’s much harder this time with a toddler to contend with.. but im very fortunate to be in this position so I try not to complain too much xx


----------



## Katy_81

Oh Leanne that’s fantastic news!!!     You must have been just a little on the early side to see anything last Tuesday.  Sorry about the sickness but I guess it’s reassuring to know it means that your hormone levels are heading in the right direction.  So so excited for you. It’s sounds like your due date will be similar to what mine was as I had my 6+2 scan on Halloween! So excited for you hun!! Xxx


----------



## Charmars

Hi everyone!!

I’ve not been on here for so long but a chat online with itsonlybridget reminded me about the group and so hopped on!

Leanne - that’s great news. I know you won’t rest but try and relax and enjoy it!

Harrison is 3 next month. I can’t believe we’re the years are going. He’s at pre school now and is doing really well. No more for us. I couldn’t put myself through it again and I’m happy with Harrison and blesssd to be lucky enough to be a mummy so I won’t open that can of worms! 

How’s everyone doing? Everyone ready for Xmas yet?


----------



## Charmars

Katy - so happy to see your journey and that you have Jessica! I’m so chuffed for you!

Fraf - how is Ella doing?

My ******** name is Charlotte Neish if anyone wants to add me! 

Sorry I’m on my phone and can’t see posts to reply as I type!!


----------



## Leanne5

Hey charmars,

Lovely to hear from you! Would you believe there are a few Charlotte neish in social media. What is your profile pic? I’m le-Anne Zara - my profile is me and hubby - I’m wearing a pink playsuit. Xx


----------



## Charmars

It’s me my mum and sister. Mum in a green dress and me and my sister in blue.
I just searched and can’t find you Leanne! X


----------



## shadow2013

Hey ladies,
I lost how to get back in and have only by accident found the right but to get back to you all.

Jessica sounds like she is growing well!

Leanne I'm sorry I wasn't here with pompous, your news is amazing!! 

I have completed callie's school application which made me an emotional wreck!! She is struggling with chronic rhinitis which is having an affect on going to nursery as she's been too poorly and  but the gp won't do anything about referrals or tests until she is 5!!

I'm still broken and chronic illness sucks, but my little girl keeps me going.

I can't believe we are still all together!! I'm Jemma McCrea on social media, think ******** is me and the dog and Instagram is me in a green dress ... not a clue about ******* as I don't use it that much 

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies I’ve not been on for ages as I logged out and couldn’t remember passwords or how to find our group but Leanne helped me out.  Thank you Leanne so happy to hear your news.  I’m Emma Jayne White on ******** my profile is Ella with Mickey Mouse.  I’d love for us all to meet up in spring xx


----------



## Charmars

Now I’m intrigued as we become social media friends.... what made too choose your fertility friends name??


----------



## fraf77

Fraf well my maiden name is Radford but when I was little I said Fraford so family  called me Fraf and it stuck lol x


----------



## shadow2013

My ff name is my dogs name and the year we started ivf.
Fraf I would love to meet up!


----------



## fraf77

Hi ladies Hope you have all had a wonderful Christmas xx


----------



## Leanne5

I’m just boring with my name! Hahah! Tho it’s the first part of my email address! 

We Definately should get something sorted for early spring time to meet up and choose a middle of the road location for all of us. Xx


----------



## Chloe889

Hello 👋 
Gosh, I stopped getting updates but obviously was lovely to see your mews on ******** Leanne but I’m so sorry you’re feeling so rough 😢 is there anything they can give you for HG?? So amazing that you managed to conceive naturally, so much cheaper too  

Bridget, have you had any news? Such a long process, it must be exhausting but I know it will all be worth it!

I’ve just befriended you on ******** Charmars. It would be lovely to all try for a meet up!

How are you getting on Katy? What’s your ** name? How is Jessica? Would love to see some pictures of her: isn’t it amazing how far we’ve all come!!!

We had a lovely Christmas. Grace is sooo active, she’s 10 months now and trying to keep up with her brother. She’s been rolling since 4.5 months and crawling since 6, way earlier than Jack. He didn’t move until just before his first bday! 

I had a rocky road for the first few months with the dodgy vag stuff, ended up with really bad anxiety over everything but I have spent so much time (and money) on rehabbing with physios. I’m finally feeling way more normal, thank goodness!!!

Much love to you all xx


----------



## itsonlybridge

Hello everyone!!! Apologies for the long absence, it has been slightly hectic to say the least!! 

      

I am delighted and overjoyed to finally be able to say that our little girl came home forever last month  
She is the most amazing, beautiful, loving and funny little baby and we could just burst with love for her  
It has been an incredibly long and as you know, painful and frustrating journey at times, but I have to say that the day we met her, it all just faded away and she is worth every second of waiting! 

We have had a wonderful Christmas albeit a bit of a blur hitting the ground running with her routines etc and trying to get round all the family as they have been desperate to meet her. She has settled incredibly well and has such a lovely personality   she has completely taken over the house and we just cant imagine life without    her now. 

Thank you all for asking after me and I hope you are all ok. Need to catch up on your posts! 

In the meantime, love to you all and a very Happy New Year   xxxxxx


----------



## Leanne5

Oh my goodness Bridget....you have just made my day!!! 

HUGE HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!
    

I am over the moon for you and admittedly I’ve just shed a little tear reading your post!! You finally have your little girl and your happy ever after!! 

I bet you are on cloud 9 and still in disbelief!! What a whirlwind but all worth it in the end!! Congrats again my lovely.  Now enjoy your happy new year being a mummy!! Yay!!! xxx


----------



## fraf77

Omg I can’t believe I’ve been logged out and missed this amzing news.  Congratulations Bridget so well deserved after all your heartbreak you finally get your happy every after.  I’ve sobbed when I read this xx


----------



## Katy_81

Bridget!!!!            

So over the moon for you! That is absolutely fantastic!!!  What a wonderful Christmas present for you. I’m welling up as I type this as I know how difficult this journey has been for you. Just so overjoyed for you. Xxxxx

Leanne - I am dying to know if it’s a pink or blue!!!!! So sorry to read about you HG. It sounds utterly horrendous. When is it likely to settle? Hopefully today exciting reveal might take your mind off it a little xxx

Chloe - Hope you’re ok? I am Kathryn Slattery on ********. I have blonde hair and i’m holding a cocktail in my picture.    We are all doing great. Jessica is 6 months now. She’s rolling about and playing with her feet, including constantly pulling her socks off! We are weaning her at the moment which is going great. She loves eating. We had a lovely first Christmas. Jessica enjoyed playing with the wrapping paper   xxx

Hope everyone else is doing ok? Xx


----------

